# Ripmo AF Thread



## jopf85 (24. November 2019)

Hi,

ich würde gerne ein paar Infos/Photos sowie Tipps und Tricks zum Ripmo AF hier sammeln. Mein XL Rahmen soll nächste Woche kommen.

Interessant fände ich ob es schon Ripmo AF Fahrer in D gibt. Wie habt ihr das Klappern der Züge in Rahmen gelöst, Capgo Hüllen, Schaumstoff, Kabelbinder- Methode?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## chr_ist_ian (24. November 2019)

vll magst du hier mal quer lesen?





						Ibis Ripmo AF: Preiswerte Aluminium-Version des Alleskönners vorgestellt
					

Ibis Ripmo AF: Preiswerte Aluminium-Version des Alleskönners vorgestellt  Die Kalifornier von Ibis stellen eine Aluminium-Version des beliebten Trailbikes Ripmo vor. Das neue Ripmo AF verfügt über 160 mm Federweg an der Front sowie 147 mm am Heck und rollt auf 29" großen Laufrädern. Alle Infos...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joey12345 (9. Dezember 2019)

Wenn du den XL Rahmen mal
Wiegen könntest wäre super


----------



## jopf85 (10. Dezember 2019)

Hab das Rad jetzt schon aufgebaut und komme auf 15,15 kg mit Pedalen. Rahmen einzeln habe ich leider nicht gewogen.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (20. Dezember 2019)

XL Rahmen kann ich morgen wiegen.

Hier mal ein L Aufbau


----------



## jedy (4. Januar 2020)

@MiJo-Bikes 

XL Rahmen inzwischen gewogen?


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (7. Januar 2020)

3910gr. ohne Steckachse mit DVO Topaz Air in Größe XL orange 

Zum Vergleich: SC Hightower 2 Alu mit Fox DPS in Größe L wiegt 4410gr.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Januar 2020)

MiJo-Bikes schrieb:


> XL Rahmen kann ich morgen wiegen.
> 
> Hier mal ein L Aufbau



War die Leitung/der Zug für die Sattelstütze etwas zu kurz?
Wenn diese etwas länger wäre, könnte man die Leitung im großen  Bogen vermutlich weiter unter verlaufen lassen, oder?
So sieht´s etwas nach "Wäscheleine" aus...

Hier finde ich es schöner:


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (8. Januar 2020)

Die Sütze war auf dem Foto sehr weit herausgezogen. ;-)


----------



## MAster (24. Januar 2020)

Gibt's in Deutschland eigentlich auch das Framekit mit Gabel, wie auf der Ibis Seite?
Was wiegt denn der Stahlfederdämpfer mit Feder ca?


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Januar 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Stahlfederdämpfer mit Feder ca?



Der sollte so um die 830g haben mit Feder. Siehe Test .

Das Framekit in XL wiegt dann ohne Dämpfer (-ca. 439g) mit Steckachse (+50g) 3521g, was ich voll ok finde.

@MiJo-Bikes

Kann man das Frame Set bei euch auch ohne Dämpfer kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (24. Januar 2020)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Das Framekit wiegt dann ohne Dämpfer (-ca. 439g) mit Steckachse (+50g) 3521g, was ich voll ok finde.


Von welcher Größe gehst du denn aus? Selbst gewogen?

Ich hatte irgendwo mal 3,35 kg errechnet, leider war für das Ausgangsgewicht die Größe nicht angegeben.


----------



## BikerMike84 (24. Januar 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> on welcher Größe gehst du denn aus? Selbst gewogen?


Bin von dem XL Rahgmengweicht von MijoBikes ausgegangen, in L oder M dann natürlich nochmal etwas weniger


----------



## mr320 (24. Januar 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Gibt's in Deutschland eigentlich auch das Framekit mit Gabel, wie auf der Ibis Seite?



aber nur mit 36er


			Bikes und Rahmen, Ibis, Ibis Rahmen, > Ibis Ripmo AF - GO CYCLE - premium bicycles and components


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (26. Januar 2020)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Der sollte so um die 830g haben mit Feder. Siehe Test .
> 
> Das Framekit in XL wiegt dann ohne Dämpfer (-ca. 439g) mit Steckachse (+50g) 3521g, was ich voll ok finde.
> 
> ...



Klar, geht alles.  

Rahmen in L wiegt mit DVO Jade X übrigens 4110gr ohne Steckachse.


----------



## marco2 (26. Januar 2020)

Fanatikbike wiegt die Rahmen ja selbst und gibt 3470 Gramm für M ohne Dämpfer an


----------



## Mr.A (29. Januar 2020)

hat eigentlich mal jemand den S35 LRS der beim Ripmo AF dabei ist gewogen?

lt. Ibis hat der 1880 gr. bei Try cycles sind 2 verschiedene gelistet mit 1880 bzw 1935 gr. Fanatik behauptet 1950 gr. und zu guter letzt schreibt
einer auf MTBR seiner hätte 1984 gr    wtf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (29. Januar 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hat eigentlich mal jemand den S35 LRS der beim Ripmo AF dabei ist gewogen?
> 
> lt. Ibis hat der 1880 gr. bei Try cycles sind 2 verschiedene gelistet mit 1880 bzw 1935 gr. Fanatik behauptet 1950 gr. und zu guter letzt schreibt
> einer auf MTBR seiner hätte 1984 gr    wtf?


Evtl. mit bzw. ohne Tape/Ventilen gewogen?


----------



## Mr.A (29. Januar 2020)

hab ich auch schon überlegt....aber das wären max 20-30 gr für den LRS


----------



## MaxBas (29. Januar 2020)

hab den Jade X mit Feder (450 lbs) und Buchsen heute gewogen.  784g


----------



## XLS (1. Februar 2020)

...L-Rahmen silber mit X2 Dämpfer 4032g....LRS mit TL Band+ Ventile vorne 920g hinten 1063g...Assegai 1178g....Gabel DVO 2291g ungekürzt mit Achse...


----------



## Joey12345 (5. Februar 2020)

784 für nen CoilDämpfer mit Peggy inkl. Feder ist aber gar nicht so schlecht. 
Hast du zufällig die Feder auch mal auf der Waage gehabt?


----------



## MaxBas (5. Februar 2020)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> 784 für nen CoilDämpfer mit Peggy inkl. Feder ist aber gar nicht so schlecht.
> Hast du zufällig die Feder auch mal auf der Waage gehabt?


Küchenwaage: 405g


----------



## Mr.A (27. Februar 2020)

mal in die Runde gefragt: habt ihr mit den standardmässig verbauten Volume Spacer im Topaz auch Durchschläge ?
Ich hab nach Recherche auf mtbr. mal 2 zusätzliche in die positiv kammer gebaut. Testfahrt steht aus...Sch...Wetter.


----------



## mmo2 (29. Februar 2020)

MaxBas, hast mal ein Foto mit Bike wo er drin ist? Würde mal das Gesamtbild sehen, wegen dem Grün am DVO


----------



## MaxBas (29. Februar 2020)

Hab wieder den air drin. Deshalb kann ich gerade kein Bild machen. Im blauen coal sah es nicht überragend aus.im silbernen af kann ich mir den aber gut vorstellen


----------



## Brookes (29. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (1. März 2020)

Zum Thema störendes Grün elox. Dem ist ja innerhalb von ein paar Minuten mit einem Schälchen Rohrreiniger abgeholfen. 

Die grossen Teile wie Verschluss Luftstopfen u. Federteller kann man ja leicht abnehmen.

Ich hatte mir da auch erst Gedanken gemacht, aber mittlerweile sehe ich es schon gar nicht mehr. 

Auch wenn ich mittlerweile bereue, nicht gleich das orange genommen zu haben, aber das sah auf den ersten Bildern eher zu rötlich aus und auch der Name hat ja eher Richtung rot gedeutet...


----------



## mmo2 (1. März 2020)

Wo habt ihr denn den Jade X gekauft? Finde den nur bei gocycles, mit 3-4 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Tomz (1. März 2020)

Ich bin auch kurz davor mir eine L Rahmen zu kaufen. 
Welche Flaschengröße passt den in den Rahmen und welcher Flaschenhalter geht? Reicht ein normaler oder braucht man einen zum seitlich einschieben?


----------



## Brookes (1. März 2020)

Tomz schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kurz davor mir eine L Rahmen zu kaufen.
> Welche Flaschengröße passt den in den Rahmen und welcher Flaschenhalter geht? Reicht ein normaler oder braucht man einen zum seitlich einschieben?



In jedem Fall Sideloader. ZB der Specialized Zee Cage oder der Arundel (musst ich den Schlitz aber etwas ausfeilen für die Dirtcap). Siehe Fotos bisschen weiter oben. Kriegst ne normale Flasche rein. In meinem Fall Camelbak Podium. Oder halt gleich ne Fidlock.

Einen Zee Cage in Carbon hätt ich btw im Bikemarkt unter meinen Anzeigen. Neue Fidlock mit verbesserter Befestigung hätte ich auch noch, aber ohne Anzeige.


----------



## MaxBas (1. März 2020)

@Brookes wie fährt sich der Hobel? Magst du etwas berichten?


----------



## Brookes (1. März 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> @Brookes wie fährt sich der Hobel? Magst du etwas berichten?



Meine beiden Lieblingsbikes waren bisher das Nomad und das Smuggler. Nomad wegen Vielseitigkeit und weil gefühlt ein absolutes Mini-DH. Bergauf und bei der Verspieltheit musste man da entsprechend Abstriche machen. Das Smuggler war superverspielt, ging im Sprint und bergauf wie Schmitts Katze und konnte trotzdem erstaunlich viel einstecken. Aber man merkt, dass der fehlende Federweg einfach Körner kostet.

Alle Bikes danach waren irgendwie unbefriedigend. Prime ist noch lobend zu erwähnen, weil echt guter Allrounder, aber halt auch Schwächen nach oben und nach unten. Bisher aber mein bestes Rad.

Das Ripmo vereinigt irgendwie alles an Eigenschaften, die ich bisher bei anderen so geschätzt habe, ohne echte Nachteile. Geht super bergauf, gerade technische Climbs. Gefühlt ne Mischung aus fliegendem Teppich und Schaufelradbagger.

Auch in der Ebene super verspielt wenn man will. Runterwärts sehr stabil und schluckfreudig, ohne entkoppelt zu wirken wie andere Bikes mit dem Federweg.

Für jemanden wie mich, der genauso gern im Park unterwegs ist wie auf den heimischen Trails das perfekte Bike, ohne wie ein Kompromiss zu wirken.

Was noch zu bemerken wäre, Assegai Front und Rear machen das Bike zur lahmen und gefühllosen Schnecke. Ich fahre normal DHF/DHR bzw. aktuell die Michelin Wild Enduro. Damit ist das Bike super effizient und lebendig. Gerade die Wilds machen richtig Spass, weil die einen aktiven Fahrstil noch belohnen und einen auch bei Gehacke gut auffangen. Mit den Assegais wurde ich gerade bei der aktuellen Witterung nicht warm, weil sie kein Feedback geben und auf einmal ist man weg... Ein so vielseitiges Bike mit der Reifenwahl zu kastrieren ist meiner Meinung nach ein Eigentor von Ibis. 

Thema Offset:
Ich habe das Bike erst mit klassischem 51er Offset gefahren und mir persönlich gefällt der auch besser, da irgendwie direkter und lebendiger. Mit kurzem Offset muss man im direkten Vergleich mehr arbeiten und das Bike mehr legen, wohingegen man mit dem 51er grad in engen Passagen einfach aus dem Handgelenk um die Kurve flicken konnte. Mag im Marketingsprech als „nervöser“ gelten, aber ich find das intuitiver wie mit kurzem Offset. Also falls jemand das Casting von ner 51er Diamond gegen kürzeres tauschen will, jederzeit gerne. ?


----------



## MaxBas (1. März 2020)

@Brookes vielen Dank. Sehr hilfreich. Trifft meine Vorlieben u d Bedürfnisse sehr gut. Muss nur noch durch Probesitzen die Größenfrage klären.


----------



## Jakten (1. März 2020)

Traumhaft


----------



## freetourer (1. März 2020)

Brookes schrieb:


> Meine beiden Lieblingsbikes waren bisher das Nomad und das Smuggler. Nomad wegen Vielseitigkeit und weil gefühlt ein absolutes Mini-DH. Bergauf und bei der Verspieltheit musste man da entsprechend Abstriche machen. Das Smuggler war superverspielt, ging im Sprint und bergauf wie Schmitts Katze und konnte trotzdem erstaunlich viel einstecken. Aber man merkt, dass der fehlende Federweg einfach Körner kostet.
> 
> Alle Bikes danach waren irgendwie unbefriedigend. Prime ist noch lobend zu erwähnen, weil echt guter Allrounder, aber halt auch Schwächen nach oben und nach unten. Bisher aber mein bestes Rad.
> 
> ...



Wie würdest Du speziell den Unterschied zum Prime beschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (2. März 2020)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du speziell den Unterschied zum Prime beschreiben?


Beim Prime trittst du generell mehr von hinten. Klettern merkst beim Prime, dass es dich durch den Kettenzug effizient nach oben bringt. Lazy kurbeln ist da eher nicht. Ripmo ist hier grad über Wurzeln aktiver und mehr entkoppelt. Prime hat das höhere Tretlager, weswegen du in den meisten Situationen einfach in jeder Situation durchstampfen kannst. Beim Ripmo musst schon etwas mehr schauen. Prime ist im Sitzen effizienter und wobbelt fast gar nicht, Ripmo schaukelt schon mehr im Sitzen, aber dafür lässt es sich im Stehen besser sprinten wie das Prime. 

Prime fährt sich generell mehr wie auf Schienen. Positiv wie auch negativ. Wenn was im Weg ist, bügelst halt drüber und vertraust drauf, dass es das schon irgendwie handlet. Geht mit Ripmo auch, aber das lebt mehr davon, dass dann eher drüber pusht oder dran abziehst oder drumrum flickst. Fährt sich agiler und reaktiver, was gewiss auch den kurzen Kettenstreben geschuldet ist, aber ohne dabei instabil zu wirken.

Prime braucht, obwohl kürzer mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Ripmo profitiert zwar auch davon, aber das kannst auch mal flowig übers Heck fahren.

Vom Einsatzbereich nehmen die sich runter eigentlich nicht viel, aber haben irgendwie einen komplett anderen Charakter dabei. Wenn mehr der verspielte Typ bist würd ich Ripmo sagen, wenn eher Topspeed und Business dann Prime. Ich hoffe, das beschreibts etwas. 

Mich hat das Prime überall gut und sicher rauf- und runtergebracht, aber erst seit dem Ripmo hab ich wieder ein richtig dickes Grinsen dabei im Gesicht.
Ich hab immer ein Smuggler mit mehr Federweg gesucht und das Ripmo kommt dem ganzen bisher am nächsten. Prime find ich aber sowohl von Ästhetik und Verarbeitung immer noch um Welten hübscher. Das ist jetzt aber auch das einzig negative was mir einfällt.?


----------



## _Hagen_ (3. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein wenig unsicher, welche Rahmengröße für mich optimal ist . 
Mit 1,76 und "altes" Körpermodell - also nicht groß und schlank- ;-)  bin ich lt. Sizing-Tabelle "zwischen M und L.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. gibt es in der Nähe von Düsseldorf jemanden, wo man mal "probesitzen" könnte ?

Ciao & Danke


----------



## Soundnew (13. März 2020)

Ich habe bei gleichen Voraussetzungen das L genommen, allerdings beim “alten” Ripmo


----------



## whitenoise (13. März 2020)

jopf85 schrieb:


> Hab das Rad jetzt schon aufgebaut und komme auf 15,15 kg mit Pedalen. Rahmen einzeln habe ich leider nicht gewogen.



Wie groß bist du? 
Ich lande laut Hersteller nur knapp bei XL und bin besorgt, dass es mir zu viel Rad wäre.


----------



## XLS (13. März 2020)

Ich habe bei 176 und 84 SL ein L. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Tomz (16. März 2020)

So bei mir kann es jetzt auch losgehen. 
Wird mit einer Yari mit MST Kartusche und einer Eagle GX aufgebaut. 
Da ich noch einiges bestellen muss kann ich die nächsten Tage noch den Rahmen abkleben. Da Finale zu Ostern dieses Jahr ja ausfällt hab ich eh genug Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (16. März 2020)

Tomz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 996297Anhang anzeigen 996298Anhang anzeigen 996299Anhang anzeigen 996300
> 
> So bei mir kann es jetzt auch losgehen.
> Wird mit einer Yari mit MST Kartusche und einer Eagle GX aufgebaut.
> Da ich noch einiges bestellen muss kann ich die nächsten Tage noch den Rahmen abkleben. Da Finale zu Ostern dieses Jahr ja ausfällt hab ich eh genug Zeit



Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Tomz (16. März 2020)

ein L


----------



## MaxBas (16. März 2020)

Tomz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 996297Anhang anzeigen 996298Anhang anzeigen 996299Anhang anzeigen 996300
> 
> So bei mir kann es jetzt auch losgehen.
> Wird mit einer Yari mit MST Kartusche und einer Eagle GX aufgebaut.
> Da ich noch einiges bestellen muss kann ich die nächsten Tage noch den Rahmen abkleben. Da Finale zu Ostern dieses Jahr ja ausfällt hab ich eh genug Zeit


ohne das Gusset, sieht der Rahmen nochmal besser aus. viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## jopf85 (18. März 2020)

whitenoise schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> Ich lande laut Hersteller nur knapp bei XL und bin besorgt, dass es mir zu viel Rad wäre.


188cm, 90SL, XL passt gut, L wäre südlich zu klein


----------



## Tomz (23. März 2020)

So erste Probefahrt ist gelaufen  Wegen Erkältung erst mal nur auf Waldwegen.
Der Aufbau ist noch provisorisch. Sattel brauche ich noch, Cockpit ist auch noch nicht final und die Laufräder sind aus dem E-Bike meiner Frau geklaut .
Abgeklebt habe ich diesmal mit selbst gemachten Vorlagen -  man hat ja aktuell Zeit


----------



## Mahe5 (23. März 2020)

Schickes Rad!
 Ich wollte auch schon zuschlagen, dann kam aber erstmal corona 

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? Was mich wundert, dass es Rahmen mit und ohne gusset und scheinbar unabhängig von der Rahmengröße. Weiß jemand wann dieses drin ist und wann nicht? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tomz (23. März 2020)

ist ein L die Gussets waren wohl nur am Anfang verbaut


----------



## Mahe5 (23. März 2020)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## MaxBas (23. März 2020)

Tomz schrieb:


> Abgeklebt habe ich diesmal mit selbst gemachten Vorlagen -  man hat ja aktuell Zeit


Das kann nur jemand ohne kleine Kinder sagen, die nicht in die Kita dürfen  
Cooles Rad. War auch kurz davor. Wollte es aber zuerst fahren und dann kam.......


----------



## MaxBas (23. März 2020)

Brookes schrieb:


> Zum Thema störendes Grün elox. Dem ist ja innerhalb von ein paar Minuten mit einem Schälchen Rohrreiniger abgeholfen.
> 
> Die grossen Teile wie Verschluss Luftstopfen u. Federteller kann man ja leicht abnehmen.
> 
> ...


Sag mal, hat dein Jade X auch 48 Klicks Zugstufendämpfung? Kommt mir doch arg viel vor bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f00f (26. März 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Sag mal, hat dein Jade X auch 48 Klicks Zugstufendämpfung? Kommt mir doch arg viel vor bei mir.


 
Kommt mir auch zu viel vor. Meiner hat 14 Klicks.


----------



## MaxBas (26. März 2020)

Komisch. Hab inzwischen von DVO folgende E-Mail dazu bekommen:
The rebound should be adjusted from the closed position. The first 20 clicks are the most useful and anything after that is pretty much wide open. There is quite a bit of room for internal tweaking and tuning for a the technical guys who want the option to fine tune the shock to their needs.


----------



## MaxBas (26. März 2020)

f00f schrieb:


> Kommt mir auch zu viel vor. Meiner hat 14 Klicks.


Kann sein, dass der Jade für das Ripmo AF einen besonderen Tune bekommen hat. Mein Dämpfer kommt aus dem Aftermarket.


----------



## f00f (26. März 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass der Jade für das Ripmo AF einen besonderen Tune bekommen hat. Mein Dämpfer kommt aus dem Aftermarket.



Ah ja, der Jade X für's Ripmo hat in der Tat einen speziellen Tune.


----------



## Mr.A (28. März 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> mal in die Runde gefragt: habt ihr mit den standardmässig verbauten Volume Spacer im Topaz auch Durchschläge ?
> Ich hab nach Recherche auf mtbr. mal 2 zusätzliche in die positiv kammer gebaut. Testfahrt steht aus...Sch...Wetter.



ich zitiere mich mal selber. 
Bin inzwischen mit bis zu 6 Spacer! in der Positiv Kammer gefahren ( +1 in Negativk. ) und hatte immer noch Durchschläge. Allerdings bei ca.
33% Sag. Danach runter auf ca 27-28% Sag ( und 4 Stk in Positik. ) und es wurde deutlich besser , finde jedoch das sich der Hinterbau mit über 30% viel viel besser anfühlt. Waren normale Trails, nichts wildes, keine großen Sprünge etc. 
Was für setup habt ihr bei euren Topaz Dämpfern?


----------



## Frog (29. März 2020)

Habe im Ripmo V1 bei ca 15mm Sag 2 Spacer in der + Kammer. Wiege ca. 97kg und habe ca. 230 PSI in der Hauptkammer und 195 PSI im Piggyback. Bin aber auch schon 2 Spacer in + und 1 Spacer in - gefahren. War beides OK. 
ich fand die 30% Sag auch etwas etwas fluffiger.


----------



## Tomz (29. März 2020)

Passen beim Topas zufällig auch die RS Gummis als Tokens? Für den Topas hab ich noch keine.


----------



## Mr.A (29. März 2020)

das kann ich dir nicht sagen, die DVO Tokens haben den Vorteil das sie bei eingebautem Dämpfer gewechselt werden können.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. April 2020)

Warum haben einige Rahmen das Gusset, und andere nicht? Ist das AL auch überarbeitet worden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (18. April 2020)

Das gusset hatten wohl nur die ersten Rahmen


----------



## MaxBas (18. April 2020)

genau, die aktuellen haben es nicht mehr.


----------



## kio887 (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich gehöre dann auch endlich zum RIpmo AF Club 

Hab letzte Woche mein Bike bei GoCycle geordert und konnte es am Freitag bereits abholen.

Freu mich, wenn ich die restliche Ausrüstung zusammen habe und mit etwas Glück am WE mal die ersten Trails aufsuchen kann!


----------



## odolmann (22. April 2020)

Sagt mal habt ihr euren Rahmen mit einem Folienset geschützt, mit eigenem Zuschnitt nur punktuell abgeklebt oder es ganz gelassen? Ich schwanke gerade ob die ~100€ für einen kompletten Satz notwendig sind bei mattem Alu.


----------



## Frog (22. April 2020)

Steinschlagschutz Kit - AVERAGE - IBIS Ripmo
					

Schutzfolien-Kit für das IBIS Ripmo. Deckt ca. 80% der wichtigsten Bereiche ab. Konfigurierbar & passend zu Originaldekor und d.h. auch als Cover-Up einsetzbar.




					www.manufaktur-frey.de
				









						- Manufaktur Frey
					






					www.manufaktur-frey.de


----------



## Tomz (22. April 2020)

Ich hab meinen selber foliert. Mit kariertem Papier Vorlagen gemacht und dann auf Folie übertragen ging ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (22. April 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> Steinschlagschutz Kit - AVERAGE - IBIS Ripmo
> 
> 
> Schutzfolien-Kit für das IBIS Ripmo. Deckt ca. 80% der wichtigsten Bereiche ab. Konfigurierbar & passend zu Originaldekor und d.h. auch als Cover-Up einsetzbar.
> ...


Das sind Sets für's "normale" Ripmo - passen die dann sicher auch am AF?! Ich hätte bei easy frame gekauft, die haben einen kleinen Satz und das extended Komplettset im Angebot, das große aber nicht in XL



Tomz schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen selber foliert. Mit kariertem Papier Vorlagen gemacht und dann auf Folie übertragen ging ganz gut.


Welche Folie hast du gekauft? Sieht der Zuschnitt mit Cuttermesser vernünftig aus?


----------



## Frog (22. April 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Das sind Sets für's "normale" Ripmo - passen die dann sicher auch am AF?! Ich hätte bei easy frame gekauft, die haben einen kleinen Satz und das extended Komplettset im Angebot, das große aber nicht in XL
> 
> Ich habe davon nicht gekauft. Ich würde glaube nur noch selbst schneiden!
> 
> ...


----------



## odolmann (22. April 2020)

Die Folie bei BD ist glänzend und soll lt. Bewertungen vglw. schnell vergilben - beides nicht ideal auf einem hellen und matten Rahmen. Vermutlich siegt meine Ungeduld und ich baue erst auf und foliere (wenn dann) im Nachgang.....Komponenten sind seit heute komplett vorhanden


----------



## bohne__ (22. April 2020)

--- hier stand mist ---


----------



## Frog (22. April 2020)

meine DVO knackt nicht. Dafür hat sie ein extrem Losbrechmoment. Wenn man neben dem Bike steht und die Gabel drückt ist alles OK. Sobald man fährt und die Gabel dadurch eine "schräge" Belastung erfährt, bleibt diese  irgendwo in den ersten 0-30mm hängen bzw. rührt sich keinen mm. Wenn man dann Druck von oben gibt, arbeitet diese ganz normal. Das geht soweit, das kleine Unebenheiten sich wie mit einer Starrgabel anfühlen.
Habe schon mit Cosmic-Sport kontakt aufgenommen. Ich schick sie direkt dort hin.


----------



## Tomz (22. April 2020)

Was mich am Rahmen etwas stört sind die Zugausgänge. Sie Aluteile sind zwar schick haben aber meist den falschen Winkel für die Züge Deshalb lässt sich z.b. der zug von der Sattelstütze nur in so einem unschönen Bogen verlegen. Ich hab schon überlegt ob ich die modifiziere. Hat da schon Mal jemand was gemacht?


odolmann schrieb:


> Das sind Sets für's "normale" Ripmo - passen die dann sicher auch am AF?! Ich hätte bei easy frame gekauft, die haben einen kleinen Satz und das extended Komplettset im Angebot, das große aber nicht in XL
> 
> Welche Folie hast du gekauft? Sieht der Zuschnitt mit Cuttermesser vernünftig aus?


Eine Folie von Amazon muss ich Mal suchen 17euro haben für den Rahmen gereicht


----------



## hülemüll (25. April 2020)

Hat schon jemand den Topaz Air vs. Coil-Upgrade in dem Rahmen vergleichen können?


----------



## Trick Stuffson (25. April 2020)

Habe mir letzte Woche einen Rahmen bestellt und vorher mit einem Bekannten beim Ibis Importeur telefoniert und ihn genau das gefragt. Seine Antwort: Der Hinterbau wird durch den Stahlfederdämpfer nur besser. Es wird keine Progression vermisst und das Ansprechverhalten ist natürlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Trotzdem habe ich den Topaz Air bestellt, da A mein Körpergewicht öfters schwankt. B Ich auch mit stark unterschiedlichem Gepäck unterwegs bin. Das geht von ohne irgendwas direkt vor der Haustür bis zum großen Rucksack bei längeren Touren. 

Da möchte ich auf die Einstellbarkeit der Luftfeder nicht verzichten.


----------



## Mahe5 (26. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich schwanke gerade zwischen Rahmen mit Gusset(sofort verfügbar) und neueren Rahmen ohne Gusset(bestellen, mindestens 6 Wochen Lieferzeit wahrscheinlich). Optisch finde ich den neuen schöner und denke bzgl. Dreck etc ist das auch besser. 

Hat jemand einen Rahmen mit Gusset und kann seine Erfahrungen schildern? Was mich auch sehr interessieren würde, ist der verfügbar Platz für Flaschen etc. Wird man da durch das Gusset eingeschränkt? Geht zb eine fidlock Flasche rein? 

Wäre dankbar, wenn jemand kurz seine Erfahrungen schildern könnte! 

Viele Grüße 
Mahe


----------



## Tomz (26. April 2020)

Ich hab den ohne gusset und die große fidloc streift trotzdem am Dämpfer. Ich komme mit dem System auch nicht klar. Die Flasche ist schon sehr schwer zu erreichen weil sie so tief ist. Hab jetzt wieder einen modifizierten Elite montiert. Ich würde den zugausgang für den Dropper nicht montieren Dan kann man die Leitung viel schöner montieren als auf den ganzen Bildern im Web.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brookes (28. April 2020)

Falls jemand von Air auf Coil umsteigt und seinen Topaz loswerden will, gerne PN.


----------



## Brookes (28. April 2020)

Tomz schrieb:


> Ich hab den ohne gusset und die große fidloc streift trotzdem am Dämpfer. Ich komme mit dem System auch nicht klar. Die Flasche ist schon sehr schwer zu erreichen weil sie so tief ist. Hab jetzt wieder einen modifizierten Elite montiert. Ich würde den zugausgang für den Dropper nicht montieren Dan kann man die Leitung viel schöner montieren als auf den ganzen Bildern im Web.




Bild?


----------



## Tomz (28. April 2020)

So sieht's ohne aus


----------



## Canyon-Freak (28. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hätte ein neues Ripmo AF in Größe L und SLX-Kit zum Verkauf. 
Falls jemand Interesse an, gerne PN an mich. 
VG


----------



## siversurfer (28. April 2020)

Wie begeistert sind seit ihr von DVO Komponenten und den Laufräder. Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte. An meinen bisherigen Radel fahre ich eine 36 Fox Factory RC4 und eine CC Double Barrel Air CS.

Weiß jemand ob die NX schon eine Eagle(12Fach) ist?

Ich schwanke noch zwischen eigenem Aufbau oder dem NX-Build, direkt eine neue Bremse dran und ggf.nach und nach tunen.


----------



## bohne__ (28. April 2020)

siversurfer schrieb:


> Wie begeistert sind seit ihr von DVO Komponenten und den Laufräder. Da fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte. An meinen bisherigen Radel fahre ich eine 36 Fox Factory RC4 und eine CC Double Barrel Air CS.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob die NX schon eine Eagle(12Fach) ist?
> 
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen eigenem Aufbau oder dem NX-Build, direkt eine neue Bremse dran und ggf.nach und nach tunen.



die NX ist 12fach. Ich fand es ist ne ziemlich gute Basis für einen Aufbau wenn man die Preise bedenkt. Der SLX Aufbau ist lächerlich viel teurer im Vergleich und ist aus meiner Sicht für den Aufpreis nicht wert.

Ich hab ans Bike meine Saint montiert und dazu dann spontan doch noch auf eine XT gruppe gewechselt, und die NX weiter verkauft. Mit der XT Gruppe find ichs jetzt ziemlich perfekt. Ob der Wechsel von NX zu XT nötig gewesen ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen..Ich bin ein echter Shimano Fanboy und wollte die NX einfach nicht.

DVO Fahrwerk fand ich Anfangs ein wenig ungewohnt, aber mittlerweile taugt mir ganz gut. vA. bei der Gabel ist aber ein wenig Arbeit in der Abstimmung nötig. Hatte davor eine Lyrik und einen Superdeluxe in Heck - bisher steht das DVO Zeug denen in nichts nach. 
Die Ibis Laufräder machen einen echt guten Eindruck, sind sauber eingespeicht und sind bisher unauffällig. Persönlich hatte ich ein wenig bedenken und hätte eher 30mm anstatt 35mm Felgen gewählt, aber die sind echt gut so wie sie sind.


----------



## kio887 (28. April 2020)

Ich hatte ähnliche Gedanken und hab mir meins daher bei GoCycle direkt konfigurieren lassen. GX dran, Code R und Fox Factory  (u.a.)


----------



## odolmann (29. April 2020)

bohne__ schrieb:


> die NX ist 12fach. Ich fand es ist ne ziemlich gute Basis für einen Aufbau wenn man die Preise bedenkt. Der SLX Aufbau ist lächerlich viel teurer im Vergleich und ist aus meiner Sicht für den Aufpreis nicht wert.


Eher andersrum wird ein Schuh draus: für das NX-Kit wurde der Preis bewusst anders kalkuliert als SLX oder GX um unter die 3000$ zu kommen, das hat für den US-Markt vor allem eine psychologische Funktion bzw. kommt man so in gewisse Vergleichstest rein. Damit vergrößert sich der Abstand zu den anderen Sets und entspricht nicht mehr der Summe der Einzelteile.



siversurfer schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen eigenem Aufbau oder dem NX-Build, direkt eine neue Bremse dran und ggf.nach und nach tunen.


Ich baue mir auch aktuell dieses Bike zusammen, werde aber bis auf die Bremse vorerst nichts tauschen (bekomme ich über einen Kumpel aus einem Neurad). Wenn ich die Reviews noch richtig im Kopf habe war das (neben ästhetischen oder persönlichen Befindlichkeiten) so ziemlich der einzige echte Kritikpunkt der Tester. Schreib doch mal die dt. Händler an mit deinen Wünschen / Vorstellungen zu Abweichungen von einem Kit an, ich fand sie alle hilfsbereit.


----------



## siversurfer (29. April 2020)

Danke für euer Feedback, der Preis unterschied zwischen NX und SLX hatte ich bis her auch nicht verstanden, aber unter dem Aspekt "Marketing" wahrscheinlich sinnvoll etwas besse zu subventionieren.  Ist ja auch gelungen.

Danke für euer Feedback. Dann teste ich mal die die Rahmengrößen, drücke auf den Bestellknopf und halte euch auf dem Laufenden über meine Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio887 (29. April 2020)

siversurfer schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback, der Preis unterschied zwischen NX und SLX hatte ich bis her auch nicht verstanden, aber unter dem Aspekt "Marketing" wahrscheinlich sinnvoll etwas besse zu subventionieren.  Ist ja auch gelungen.
> 
> Danke für euer Feedback. Dann teste ich mal die die Rahmengrößen, drücke auf den Bestellknopf und halte euch auf dem Laufenden über meine Aufbau.


 
Ruf sonst mal bei Jörg an. Der kann dir direkt einen Preis mit GX und anderer Bremse nennen. 

PS: Ich fahre bei 186 / 86 SL einen XL Rahmen.


----------



## 2o83 (29. April 2020)

Mein Ripmo in L, selbst aufgebaut. Fahrwerk aus DHX2 und 36 Grip2 mit Vorsprung Stahlfeder läuft super.
Rest wurde mehr oder weniger vom Vorgänger übernommen. Schaltung & Bremsen sind ein Mix aus XTR Hebelage und XT Anbauteilen.


----------



## bohne__ (29. April 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Eher andersrum wird ein Schuh draus: für das NX-Kit wurde der Preis bewusst anders kalkuliert als SLX oder GX um unter die 3000$ zu kommen, das hat für den US-Markt vor allem eine psychologische Funktion bzw. kommt man so in gewisse Vergleichstest rein. Damit vergrößert sich der Abstand zu den anderen Sets und entspricht nicht mehr der Summe der Einzelteile.



ok macht unter dem Gesichtspunkt zwar Sinn, ist allerdings meinem persönlichen Geldbeutel trotzdem egal 
V.A. Wenn ich die NX Gruppe für rund 200Steine verkaufen kann und eine SLX Gruppe für 250 bekomme. Da sehe ich persönlich nicht den Mehrwert dahinter mir gleich den SLX Aufbau zu bezahlen..


----------



## Flo7 (29. April 2020)

bohne__ schrieb:


> ok macht unter dem Gesichtspunkt zwar Sinn, ist allerdings meinem persönlichen Geldbeutel trotzdem egal
> V.A. Wenn ich die NX Gruppe für rund 200Steine verkaufen kann und eine SLX Gruppe für 250 bekomme. Da sehe ich persönlich nicht den Mehrwert dahinter mir gleich den SLX Aufbau zu bezahlen..



Nicht vergessen, die neue SLX braucht den Microspline Freilauf


----------



## odolmann (29. April 2020)

Sagt mal, waren bei euch zwei typgleiche Achsen dabei? Ich habe eine von DVO (6er Inbus, grün) und eine mit einem Shimano Aufdruck (5er Inbus). Verwirrt mich und sieht auch komisch aus.

Und wie habt ihr die Züge verlegt bzw. die Zugausgänge? Es klappert schon auf dem Montageständer so arg dass ich mir das gar nicht bei voller Fahrt vorstellen will.


----------



## 2o83 (30. April 2020)

Bei mir war eine Achse dabei. Ich hab über die Züge Schaumstoff Außenhüllen (gibts bei Specialized) gemacht. Du kannst aber auch sternförmig Kabelbinder über die Hüllen machen und die Enden dranlassen, dann sitzen die recht fest im Rahmen. Steht so aber auch in dem Ibis Handbüchlein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (30. April 2020)

Der Hinweis aufs Handbuch war gut - habe die Variante mit den Kabelbindern gewählt und denke wenn sich zusätzlich der Schaltzug mit dem der Bremse kreuzt dann kann das funktionieren. Und notfalls nochmal nachbessern mit einer Schaumstoffhülle.

Wo ich beim nächsten Thema bin: ich fahre Bremse VR rechts und HR links, seit Jahren, und will das auch hier so verbauen. Kabelweg tauschen mit der Dropper wird nicht klappen weil die Einführungen in den Rahmen dann nicht passt (unterschiedliche Durchmesser) und der Bowdenzug vom Dropper unschön knicken dürfte. Also die Bremsleitung im Bogen links ins Oberrohr einfädeln?


----------



## Frog (4. Mai 2020)

IBIS RIPMO AF 29" 2020 SIZE M, L - The Trail - Akcesoria rowerowe
					

Ręcznie wykonana osłona suportu i dolnego odcinka rury dolnej zapobiega wgnieceniom i otarciom ramy w tym wrażliwym miejscu. Włókno węglowe, z którego wykonana jest nasza osłona charakteryzuje się dużą wytrzymałością oraz niewielką wagą.




					thetrail.pl


----------



## Maddin M. (4. Mai 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> IBIS RIPMO AF 29" 2020 SIZE M, L - The Trail - Akcesoria rowerowe
> 
> 
> Ręcznie wykonana osłona suportu i dolnego odcinka rury dolnej zapobiega wgnieceniom i otarciom ramy w tym wrażliwym miejscu. Włókno węglowe, z którego wykonana jest nasza osłona charakteryzuje się dużą wytrzymałością oraz niewielką wagą.
> ...


Schaut gut aus, aber versenden die auch nach Deutschland?


----------



## odolmann (4. Mai 2020)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, aber versenden die auch nach Deutschland?


Bei Bestellung über den Shop nicht, zumindest steht bei https://thetrail.pl/regulamin/ unter Punkt VII Abs. 2 nur was von Polen. Aber man kann per E-Mail anfragen und dann unterbreiten die sicher ein Angebot inkl. Daten für die Überweisung.

Ach ja, leider nicht für Rahmen in XL sonst hätte ich mal angefragt.


----------



## Mahe5 (5. Mai 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Der Hinweis aufs Handbuch war gut - habe die Variante mit den Kabelbindern gewählt und denke wenn sich zusätzlich der Schaltzug mit dem der Bremse kreuzt dann kann das funktionieren. Und notfalls nochmal nachbessern mit einer Schaumstoffhülle.
> 
> Wo ich beim nächsten Thema bin: ich fahre Bremse VR rechts und HR links, seit Jahren, und will das auch hier so verbauen. Kabelweg tauschen mit der Dropper wird nicht klappen weil die Einführungen in den Rahmen dann nicht passt (unterschiedliche Durchmesser) und der Bowdenzug vom Dropper unschön knicken dürfte. Also die Bremsleitung im Bogen links ins Oberrohr einfädeln?


Gibt es das Handbuch irgendwo als Download...bin am überlegen es selber aufzubauen.

Danke und viele Grüße 
Mahe


----------



## odolmann (5. Mai 2020)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Gibt es das Handbuch irgendwo als Download...bin am überlegen es selber aufzubauen.
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße
> Mahe


Klar, unten auf der Produktseite bei den FAQ findet sich ein Link zu den Manuals aller Ibis Bikes. Mein erster Aufbau seit 20 Jahren ist soweit fertig, nur der Antrieb muss mangels Kettennieter noch bis zum Wochenende warten.

Nicht möglich ist übrigens die Fixierung der Bowdenzüge in den Cable-Ports, die klemmen nur etwas durch die Verlegung aber bewegen sich ggf. dennoch.


----------



## Mr.A (6. Mai 2020)

mal in die Runde gefragt: ist euer NX Schaltwerk auch so laut auf  flotteren Abfahrten? Finde das bei mir ziemlich extrem, und hatte das bei den GX Schaltwerken am Vorgänger nicht. Ich vermute auch das das Ripmo ganz ordentlich Pedalrückschlag generiert ( spüre ich allerdings nicht , daher Vermutung ), was diese Geräusch mit verursacht.
Im mtbr Forum gibts einen langen thread zum AF und dort war das auch schon Thema, mit dem Ergebniss das er auf slx SW gewechselt hat.


----------



## Tomz (6. Mai 2020)

Mit meinem gx Schaltwerk ist es sehr leise.


----------



## Maddin M. (6. Mai 2020)

Also mein NX-Schaltwerk macht leider auch ordentlich Krach. Scheint wohl wirklich ein NX-Problem zu sein. Ich baue mir  demnächst auf jeden Fall ein Shimano Xt dran.


----------



## Mr.A (6. Mai 2020)

okay dann bin ich nicht allein , werde wohl mein altes GX hinbasteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bohne__ (7. Mai 2020)

Fands mit XT auch nicht unbedingt leise. Hab noch slappertape auf die kettenstrebe geklebt weil ich den Schutz dort auch ein wenig minimalistisch fand. Zusätzlich hab ich die Züge im Rahmen durch schaumstoffzüge geführt. Damit ists jetzt ziemlich leise


----------



## hülemüll (7. Mai 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> mal in die Runde gefragt: habt ihr mit den standardmässig verbauten Volume Spacer im Topaz auch Durchschläge ?
> Ich hab nach Recherche auf mtbr. mal 2 zusätzliche in die positiv kammer gebaut. Testfahrt steht aus...Sch...Wetter.



Ich fahre 30% SAG und komme mit dem Grundsetup (2 Positiv-Spacer, 1 Negativ-Spacer) auch nicht hin. Bei kleineren Sprüngen oder stumpfen Landungen aus 1m ging es schon mal spürbar auf Block. Bevor ich zusätzliche Spacer bestelle und warte, sind es bei mir Plastikstreifen geworden 

Bei mir ist die Positivkammer nun voll und die Negativ leer  Der Unterschied ist nicht riesig aber spürbar. 

Vielleicht hätte man beim Frameset ein paar Spacer dazulegen können. Ansonsten Top Rad!


----------



## Mr.A (7. Mai 2020)

ich bin jetzt bei 4 in der Positiv / 0 in negativ gelandet und sag auf ca. 28% reduziert. So fühlt es sich sehr gut an mit ausreichend Reserve.


----------



## Frog (7. Mai 2020)

...beim ripmo V1 habe ich 2 Spacer in der Positiv Kammer ( 1er oder 0 in der negativ Kammer).
Das mit 4 Spacer kann ich nicht verstehen. Der AF soll doch genau wie der V2 progressiver sein. Wieso soll man dann mit 4 Spacer arbeiten. Verstehe ich da was falsch? Eigentlich hätte ich beim Topaz ohne angefangen!


----------



## Mr.A (7. Mai 2020)

ja, hat mich auch etwas gewundert. Hattest du im V1 auch einen Topaz? Gerüchte sagen der Topaz vom Af hat einen sehr leichten tune drin ( sprich wenig Druckstufe > traction tune genannt ) vllt. kommt es daher?! Oder der Topaz hat für das Ripmo eine zu große Luftkammer...


----------



## Frog (7. Mai 2020)

habe einen Topaz aus einem AF drin.


----------



## hülemüll (7. Mai 2020)

Der Tune im Topaz ist nicht schlecht. Vorausgesetzt, man spacert ordentlich. Ganz offen ist eben offen und schluckfreudig. Es gibt ja drei Stufen. Fahre ihn meist offen. Besser als ein überdämpftes Heck.... allerdings muss man schon überlegen, welchen Drop man nimmt.


----------



## Mr.A (7. Mai 2020)

kommt halt immer auch drauf an wieviel sag man will. Am Anfang hatte ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt ( und war es von meinem TR Patrol gewohnt ) so 32-33% Sag zu fahren > da hatte ich dann 5 bzw 6 spacer drin sonst gab es Durschläge. Jetzt mit 27 % reichen 4 und ich hab keine mehr, vermutlich würeden auch 3 gehen.
@Frog wenn du ehr 25% oder so fahren willst reichen vllt auch deutlich weniger spacer.


----------



## Frog (7. Mai 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> kommt halt immer auch drauf an wieviel sag man will. Am Anfang hatte ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt ( und war es von meinem TR Patrol gewohnt ) so 32-33% Sag zu fahren > da hatte ich dann 5 bzw 6 spacer drin sonst gab es Durschläge. Jetzt mit 27 % reichen 4 und ich hab keine mehr, vermutlich würeden auch 3 gehen.
> @Frog wenn du ehr 25% oder so fahren willst reichen vllt auch deutlich weniger spacer.



fahre 25% Sag...aber das mit 27% und mehr Spacer wäre auch nicht schlecht; mmmhhhh ;-).
Fahr meist auch offen, selten in der mittleren Stellung. Berghoch auch mal mit der härteren Position.
Aber ich habe auch das Model V1. Vielleicht funktioniert die TOPAZ Abstimmung vom AF im V1 sehr gut ?!?! Und das unbeabsichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (10. Mai 2020)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich fahre 30% SAG und komme mit dem Grundsetup (2 Positiv-Spacer, 1 Negativ-Spacer) auch nicht hin. Bei kleineren Sprüngen oder stumpfen Landungen aus 1m ging es schon mal spürbar auf Block. Bevor ich zusätzliche Spacer bestelle und warte, sind es bei mir Plastikstreifen geworden
> 
> Bei mir ist die Positivkammer nun voll und die Negativ leer  Der Unterschied ist nicht riesig aber spürbar.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte man beim Frameset ein paar Spacer dazulegen können. Ansonsten Top Rad!


Wie hast du die spacer den gebastelt? Die shops wo ich normal bestelle haben keine und irgendwo nur spacer bestellen ist auch doof


----------



## hülemüll (10. Mai 2020)

Aus einer kleinen Plastikdose Streifen herausgeschnitten und auf den Durchmesser gebogen. Es gibt professionellere Methoden, aber das ging schnell und entspricht ungefähr dem Volumen der Spacer.


----------



## odolmann (10. Mai 2020)

Habe meinen Aufbau nun auch endlich abgeschlossen und hatte gestern die erste Ausfahrt:










Mein erstes Fully-MTB nach 25 Jahren auf einem Hardtail, es liegen Welten dazwischen. Wahnsinn. Muss noch paar Sachen einstellen, Lenkerposition und Dämpfer, vor allem aber hakelt/knirscht die Schaltung. Um auszuschließen dass ich beim Kürzen der Kette etwas falsch gemacht habe mal eine Frage: wie lang habt ihr sie gelassen? Nach dem Kürzen bzw wie sie jetzt verbaut ist komme ich auf 57 Außen- und 58 Innenglieder zzgl. dem Kettenschloss. Ich habe die Anleitung von SRAM genutzt - es ist aber nicht sicher dass ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## XLS (11. Mai 2020)

....sehr gutes Bike, kann man nur empfehlen


----------



## Mr.A (11. Mai 2020)

^^ absolut

zum Thema Flaschenhalter : Hab jetzt die neue Fidlock 590 Flasche dran. Passt sehr gut, mit genügend Abstand zum Dämpfer. Die klassische große Fidlock ging auch rein, stand aber am Dämpfer an.
edit: bei Gr. M


----------



## Tomz (12. Mai 2020)

Mit der fidloc bin ich nicht klar gekommen. Hab jetzt einen modifizierten Elite drin. Perfekt für 600ml 750 steht aber auch am Dämpfer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (16. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt auch auf einem Ripmo AF unterwegs. War ursprünglich ein SLX Kit, davon übrig ist der Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer. Der Rest ist von meinem alten Bike.
Der erste Eindruck:
Größe L passt bei meinen 1,78m und 84er SL perfekt.
Die Geometrie ist zum klettern super, die 14,7kg merkt man echt gar nicht.
Das Bike ist sehr wendig, fährt sich nicht weniger agil als mein Evil The Following MB.
Der Dämpfer ist mir gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt an einer Wurzel durchgeschlagen, habe jetzt 
insgesamt 4 Volumenspacer in der Positivkammer und 2 in der Negativkammer (Serie war 2/1).
Morgen mal sehen, wie er dann ist.
Alles in allem ein geiles Bike.


----------



## Mr.A (16. Mai 2020)

ich kann deine Eindrücke bestätigen ( auch mit dem Durchschlag an der ersten Wurzel ).Bin inzwischen runter auf 3 Bänder in der positiv / 0 negativ.
Fahre inzwischen weniger sag eher so 25-27%. Interessant finde ich das du 2 in der Negativk. hast...das ist ja eigentlich kontraproduktiv, da Spacer in der Negativkammer linearer machen , in der positivkammer progressiver.
Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Frog (17. Mai 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich kann deine Eindrücke bestätigen ( auch mit dem Durchschlag an der ersten Wurzel ).Bin inzwischen runter auf 3 Bänder in der positiv / 0 negativ.
> Fahre inzwischen weniger sag eher so 25-27%. Interessant finde ich das du 2 in der Negativk. hast...das ist ja eigentlich kontraproduktiv, da Spacer in der Negativkammer linearer machen , in der positivkammer progressiver.
> Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?



...genau das dachte ich gerade auch. 2 in der Negativ Kammer können aber auch die Empfindlichkeit am Anfang erhöhen. Leider fahre ich aktuelle mehr Touren (V1 mit 2 Spacer in der + Kammer und 94 kg Gewicht) und überhaupt keine ruppigen Abfahrten um es zu testen. 

Mich wundert es sowieso, dass beim AF (soll ja progressiver sein als V1) überhaupt 4 Spacer drin sind. Ich habe ja eine IBIS DVO Topaz drin. Vielleicht ist der durch die AF Abstimmung für den V1 sehr passend.


----------



## proceed (17. Mai 2020)

Ich habe die Sparer vor der heutigen Ausfahrt nochmal geändert in 4/1.
Im offenen Modus hatte ich so trotzdem noch einen Durchschlag, im mittleren Modus
war der Dämpfer dann sehr gut. Habe so dann ca. 80% Federweg ausgenutzt bei maximal
Drop von ca 1m ins Flat. 
Vom Druck her fahre ich bei fahrfertigen 75kg 150psi.
So lasse ich ihn erstmal, fühlt sich soweit gut an.


----------



## Tomz (17. Mai 2020)

150 psi bei 75kg da liegst Du aber deutlich über dem empfohlenen Sag oder?
Ich liege bei 75kg bei 190 psi und 3 Spacern. Das passt hier für Stuttgart ganz gut


----------



## Frog (17. Mai 2020)

...bei 95 kg ca. 230 PSI


----------



## proceed (17. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe so 15mm SAG, ganz leicht über empfohlen.
Aber mit 190 ist der Dämpfer ja Bockhart, oder?
Wo in Stuggi fährst du denn so?


----------



## Tomz (17. Mai 2020)

Bei mir komme ich genau auf den empfohlenen sag. Ja ist sportlich aber ich find's super. Ich bin an den üblichen Trail in Heslach, Gerlingen und Botnang unterwegs. Da können wir uns ja mal treffen.


----------



## Maddin M. (17. Mai 2020)

Mal so in die Runde gefragt: Welche genauen Einstellungen bei der Diamond und dem Topaz fahrt ihr denn so?
Bin momentan bei der Diamond bei 120 Psi, HSC 2 komplette Umdrehungen, OTT 36 Clicks = 6 Umdrehungen, Rebound 14 Clicks. Beim Topaz 165 PSI, Rebound 5 Clicks. Bringe fahrfertig knapp 80 Kilo auf die Waage. Passt eigentlich soweit ganz gut.
Wollte dann auch mal bei den Spacern 3/1 ausprobieren.


----------



## Mr.A (18. Mai 2020)

ich hab beim Topaz bei ca 70Kg Abtropfgewicht 175PSI / 3 Spacer in + / 0 in - Kammer. Zugstufe nicht gezählt. Das passt so ganz gut. Bei mehr Sag hagelts Durchschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (18. Mai 2020)

Also jetzt muss ich bei der nächsten Fahrt doch auch mal den Dämpfer härter machen wenn ihr alle so viel psi fahrt.
Hab gerade bei thetrail in Polen den Unterrohr Carbonschutz bestellt, den weiter vorne hier mal jemand gepostet hatte.
Wenn er da ist gibts Bilder.


----------



## Maddin M. (18. Mai 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei thetrail in Polen den Unterrohr Carbonschutz bestellt, den weiter vorne hier mal jemand gepostet hatte.
> Wenn er da ist gibts Bilder.


Hast du per Email angefragt? Hatte ich nämlich auch vor zwei Wochen gemacht und tatsächlich ein Angebot bekommen (45€). Auf meine Bestätigung und eine Woche später auf meine Rückfrage hin, habe ich bis dato immer noch keine Antwort... Oder verschicken die das Teil einfach so auf Rechnung?


----------



## proceed (19. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte erst eine Anfrage per Mail geschickt => keine Antwort.
Dann habe ich gestern einfach das Teil bestellt, man kann sich ja ganz gut durch den polnischen Warenkorb durcharbeiten.
Auf die Bestätigungsemail habe ich dann geantwortet, dass ich aus Deutschland bin und darauf kam die Mail, dass sie für 45€ hierher verschicken mit der Kontoverbindung.
Dann habe ich überwiesen und jetzt warte ich.


----------



## XLS (19. Mai 2020)

im neuen Enduro Magazin ist das AF im Vergleichstest dabei..


----------



## proceed (19. Mai 2020)

Ja, aber mit Stahldämpfer. 
Aber sonst sehen die das Bike genau wie es ist: nicht das schönste, aber geil .-)


----------



## XLS (19. Mai 2020)

Ich würde gerne den cane creek double barrel il coil einbauen. Welche Buchsen brauche ich da?


----------



## lhampe (19. Mai 2020)

Ich überlege auch gerade mir das Ripmo AF zuzulegen. Bei 176/81 sl habe ich auch das Problem zwischen den Größen zu liegen. Vergleiche ich es mit meinen Bikes wäre M besser. Allerdings ist da Sitzrohr so extrem kurz und gemäß der Tabelle bei Ibis wird es bei einer Bikeyoke 185 knapp (ca. 1cm Reserve). Oder ich lasse mich auf den new skool Trend looonger ein...


----------



## proceed (20. Mai 2020)

Also ich bin 1,78/84 und fahre L. Die 200er OneUp Stütze könnte auch noch tiefer in den Rahmen.


----------



## siversurfer (20. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mir mit 172 ein "M" bestellt und werde ihn mit einem 50er Vorbau fahren, denke du könntest gut ein "L" Fahren. Wenn du Dir unsicher bist kannst du das Bike bei Tri-Cycles in Wiesbaden testen, das ist der Distributor und die Jungs haben Testbikes da. Habe ich auch so gemacht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (20. Mai 2020)

auch M bei 1,72. Fühlt sich erstaunlich kompakt an. Bei 1,76 würde ich wohl auf L gehen.


----------



## f00f (20. Mai 2020)

Hoffe, das hält die Steinmühle vom Mahlen ab  (3M Scotchfil bzw. Slappertape).


----------



## Mahe5 (20. Mai 2020)

OH krass, das sieht ganz schön übel aus. 

Bei der carbon Variante gibt es doch auch so eine Gummilippe. Aber ich meine eine Etage tiefer... Könntest du noch ein zwei Bilder machen und berichten, wie es funktioniert? Ich hoffe, dass ich meins bald bekomme und würde dann direkt abkleben.


----------



## proceed (20. Mai 2020)

Ich hab die Gummilippe vom Carbonmodell nachgerüstet. Aber eben vor den unteren Hebel.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (20. Mai 2020)

kann mir jemand sagen wie


proceed schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gummilippe vom Carbonmodell nachgerüstet. Aber eben vor den unteren Hebel.


Schönes Bike hast Du da.
kannst Du mir sagen welche Innenlager du für die Next R Kurbel verwendet hast. Wie lang ist die Welle bei Dir von der Kurbel 134 mm oder 136 mm? Danke.


----------



## proceed (21. Mai 2020)

Das ist eine Next SL G4 136mm Welle und Race Face BSA68/73 Innenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (21. Mai 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Ich hab die Gummilippe vom Carbonmodell nachgerüstet. Aber eben vor den unteren Hebel.


Woher hast du die? Wird die geklebt oder?


----------



## proceed (21. Mai 2020)

Die gibts bei Gocycle. Ich hab sie mit doppelseitigem Klebeband geklebt. Mal sehen ob das hält.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (21. Mai 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Das ist eine Next SL G4 136mm Welle und Race Face BSA68/73 Innenlager.



Denkst Du das würde auch mit einer 134mm Welle passen?


----------



## f00f (21. Mai 2020)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> OH krass, das sieht ganz schön übel aus.
> 
> Bei der carbon Variante gibt es doch auch so eine Gummilippe. Aber ich meine eine Etage tiefer... Könntest du noch ein zwei Bilder machen und berichten, wie es funktioniert? Ich hoffe, dass ich meins bald bekomme und würde dann direkt abkleben.



Ich habe aus dem 3M Tape ein Stück nach Schablone ausgeschnitten, die Stelle am Rahmen gut gesäubert und dann ans Sattelrohr und auf den schwarzen Link geklebt. Habe zwar erst eine Ausfahrt damit hinter mir, aber denke, das wird halten. Das Tape ist ja sehr elastisch, klebt ziemlich gut und wird bei Belastung des Hinterbaus nur ein wenig gebogen. Das gleiche Tape verwende ich auch seit Jahren für die Kettenstrebe.

Am unteren Link habe ich bisher keine sichtbaren Spuren aber zur Sicherheit ein Stück Filter aus dem Aquariumzubehör reingestopft.


----------



## f00f (21. Mai 2020)

Mal was anderes außer Probleme 

Größe M bei 1,74 m, passt mir super, fährt sich wendig aber auch stabil genug, wenn's etwas schneller wird. Wollte es nach meinem Bird Aeris AM in M/L etwas kürzer. Größe L wäre bei meiner Körpergröße sicher auch gegangen, je nachdem was einem wichtig ist.





Bissl Blingbling muss auch sein


----------



## proceed (21. Mai 2020)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Denkst Du das würde auch mit einer 134mm Welle passen?


Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es 134er Wellen gibt, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die 2mm einen Unterschied machen. Soviel habe ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Ausgleichsteil auf der Nichtantriebsseite ausgeglichen.


----------



## odolmann (24. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auf meinen Ausfahrten in den letzten Tagen weiter diverse Einstellungen angepasst, mit dem Dämpfer komme ich nun gut zurecht bei 220psi und den Standard-Spacern (95kg fahrfertig). Mit der Diamond hadere ich aber noch ein wenig, die gibt den Federweg für mein Gefühl zu spät frei bzw. ist unsensibel bei kleinen Wurzeln. Habe aktuell 130psi, OTT 8, Rebound 8, HSC 3, LSC 2 eingestellt. Habt ihr Tipps?


odolmann schrieb:


> Um auszuschließen dass ich beim Kürzen der Kette etwas falsch gemacht habe mal eine Frage: wie lang habt ihr sie gelassen? Nach dem Kürzen bzw wie sie jetzt verbaut ist komme ich auf 57 Außen- und 58 Innenglieder zzgl. dem Kettenschloss.


Kann mal bitte jemand mit einem L oder XL Rahmen nachzählen? Ich habe alles nach Vorgabe SRAM eingestellt, aber beim Rückwärtstreten kommt es immer wieder vor dass die Kette einige Ritzel nach unten springt und sich dann verheddert. Liegt es an der Anzahl der Kettenglieder, der Spannung des Bowdenzug...?


----------



## jopf85 (25. Mai 2020)

Hi, habe auch fahrfertig 95kg.
Fahre 130 psi, OTT 9, Rebound 10, HSC 3 (0,5 Umdrehungen), LSC 1.

Bin damit ganz zufrieden, aber im Vergleich zu einer FOX 36 hat die Gabel schon ein ordentliches Losbrechmoment, vor allem wenn man sie nicht exakt axial belastet. Nach meinem Gefühl ist das bei mir für die fehlende Sensibilität bei kleinen Schlägen verantwortlich. Bin aber kein Fahrwerksexperte, Christian von fast forward suspension meinte, dass die Gabel evtl. etwas trocken ist und hat empfohlen mal einen Ölwechsel zu machen. Meine Gabel hat jetzt knapp 700km.


----------



## proceed (28. Mai 2020)

@odolmann Ich werde demnächst eine neue Kette (sobald das Kettenblatt kommt) draufmachen, Rahmengröße L, dann zähle ich die Kettenglieder


----------



## proceed (28. Mai 2020)

Gestern ging die Bestellung bei theTrail in Polen raus, bin schon auf den Unterrohrschutz gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hribi (28. Mai 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Also ich bin 1,78/84 und fahre L. Die 200er OneUp Stütze könnte auch noch tiefer in den Rahmen.


Hallo,

also du hast die OneUp V2 mit 210mm – richtig?

Wie weit lässt sich diese denn im Rahmen versenken? Beziehungsweise wenn sie max. versenkt ist wie weit steht diese dann noch heraus?

Danke!

Martin


----------



## proceed (28. Mai 2020)

Hi Martin,
ja ich habe die 210er OneUp V2.
Ich kann das heute Abend mal checken, wie weit sie noch rausschaut, wenn man sie ganz versenkt.
Zudem könnte man sie ja um 10 bzw 20mm traveln.


----------



## hribi (28. Mai 2020)

super Danke!


----------



## GhostKA (31. Mai 2020)

Unter der Woche endlich alle Teile bekommen, Aufbau und dann sehr gespannt auf den ersten Ausritt.  Fazit: Geiles Teil! Ohne vorherige Probefahrt, doppelte Freude, wenn sich das Bike genauso fährt, wie in den Test beschrieben und erhofft. Setup am Heck passt direkt. Kurze Frage hier zum Spacern des Topaz. Lagen bei euch die Spacer bei? Ich bin jetzt nur die Hausstrecken (Tables, 1,5 Meter Drop) mit 190 Psi im Dämpfer gefahren (85kg fahrfertig), ohne Durchschlag und noch 1cm Reserve auf der Kolbenstange. Die Diamond war nicht ganz auf dem Niveau des Hinterbaus, aber sehr ordentlich. Da muss ich noch etwas Zeit ins Setup stecken.
 Nach den Bildern hier, muss ich mich für den oberen Link wohl auch noch Gedanken machen. Zur Frage der Einstecktiefe, da in Größe XL die One Up V2 komplett einsteckbar ist und noch gut Luft ist, sollte das im L Rahmen auch passen. Durch das sehr kurze Sitzrohr muss man auch kein extremer Langbeiner sein um die 210mm zu nutzen ;-)


----------



## hülemüll (31. Mai 2020)

Miss mal den Hub... Der letzte Zentimeter auf der Kolbenstange des Topaz ist nicht Teil des Hubs. Also gut möglich, daß du den Federweg voll genutzt hast. Immerhin ohne spürbaren Durchschlag ? ist doch perfekt


----------



## lhampe (31. Mai 2020)

ist das Ripmo AF in Metal eigentlich Silber oder klar lackiert? Raw ist es nicht wnn ich mir die Bilder angucke.


----------



## GhostKA (31. Mai 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> ist das Ripmo AF in Metal eigentlich Silber oder klar lackiert? Raw ist es nicht wnn ich mir die Bilder angucke.


Silber lackiert...weiß glaube ich nur Ibis selbst wieso...RAW mit schwarzen decals hatte super zum Bike gepasst


----------



## proceed (4. Juni 2020)

@odolmann 
Die neue Kette hab ich noch immer nicht drauf, weil das Kettenblatt noch fehlt.
@Martin 
Die OneUp 210 steht noch ca. 3cm raus, aber besser als Foto:


----------



## proceed (4. Juni 2020)

Und dann kam der Unterrohrschutz von TheTrail aus Polen. Ich muss sagen, sehr geil verarbeitet und passgenau. Deutlich schöner als der, den ich an einem Reign mal hatte von Rockguardz aus England.
Aufgrund der Form muss der von TheTrail allerdings geklebt werden, ich hab ihn einfach mit Silikon angebracht, wie im Video bei denen.
Und 45€ mit Versand ist auch ok, finde ich.
Hier ein paar Fotos davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (4. Juni 2020)

Sieht super aus 
Danke für den Tip.
da freu ich schon auf meinen


----------



## Maddin M. (4. Juni 2020)

Mein Schutz von The Trail ist gestern auch angekommen - stilecht im Lolek & Bolek Karton. Habe ihn auch mit Silikon angeklebt und passt perfekt!


----------



## siversurfer (6. Juni 2020)

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus ? Kann man den roten Aufkleber entfernen ?


----------



## siversurfer (6. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt auch alle Teile und fange morgen mit dem Aufbau an. Habt Ihr wie im Handbuch beschrieben mit den Kabelbinder gearbeitet, damit die innenverlegten Züge nicht klappern ?

"The Ripmo AF uses our cable ports in this location. In order to keep the internal cables from rattling inside the down tube of the Ripmo AF, we recommend the following: As you are inserting the cables into the down tube, attach several zip ties leaving the tails long and orienting each tail in a different direction. This will keep the cable housing from making noise inside the down tube under rough riding conditions. "


Noch eine blöde Frage, gehört hier glaube auch nicht in den Thread, aber mit was habt Ihr den Rahmen abgeklebt und welche stellen ? Der Lack sieht mir nicht sehr robust aus.  Bei meiner alten Fanes brauchte ich nichts abkleben, die Pulverbeschichtung war einfach nur unzerstörbar.

Für Kettenschutz usw. nehme ich das Scotch 3M 2228.


----------



## proceed (6. Juni 2020)

siversurfer schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus ? Kann man den roten Aufkleber entfernen ?


Ja, der rote Schriftzug ist nur ein Aufkleber.

Ich habe am Rahmen nichts angeklebt, mache ich aber nie bei einem Bike.
Lediglich die beiden Hebel am Hinterbau habe ich zum einen mit dem Ripmo-Gummischutz und zum anderen mit 3M Klebeband geschützt.


----------



## XLS (6. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die benutzt:
*Lizard Skins Frame Kit Rahmen-Schutzfolien-Set Clear*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (7. Juni 2020)

siversurfer schrieb:


> Noch eine blöde Frage, gehört hier glaube auch nicht in den Thread, aber mit was habt Ihr den Rahmen abgeklebt und welche stellen ?


Schau mal, hier (easy-frame) gibt es auch fertig zugeschnittene Klebefolien für Dein bike.


----------



## odolmann (7. Juni 2020)

@siversurfer ich hab die Variante mit den Kabelbindern an Bremsleitung und Schaltbowdenzug probiert, bislang höre ich kein Klappern auch wenn der Zug zum Dropper ohne im Unterrohr verläuft. Als schnelle Lösung ist das wohl OK.

Hatte mir auch Gedanken um das Folieren des Rahmen gemacht - nach Abwägung fand ich es dann doch für das silberne Modell nicht so wichtig. Der Lack mag dünn erscheinen, aber optisch fallen Farbabplatzer kaum auf und das Alu ist dann doch unempfindlich.


----------



## Mahe5 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Freilauf man für die Ibis Laufräder benötigt? Also welcher ist bei den verschiedenen Varianten NX, slx und gx verbaut?

Danke!


----------



## GhostKA (10. Juni 2020)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Freilauf man für die Ibis Laufräder benötigt? Also welcher ist bei den verschiedenen Varianten NX, slx und gx verbaut?
> 
> Danke!


SLX Microspline, GX xd , NX weiß ich nicht


----------



## Mahe5 (10. Juni 2020)

GhostKA schrieb:


> SLX Microspline, GX xd , NX weiß ich nicht


Hi, 

Danke für deine Antwort. Die Bezeichnungen wusste ich, mir ging es eher speziell, ob jemand schon mal geschaut hat, welchen man genau braucht, um zb von NX (Shimano 10/11) Freilauf auf Shimano microspline zu kommen.


----------



## Wipeout267 (10. Juni 2020)

halt den Ibis microspline Freilauf, z.B. hier: https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...-Freilauf-inkl-Montage-Zubehoer-Boost-HR-Nabe


----------



## Samel (10. Juni 2020)

Hi, hab heute zum ersten Mal ein Testbike vom lokalen Bikeshop getestet und bin sehr begeistert von dem bike. Sehr potent im Downhill, aber bergauf auch noch sehr angenehm fahrbar  Es war heute ziemlich schlammig, aber der Assegai hat gute Arbeit geleistet. Werde mir den Rahmen auf jeden Fall in nächster Zeit holen??


----------



## Mr.A (10. Juni 2020)

wirst du nicht bereuen  ich liebe meins . Keine ausgemachte Schönheit , oder sagen wir eher ein etwas herber Charme, aber fährt sich verdammt spassig. Man will irgendwie dauernd Blödsinn damit machen


----------



## Samel (11. Juni 2020)

Bin über 2,5 Jahre mein giant reign 1.5 gefahren und war damit schon ziemlich zufrieden, aber 29 Zoll und der, meiner Meinung nach, noch bessere Hinterbau macht schon viel Unterschied. Am Testbike war auch eine Eagle AXS verbaut, aber von der war ich nicht wirklich begeistert. Ich bleib bei XT. Ein grades Oberohr würde bestimmt auch nicht schlecht aussehen, aber irgendwie hat das bike so einen größeren eigenen "Charakter"  War auch das erste mal, dass ich einen Coildämpfer richtig testen konnte. Passt meiner Meinung nach gut zum bike.


----------



## Mr.A (11. Juni 2020)

den coil bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber auch der Topaz geht richtig abgestimmt ( das hat bei mir gedauert ) sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samel (11. Juni 2020)

Werde wahrscheinlich eine Lyrik ultimate und einen superdeluxe coil ultimate einbauen, wenn alles klappt. Performance- und preismäßig wird es wohl keinen großen Unterschied geben, aber sieht mit dem grauen Rahmen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut aus


----------



## Frog (11. Juni 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> den coil bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber auch der Topaz geht richtig abgestimmt ( das hat bei mir gedauert ) sehr gut.


Bei welcher Einstellung bist du am Ende gelandet


----------



## tgs (11. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mit dem Ripmo AF in XL gestern die zweite, längere Probefahrt gemacht.
Meine bevorzugten Strecken sind naturbelassene Trails und nur ab und zu eine Flow-, Gravitystrecke oder Bikepark. Eigentlich ja nicht unbedingt das Einsatzgebiet des Ripmo. Deshalb war ich ziemlich gespannt.
Das bike hat ein DVO Fahrwerk (Diamond, Topaz), welches ich in der Basiseinstellung gefahren bin. Den Topaz fand ich sofort super, der hat gepasst. Bei der Gabel müsste ich mich etwas länger mit dem setup beschäftigen. Ansonsten war es schon erstaunlich, dass ich mich bereits auf den ersten Metern wohl auf dem Ripmo gefühlt habe.
Vor allem wollte ich herausfinden, wie ich mit dem Ripmo die Anstiege hoch komme und ob es auch auf engen, kurvigen Trails funktioniert. Bergauf bin ich ganz entspannt und in einer komfortablen Sitzposition gekurbelt. Selbst steile Rampen bin ich gut hoch gekommen. Das war schon klasse und auf den schmalen Trails konnte ich das Ripmo auch sehr gut manövrieren.
Ebenfalls positiv beeindruckt bin ich von den Maxxis Assegai Reifen. Ich finde, die rollen sehr gut und haben trotzdem ordentlich Grip. Das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Was mir aber besonders aufgefallen ist: Der Reifen hat eine sehr gute Selbstreinigung. D.h., das Profil setzt sich kaum zu. Bei nassen Bedingungen in unserer Gegend ein wirkliches Thema.
Einzig das Gewicht des Ripmo AF (wird wohl so knapp über 15 kg liegen?) hat mich etwas gestört/irritiert, weil es für mich dadurch nicht so handlich war. Aber, daran könnte man sich evtl. gewöhnen und mit leichteren, höherwertigen Komponenten, bekommt man es ja auch leichter.
Deshalb fange ich gleich mal damit an und bestelle mir das Ripmo V2 . Die Testfahrten haben mich jedenfalls begeistert.


----------



## _Hagen_ (11. Juni 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> .....
> Deshalb fange ich gleich mal damit an und bestelle mir das Ripmo V2 . Die Testfahrten haben mich jedenfalls begeistert.



Na dann viel Erfolg und langem Athem beim Warten - vielleicht ist ein 2021 Projekt für dich !
Momentan liest man in den US-Chats etwas von Oktober und schau mal auf
der IBIS B2B Seite wann Neubestellungen voraussichtlich ausgeliefert werden .....

.... oder du hast evtl. Glück ... 

Da in der 14. Woche nach meiner Bestellung immer noch kein halbwegs belastbarer Termin
genannt werden konnte bin - ich vom V2 auf das AF geschwenkt .

Entscheidung Anfang dieser Woche - hoffentlich klappt es morgen den Rahmen abzuholen,
ansonsten Montag - alles andere schlummert schon seit Wochen/Monaten in der Aservatenkammer.

War es leid immer wieder vertröstet zu werden - ohne ein Auslieferungsdatum zu bekommen.
Der Händler konnte wenig an der Situation ändern - aber die Kommunikaiton mit IBIS war wirklich
"_hanebüchen_", auch war ich mit den Aussagen von Tricicyle als Importeur nicht wirklich zufrieden.

OK, alles ein "Luxusproblem" .... aber das "haben-will" ist immer im Hinterkopf

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Mr.A (11. Juni 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> Bei welcher Einstellung bist du am Ende gelandet


 Bei 3 spacern in der positiv  und 0 in der negativ Kammer. Dann ca. 27 sag und piggidruck auf 175 Psi.


----------



## GhostKA (11. Juni 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Bei 3 spacern in der positiv  und 0 in der negativ Kammer. Dann ca. 27 sag und piggidruck auf 175 Psi.


Blöde Frage, hatte den Dämpfer noch nicht offen, sind die Spacer serienmäßig verbaut? Bei meinem Frameset waren zumindest keine zusätzlichen dabei


----------



## hülemüll (12. Juni 2020)

Drei oder vier Spacer insgesamt waren  bei mir im Frameset dabei....


----------



## Mr.A (13. Juni 2020)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, hatte den Dämpfer noch nicht offen, sind die Spacer serienmäßig verbaut? Bei meinem Frameset waren zumindest keine zusätzlichen dabei


Bei mir waren 3 Volume spacer drin. 2 in der negativ 1 in der positiv Kammer.


----------



## Trick Stuffson (14. Juni 2020)

Erste Ausfahrt  erledigt. Das Setup ist noch nicht 100% aber ich finde das Rad jetzt schon genial. Es liegt satt auf dem Trail und hat trotzdem richtig Pop. 

Den Topaz habe ich aufgepumt, den Rebound eingestellt und bin los. Der Ausgleichsbehälter enthielt nur 140 psi. Habe den gleich auf 200 aufgefüllt. 
Dachte mir, ich schaue mal, ob der wirklich so schnell durchschlägt, bevor ich mit Volumenspacern rumprobiere.
Bisher ist alles gut. Auch bei Drops und zu kurz gesprungenen Tables. Vielleicht hat Ibis den Tune mittlerweile geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (15. Juni 2020)

Wie schnell es Durchschläge gibt hängt vor allem vom eingestellten sag ab . Bei max. 25% musst an der spacer Anordnung vermutlich gar nicht ändern.


----------



## Exxun (15. Juni 2020)

Kann mir hier vllt jmd bei meiner Größenfindung helfen. Bin am WE ein Ripmo in L im Bikepark gefahren, und auch selbst hochgeradelt. War allgemein sehr angetan. Eigentlich sollte die Testfahrt bei meiner Entscheidung L oder XL helfen. Das Testrad hatte allerdings ein 70 mm Vorbau, was mir aber eigentlich zu lang für das Bike erscheint. Allerdings fand ich den Reach so recht angenehm. Habe etwas Sorge, dass die Sitzposition mit L und 50 mm Vorbau etwas eingeengt wird. Bin 184 cm mit 88 cm Schrittlänge, musste die Bike Yoke etwas ausgezogener fahren um eine gute Trittposition zu haben. Gefühl sagt : XL mit 40er Vorbau, aber habe etwas Angst vor dem Radstand in XL. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen dazu.


----------



## proceed (15. Juni 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Habe meinen Aufbau nun auch endlich abgeschlossen und hatte gestern die erste Ausfahrt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1039219
> 
> ...


Jetzt kam ich endlich dazu die neue Kette zu montieren.
Ich habe bei Rahmengrösse L und 32er Kettenblatt (rund) 55 Außen und 56 Innenglieder plus Kettenschloss.


----------



## proceed (15. Juni 2020)

Jetzt mit neuer Kette und erstmal endgültigem Aufbau:


----------



## Maddin M. (15. Juni 2020)

Habe gerade meine Diamond mal aufgemacht, um die Ölstände zu checken, die ja laut diversen englischsprachigen Foren desöfteren zu niedrig zu sein scheinen. Und voilá: Kam insgesamt nur ein Hauch an Öl aus der Gabel. Würde das auf jeden Fall jedem empfehlen, hier mal nachzuschauen!


----------



## proceed (15. Juni 2020)

Dann muss ich da auch mal reinschauen. Dürfte ja nicht so schwer sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (16. Juni 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Jetzt mit neuer Kette und erstmal endgültigem Aufbau:
> Anhang anzeigen 1065669Anhang anzeigen 1065671Anhang anzeigen 1065673


Wie ist denn bei dir der Abstand der Kettenführung zum unteren Link? Habe gestern eine e13 TrP+ montiert und es ist vllt noch 1/10mm Platz. Ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## proceed (16. Juni 2020)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei dir der Abstand der Kettenführung zum unteren Link? Habe gestern eine e13 TrP+ montiert und es ist vllt noch 1/10mm Platz. Ist das bei dir auch so?


Wie meinst du denn den Abstand? 
Meine Kettenführung kommt nicht in die Nähe vom unteren Link, aber das ist ja auch nur oben eine Führung und unten ein Bashguard.


----------



## proceed (16. Juni 2020)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei dir der Abstand der Kettenführung zum unteren Link? Habe gestern eine e13 TrP+ montiert und es ist vllt noch 1/10mm Platz. Ist das bei dir auch so?


Jetzt hab ich verstanden, was du meinst: 
Bei meiner Kefü sieht es so aus:
Gibt also genug Luft.


----------



## tgs (16. Juni 2020)

Exxun schrieb:


> Kann mir hier vllt jmd bei meiner Größenfindung helfen.


Es ist schwierig, Dir dabei wirklich seriös zu helfen.
Ich bin mit 188cm und 90cm Schrittlänge Gr. XL mit 40mm Vorbau gefahren und das war für mich perfekt.
Fahren könnte ich das Ripmo in Gr. L zwar auch, aber wohler fühle ich mich auf dem XL Rahmen.
Die Vorbaulänge machte bei mir viel aus. Also, Gr. L mit 70mm Vorbau, damit man irgendwie auf dem bike unterkommt, geht für mich gar nicht. Letztenendes kann ich Dir nur raten, die richtige Kombi für Dich zu testen, bevor Du kaufst.


----------



## Wipeout267 (16. Juni 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Bei meiner Kefü sieht es so aus:
> Gibt also genug Luft.


Ok, krass. Meine e13 liegt quasi an der Schraube des unteren Links an.
Habe es jetzt mit einer 77designz freesolo probiert, da habe ich genug Platz zum Link, aber das geht sich mit der Kettenlinie nicht aus. Offenbar hat mein RF Stahl KB eine engere Kettenlinie als deins. Hast du zusätzlich zu dem Iscg Adapter noch einen Tretlagerspacer montiert?


----------



## proceed (16. Juni 2020)

Wipeout267 schrieb:


> Ok, krass. Meine e13 liegt quasi an der Schraube des unteren Links an.
> Habe es jetzt mit einer 77designz freesolo probiert, da habe ich genug Platz zum Link, aber das geht sich mit der Kettenlinie nicht aus. Offenbar hat mein RF Stahl KB eine engere Kettenlinie als deins. Hast du zusätzlich zu dem Iscg Adapter noch einen Tretlagerspacer montiert?


Ich habe keinen Tretlagerspacer montiert und habe die Mozartt HXR Kettenführung.
Das Kettenblatt ist das normale Alu von Racface
Das Stahl hatte ich auch da, das hatte den gleichen Offset.


----------



## Wipeout267 (16. Juni 2020)

Okay, Danke! Evtl probiere ich es erstmal nur mit Bash, gerade keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## odolmann (16. Juni 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Jetzt kam ich endlich dazu die neue Kette zu montieren.
> Ich habe bei Rahmengrösse L und 32er Kettenblatt (rund) 55 Außen und 56 Innenglieder plus Kettenschloss.


Danke. Du hast zwar eine Rahmengröße kleiner als ich aber die Kettenstrebenlängen sind identisch. Vielleicht nehme ich noch 1 oder 2 Glieder raus denn heute auf dem Trail hörte es sich beim vielen und schnellen Hoch- und Runterschalten manchmal seltsam an. Also 100% ideal ist das noch nicht trotz Einstellung mit SRAM Lehre - auch wenn das Fahrrad mächtig Laune macht beim Heizen.


----------



## proceed (19. Juni 2020)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Habe gerade meine Diamond mal aufgemacht, um die Ölstände zu checken, die ja laut diversen englischsprachigen Foren desöfteren zu niedrig zu sein scheinen. Und voilá: Kam insgesamt nur ein Hauch an Öl aus der Gabel. Würde das auf jeden Fall jedem empfehlen, hier mal nachzuschauen!


Hast du die Gabel dazu denn nur unten aufgemacht oder auch oben? Oder komplett zerlegt?


----------



## Maddin M. (19. Juni 2020)

proceed schrieb:


> Hast du die Gabel dazu denn nur unten aufgemacht oder auch oben? Oder komplett zerlegt?


Habe nur unten aufgemacht, altes Öl rauslaufen lassen (sofern überhaupt welches rauskam ) und neues Öl mit ner Spritze eingefüllt. Rein interessehalber habe ich die Dämpfer-/Lufteinheit auch mal oben aufgeschraubt und rausgezogen. Muss man aber nicht machen. Beim ersten Parkplatztest war schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zu merken. Ist aber auch kein Wunder, wenn die Gabel furztrocken war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (22. Juni 2020)




----------



## Rick7 (22. Juni 2020)

Sieht voll olivgrün aus der rahmen, täuscht aber oder? Würde ihm jedoch gut stehn


----------



## XLS (22. Juni 2020)

Wie geht es mit dem DHX 2 ?


----------



## 2o83 (22. Juni 2020)

Ist der silberne Rahmen, bisschen viel Grün da in der Umgebung.
Ich hatte den Rahmen komplett nackig geordert, zuerst hat ich den "alten" DHX2 drin, der 2021 ist aber wirklich noch einmal eine Spur besser (und hoffentlich haltbarer)
In Verbindung mit dem Smashpot Coil Kit in der Gabel läuft der Ofen wirklich gut. Dafür nehm ich dad Gewicht gerne in Kauf.


----------



## XLS (23. Juni 2020)

Was war denn mit dem alten DHX?


----------



## 2o83 (23. Juni 2020)

XLS schrieb:


> Was war denn mit dem alten DHX?


Da habe ich zwei Defekte mit gehabt, allerdings in anderen Rahmen. Wurde alles auf Kulanz/Garantie repariert. Aber die Performance macht es wett.


----------



## claudio2013 (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanke, mir auch ein Ripmo AF zu zulegen.

An allem meinen Bikes fahre ich "Moto-Bremse", als rechts ist die Vorderradbremse, links die hintere.

Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, dass der linke Kabelausgang des Rahmens Läger ist (für zwei Leitungen), der rechte kürzer (für nur eine Leitung).  Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen? Oder noch besser, hat das schon jemand anderes entsprechend umgebaut? 

Schon mal danke, für Eure Hilfe!

Tante saluti,
claudio


----------



## odolmann (26. Juni 2020)

claudio2013 schrieb:


> ich trage mich mit dem Gedanke, mir auch ein Ripmo AF zu zulegen.
> 
> An allem meinen Bikes fahre ich "Moto-Bremse", als rechts ist die Vorderradbremse, links die hintere.


Gute Wahl, und lass dich nicht aufhalten. Ich habe auch die Bremse fürs VR rechts und HR links, das geht gut. Links in den Kabeleingang gehen Schaltzug und HR Bremse, rechts die Dropper. Die Hydraulikleitung liegt in einem Bogen vor dem Steuerrohr, Knicken kann da nix.







claudio2013 schrieb:


> Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus, dass der linke Kabelausgang des Rahmens Läger ist (für zwei Leitungen), der rechte kürzer (für nur eine Leitung).


Richtig. Der Eingang links ist größer als der auf der rechten Seite. Du kannst dir aber bei Ibis andere Cable Ports kaufen, theoretisch wäre auch denkbar den Eingang im Rahmen auf der rechten Seite zu vergrößern um einen doppelten Port einzubauen. Ob sich der Aufwand aber lohnt?!


----------



## basti.rlp (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute,

würde gerne meinen Cane Creek Inline Coil im Ripmo verbauen. Aktuell steckt der im Jeffsy CF. Was benötigeich denn an Zunehör um ihn im Ripmo zu verbauen?

Liebe Grüße, Sebastian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (27. Juni 2020)

was für ein Zufall !! Grad gestern hab ich den Cane Creek Inline Coil ins AF eingebaut....


----------



## basti.rlp (27. Juni 2020)

XLS schrieb:


> was für ein Zufall !! Grad gestern hab ich den Cane Creek Inline Coil ins AF eingebaut....



? oben 25 mm ist kein Problem. Aber die 15 mm unten macht Ibis ja mit einem Reducer Kit. CC selbst bietet die Buchsen nur in 15,74 an. Ignorieren wir die 0,74 mm oder gibts was aufm Markt


----------



## Mahe5 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade am Aufbau meines Ripmos und hab von einer Shimano 116 Kette, erst ein Glied raus und danach gedacht, es geht noch besser und nochmal eins rausgenommen... Dummerweise kann ich jetzt nicht mehr komplett einfedern auf dem größten Ritzel ?‍♂️ obwohl das nach einen Glied noch super easy ging...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo man kettennietstifte für die 12 Fach ketten bekommt oder wie man die Kette wieder verlängert?

Vielen Dank und noch ein schönes Wochenende!

Mahe


----------



## Mr.A (27. Juni 2020)

ich würde sagen Kettenschloß einbauen. Am besten Ersatzkette kaufen dann ist eines drin. Dann könntest du nat. auch die Ersatzkette auf die richtige Länge kürzen


----------



## Mahe5 (28. Juni 2020)

Habe nochmal geschaut, aber es gibt wohl tatsächlich nur die Möglichkeit mit quick link. Habe noch eine längere Kette da, dann kürze ich die und verlängere mit dem Stück plus neuem quick link die andere... Habe ich schon eine Ersatzkette ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo an Alle Ripmo AF Besitzer,

vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Welche Trinkflaschen Größe passt in das Ripmo AF in XL?

Auf der Ibis HP steht 22 oz (650 ml). 

Aber hier steht 26 oz (770 ml):



			https://themtblab.com/public_html/wp-content/themes/thesis_186/custom/images/2019/09/Ripmo-AF-Press-Release_Details_Final-1.jpg
		


Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei XL?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wipeout267 (1. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich kann dir nur


Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle Ripmo AF Besitzer,
> 
> vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Hi, ich kann dir nicht mit XL helfen aber in meinen L Rahmen passt z.B. die große Rapha Flasche mit 750ml und auch meine 750ml Rocky Mountain Flasche gerade so rein (Specialized Zee cage). Ich hoffe, das hilft...


----------



## h.jay (1. Juli 2020)

Hi,
ich bräuchte leider einen neuen Rahmen und irgendwie hat es mir das Ripmo angetan... 
Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wegen der Rahmengröße. Irgendwie fahren alle hier immer eine Nummer größer als ich es mir aussuchen würde.
Ich bin 183 groß und dachte mir das ein L Rahmen perfekt sein könnte. Leider ist es aktuell etwas schwierig mit Probefahrt und je nach Größe muss man sich auch noch den Händler aussuchen, da keiner alle Größen hat...

Meine Idee ist mir den NX Kit zu kaufen und dann bei Bedarf umzurüsten. Der Freilauf des Ibis LRS kann man ja auf XD umrüsten. Irgendwie sagt mir das NX Kit mehr zu als nur den Rahmen zukaufen.


----------



## tgs (1. Juli 2020)

@h.jay , ich weiß jetzt nicht, in welcher Gegend Du wohnst und wie weit Du für einen Testride fahren willst, aber veloprotz in Würzburg hat z.Zt. ein Ripmo AF in L zum Testen (zumindest vor kurzem noch).
Ich habe meine Testbikes bei Tri Cycles in Wiesbaden bekommen. Das war alles in allem eine super Sache.


----------



## p4dr1n0 (1. Juli 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Meine Idee ist mir den NX Kit zu kaufen und dann bei Bedarf umzurüsten. Der Freilauf des Ibis LRS kann man ja auf XD umrüsten. Irgendwie sagt mir das NX Kit mehr zu als nur den Rahmen zukaufen.



Ich bin 182 und habe nen L-Rahmen. Nach den ersten zwei Fahrten bin ich mit der Größe sehr zufrieden.

Habe mir auch ein NX-Kit bestellt und dann direkt umgerüstet. Der Freilaufwechsel war absolut problemlos und die XT schnurrt. Super Bike!


----------



## h.jay (1. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> @h.jay , ich weiß jetzt nicht, in welcher Gegend Du wohnst und wie weit Du für einen Testride fahren willst, aber veloprotz in Würzburg hat z.Zt. ein Ripmo AF in L zum Testen (zumindest vor kurzem noch).
> Ich habe meine Testbikes bei Tri Cycles in Wiesbaden bekommen. Das war alles in allem eine super Sache.



Wiesbaden ist fast um die Ecke. Dann sollte ich die mal noch anschreiben. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MaxBas (2. Juli 2020)

kann das AF auch als Trailbike mit Reserven funktionieren? Basis wäre ein Newman Carbon A30 LRS und eine Pike. dazu shimano xt 12fach. der DW link gilt ja als effizient. könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mit DHF / Dissector passen könnte. wie schätzt ihr das ein? Ein reines Enduro passt gerade nicht rein.


----------



## XLS (2. Juli 2020)

Laut MTB News:" *eine Aluminium-Version des beliebten Trailbikes Ripmo". *


----------



## hülemüll (2. Juli 2020)

Klar funktioniert das. Der DW-Link passt auf jeden Fall, die Geo auch. Der AF-Rahmen ist jetzt aber nicht unbedingt vergleichbar mit "Trailbikes". Es ist schon ein massives Bike... Die Kombi mit Carbon-Laufrädern mildert es immerhin


----------



## XLS (2. Juli 2020)

Ich finde der DW Link funktioniert super. Leicht aufgebaut könnte es dem entsprechen was du suchst...


----------



## MaxBas (2. Juli 2020)

danke für eure Einschätzung. kann es mir auch gut vorstellen. am ende sind es auch nur 650g im Vergleich zum V2 mit X2. werde mich mal auf m und l setzten. tendiere , auch bei meinem Einsatzgebiet , zu M bei 176cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (2. Juli 2020)

Ich habe ein L bei 176 und SL 84. Kleiner wollte ich es nicht haben!


----------



## XLS (2. Juli 2020)

....aber der Reach ist ja nur um 17mm mehr als beim M. Ist ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Chainzuck (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
bekomme die Tage auch mein Ripmo mit NX Build Kit geliefert. Eine Sache macht mir sorgen:
Wer von euch fährt das Ripmo mit den original Ibis Laufrädern? Hab jetzt erst gesehen, das die wirlich 35mm Innenweite haben! Mach mir da irgendwie Sorgen, dass die zu breit sind, bzw unnötig Breit. War bisher immer ein Verfechter von gemäßigt breiten Felgen so 25-30mm. Mache mir Sorgen, dass die 35mm Felgen viel zu empfindlich für Steinkontakt sind und auch die Flanken der Reifen zuweit rausstehen. Kann ich damit überhaupt "normale" Reifen fahren oder bin ich damit auf die WT Maxxis festgelegt? Hab auch an anderer Stelle schonmal was von plötzlichem Gripverlust mit so breiten Felgen, bei aggressiver Fahrweise gehört. Ähnlich dem "Boot Out" beim skifahren.
Was sind eure Erfahrungen?
Hier jemand Interesse an nem unbenutzen Satz IBIS S35 Alu?


----------



## h.jay (2. Juli 2020)

Ist denn bei dem Ripmo AF Frameset ein Tretlager und ein Steuersatz eingebaut?
Wenn nicht welche Maße braucht man denn?


----------



## tgs (2. Juli 2020)

@h.jay , haste mal auf die Ibis website geschaut?
Rahmensets werden OHNE Innenlager und Steuersatz geliefert!


----------



## tgs (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo @Chainzuck ,
ich empfehle Dir, erst einmal mit dem Ibis LRS zu fahren. 2.35" Reifen passen da gut drauf, wenn Du keine breiteren fahren willst. Die eigene Erfahrung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen!
Ausserdem bezweifle ich stark, dass der Gripverlust bei aggresiver Fahrweise, die breitere Felge per se als Ursache hat.


----------



## h.jay (3. Juli 2020)

tgs schrieb:


> @h.jay , haste mal auf die Ibis website geschaut?
> Rahmensets werden OHNE Innenlager und Steuersatz geliefert!


Ja, hatte auf der Ibis Seite geschaut. Konnte aber beides nicht finden. War wohl spät gestern...
Jetzt habe ich die Daten gefunden. Danke


----------



## XLS (3. Juli 2020)

......ich bin jetzt da, wo ich mit dem Ripmo hin wollte:  Top Enduro Bike


----------



## XLS (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (3. Juli 2020)

wie ist denn hier so die Tendenz? Eher der Luftdämpfer oder der Stahl? Was passt denn besser zum Ripmo?


----------



## GhostKA (4. Juli 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> wie ist denn hier so die Tendenz? Eher der Luftdämpfer oder der Stahl? Was passt denn besser zum Ripmo?


Ich fahre den Luftdämpfer und finde das Setup als absolut perfekt. Im harten Modus sehr effizient bergauf, mittlerer Modus alle moderaten Trails (Flowzeug, sowas wie Sölden halt) lässt sich super Puschen, offener Modus wenns richtig scheppert, da ist es ein Staubsauger


----------



## MaxBas (4. Juli 2020)

das klingt sehr nach einem Enduro, was es ja auch ist. Ich hätte dieses Mal gerne ein Bike, dass sich gut und effizient im offenen Modus fahren lässt. Möchte dieses Mal nichts mehr mit dem Hebel am Dämpfer zu tun haben


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Juli 2020)

Ich finde, das AF ist eher ein Trailbike - klar, mit Reserven.  
Der DW-Link Hinterbau ist so genial, dass ich den Topaz-Air IMMER offen fahre.
Das Bike geht sehr effektiv bergauf, da wippt gar nichts.


----------



## MaxBas (4. Juli 2020)

mit etwas Glück kann ich Donnerstag probefahrten. Dann bin ich schlauer.


----------



## GhostKA (4. Juli 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> das klingt sehr nach einem Enduro, was es ja auch ist. Ich hätte dieses Mal gerne ein Bike, dass sich gut und effizient im offenen Modus fahren lässt. Möchte dieses Mal nichts mehr mit dem Hebel am Dämpfer zu tun haben


Da hab ich es nicht ganz rübergebracht, selbst im offenen Modus wippt da eigentlich wenig, aber man merkt den Unterschied der Modi deutlich, das kannte ich von anderen Bikes nicht, da hatte ich im offenen Modus auf dem Trail immer das Gefühl, 90prozent der Trittkraft gehen im Dämpfer verloren. Ich mag generell aber ein eher straffes Heck und bergauf darf es für mich gerne ein Hardtail werden... Bin 2 Monate das neue Orbea Occam gefahren, das war noch etwas agiler im Vortrieb, aber bergab um Welten hinter den Ripmo, zumindest mit meinen Fahrkünsten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (4. Juli 2020)

MaxBas schrieb:


> mit etwas Glück kann ich Donnerstag probefahrten. Dann bin ich schlauer.


... und ich am Mittwoch. Freu mich schon.
Hoffe nur, dass mein Knie bis dahin wieder heile ist.


----------



## basti.rlp (6. Juli 2020)

Hey Ho,

kleine Frage an die Besitzer. Fahre eine e13 TRS r Kurbel in Carbon. Das entsprechende BSA Lager habe ich für meine Kurbel auf 73 mm eingebaut - laut Anleitung Non Drive Side keinen Spacer und auf der Drive Side einen 2,5er. Für mich passt die Seite der Kette perfekt allerdings ist es auf der Seite Non Drive ultra knapp, da passt vielleicht ein Blatt Papier dazwischen. Etwas Flex und die Kurbel schleift ... wenn ich die Geschichte umgekehrt einbaue also die Spacer von der Seite her tausche, ist es für mein Empfinden viel sinnvoller ... kann mir jemand was bezüglich der Freigängigkeit sagen? PS: habe es gestern glaube ich ohne Hinterrad getestet - ändert sich das noch wenn die Achse festzieht, was ja durchaus im mm Bereich möglich ist ...

Liebe Grüße, Sebastian.


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. Juli 2020)

Moin,  ich hatte auch ein wenig herum experimentiert - derzeit hab ich  jeweils 1 Spacer auf jeder Seite und noch die Platte für Kettenführung dran. Hängt aber auch stark von der Kurbel (Boost/NonBoost) und des Kettenblattes ab.

Ich habe eine XTR 12x Kurbel (mit dem angegebenen Q-Faktor) und ein absolut Blak oval (Boost) drauf 
und lt. IBIS Anleitung war es "semi-optimal" und musste es etwas versetzen (Spacern)

Auch war die Kurbel Achse m.M. ein bissel breit - hab aber bei der Bestellung nix gefunden, um da noch auswählen zu können  .... ?? 

_Früher waren die Sommer schöner , der Winter kälter und hatten weniger "Standards" am MTB -
da musste man wneiger aufpassen   _


----------



## basti.rlp (6. Juli 2020)

_Hagen_ schrieb:


> Moin,  ich hatte auch ein wenig herum experimentiert - derzeit hab ich  jeweils 1 Spacer auf jeder Seite und noch die Platte für Kettenführung dran. Hängt aber auch stark von der Kurbel (Boost/NonBoost) und des Kettenblattes ab.
> 
> Ich habe eine XTR 12x Kurbel (mit dem angegebenen Q-Faktor) und ein absolut Blak oval (Boost) drauf
> und lt. IBIS Anleitung war es "semi-optimal" und musste es etwas versetzen (Spacern)
> ...



Zumindest bei der e13 kann ich auf alle Standards (Boost/Non-Boost und noch etwas) von der Linie her an der Kurbel hinter oder vor dem Ketteblatt mit Spacern justieren. Da die Kurbel aber von einem Boost-Rad kommt sollte das - insofern das Innenlager korrekt montiert ist eigentlich passen. Wäre da nicht der sehr enge Raum auf der Non Drive Side ...


----------



## _Hagen_ (6. Juli 2020)

...dann würde ich doch die Kurbel zur "Non Drive Side" weiter "raus spacern"
und die Kettenlinie notfalls am Kettenblatt korrigieren.

Wenn alles passt und noch gut festgezogen werden kann - prima.


----------



## basti.rlp (7. Juli 2020)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich Alu wieder so begeistern kann.


----------



## luCYnger (7. Juli 2020)

bleischwer, aber bombproof


----------



## lhampe (8. Juli 2020)

Da ist meins. Ist schon ein Brocken mit 14,9 kg?
Hatte vorher ein Jeffsy von 2017. Versehentlich wurde der Stahl statt Luftdämpfer geliefert. Bergabperformance ist natürlich hervorragend. Fährt schön direkt. Bergauf eher nicht, gerade auf dem Niveau des Jeffsy, ob an den 0,5kg Mehrgewicht liegt?
Ist ein M bei 176cm Größe. Finde ich Ok da es noch schön verspielt ist und soll ja ein Trailbike sein und kein Enduro. Überlege ob ich gegen den Luftdämpfer bestehen soll obwohl ich den Stahldämpfer behalten könnte. Hat jemand den 1-1 Vergleich?


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Juli 2020)

Bezweifle, dass es an 0,5kg liegt. Ist keine bewegte Masse wie zum Beispiel ein Laufrad. Eventuell eher weil es mehr wippt. Hat der Jade X einen Lockout?


----------



## hülemüll (9. Juli 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1079149
> Da ist meins. Ist schon ein Brocken mit 14,9 kg?
> Hatte vorher ein Jeffsy von 2017. Versehentlich wurde der Stahl statt Luftdämpfer geliefert. Bergabperformance ist natürlich hervorragend. Fährt schön direkt. Bergauf eher nicht, gerade auf dem Niveau des Jeffsy, ob an den 0,5kg Mehrgewicht liegt?
> Ist ein M bei 176cm Größe. Finde ich Ok da es noch schön verspielt ist und soll ja ein Trailbike sein und kein Enduro. Überlege ob ich gegen den Luftdämpfer bestehen soll obwohl ich den Stahldämpfer behalten könnte. Hat jemand den 1-1 Vergleich?



Bergauf ist der DHR II nicht der geschmeidigste Hinterreifen. Den bin ich sonst auch gefahren, aber dann auf den Dissector gewechselt. Wesentlich angenehmer in den Anstiegen und immer noch ausreichend Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (9. Juli 2020)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Bergauf ist der DHR II nicht der geschmeidigste Hinterreifen. Den bin ich sonst auch gefahren, aber dann auf den Dissector gewechselt. Wesentlich angenehmer in den Anstiegen und immer noch ausreichend Grip.


Ich hatte einiges vom Dissector erwartete ... bisher hat er mir nur gezeigt wie schnell man Stollen abnutzen kann ... vom Gripniveau her gefällt er mir auch nicht wirklich ...


----------



## lhampe (9. Juli 2020)

Ich denke ein paar weitere Details helfen. Bis auf Rahmen und Gabel habe ich alles vom Jeffsy umgebaut. Der Antrieb ist zwar neu aber identisch übersetzt. Wobei mir einfällt das die neue Kurbel nur 170er Länge hat, wären 3% weniger Hebel im Vergleich zu 175?...
Gefühlt wippt der Hinterbau des Ripmo weniger als der des Jeffsy. Ich fahre eigentlich immer offen weil ich zu denen gehöre die oben vergessen den Dämpfer wieder auf zu machen...
Vielleicht alles nur ein verschobener Maßstab. Ich bin auf der ersten Tour alleine gefahren und es war auf recht weichem Boden nach Regen, es fehlte der Vergleich zu den üblichen Mitstreitern und bin in den letzten Wochen nur schwere Bikes gefahren.

Ich will auch nicht sagen das das Ripmo schlechter als das Jeffsy bergauf ist. Mich iteressiert ob jemand mal tatsächlich mal den 1zu1 Vergleich, Luft vs Stahldämpfer und 175mm vs 170er Kurbel gefahren ist.


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Juli 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> Ich denke ein paar weitere Details helfen. Bis auf Rahmen und Gabel habe ich alles vom Jeffsy umgebaut. Der Antrieb ist zwar neu aber identisch übersetzt. Wobei mir einfällt das die neue Kurbel nur 170er Länge hat, wären 3% weniger Hebel im Vergleich zu 175?...
> Gefühlt wippt der Hinterbau des Ripmo weniger als der des Jeffsy. Ich fahre eigentlich immer offen weil ich zu denen gehöre die oben vergessen den Dämpfer wieder auf zu machen...
> Vielleicht alles nur ein verschobener Maßstab. Ich bin auf der ersten Tour alleine gefahren und es war auf recht weichem Boden nach Regen, es fehlte der Vergleich zu den üblichen Mitstreitern und bin in den letzten Wochen nur schwere Bikes gefahren.
> 
> Ich will auch nicht sagen das das Ripmo schlechter als das Jeffsy bergauf ist. Mich iteressiert ob jemand mal tatsächlich mal den 1zu1 Vergleich, Luft vs Stahldämpfer und 175mm vs 170er Kurbel gefahren ist.



hatte/habe das Jeffsy 2019 CF Race (mit Stahl CC IL gefahren) und habe alles an das Ripmo gebaut ... das Ripmo ist schwerer und geht besser bergauf. Dafür merke ich den weicheren Alurahmen bergab, da war das Jeffsy wesentlich geradliniger ...


----------



## hülemüll (9. Juli 2020)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Ich hatte einiges vom Dissector erwartete ... bisher hat er mir nur gezeigt wie schnell man Stollen abnutzen kann ... vom Gripniveau her gefällt er mir auch nicht wirklich ...



Ja, das ist immer der Kompromiss... Zaubern kann kein Reifen. Gripmässig ist er natürlich nicht auf DHR II-Niveau. Er taugt aber deutlich besser für Touren und Anstiege, wenn das der limitierende Faktor bei der Hausrunde ist.


----------



## XLS (9. Juli 2020)

Bin von FOX X2  auf Cane Creek IL coil gewechselt. CC nur ca 70g schwerer. Vielleicht 10% schlechter bergauf!
Ich merke bei beiden Dämpfer beim uphill kaum Unterschiede zwischen offen und zu.


----------



## Wipeout267 (9. Juli 2020)

Der Unterschied beim Jade X ist in allen Stufen deutlich spürbar. In der gesperrten Position kommt der Dämpfer ein gutes Stück aus dem Federweg raus und bewegt sich auch mit Coil kein bisschen. Gut für Asphaltanstiege. Stand auch so im MTB News Test zu dem Dämpfer.

Offen wippt der Jade X schon leicht, d.h. es ist eine leichte Bewegung der Feder sichtbar, man merkt das aber kaum.

Insgesamt bin ich erstaunt wie schnell man die Zugstufe fahren kann. Liegt das am DW-Link Hinterbau und geht euch das auch so?


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Juli 2020)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt auf meinem Ripmo Af Large. Standard NX Kit nur die Guide T auf Guide RE upgraden lassen.
Erster Eindruck gut. Geometrie passt.
Nur vom Hinterbau war ich bergauf heute etwas enttäuscht. Vlt hatte ich auch zu wenig Luft drinn, war bergab extrem fluffig. Jedenfalls hat der Topaz offen doch ziemlich heftig gewippt. Da hab ich mir jetzt versprochen nach all den Lobpreisungen bezüglich Effizienz des DW Hinterbaus. Ist der Hinterbau auf nen speziellen SAG Wert designt, bei dem er wenig wippt??? 
Komme von einem Norco Range 29 und das war gefühlt ruhiger?!


----------



## Mr.A (14. Juli 2020)

also meiner wippt bei ca. 27-28% sag nur wenig. Fahre allerdings meistens mit lockout aktiviert bergauf. Auch offen wippt es bei dem sag für mein Gefühl sehr wenig.
Ich frage mich allerdings ob in meinem Topaz ( und auch der Diamond ) viel Öl / Fett drin ist. Die laufen trocken ohne die kleinsten Schmierfilmrückstände.


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Juli 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> also meiner wippt bei ca. 27-28% sag nur wenig. Fahre allerdings meistens mit lockout aktiviert bergauf. Auch offen wippt es bei dem sag für mein Gefühl sehr wenig.
> Ich frage mich allerdings ob in meinem Topaz ( und auch der Diamond ) viel Öl / Fett drin ist. Die laufen trocken ohne die kleinsten Schmierfilmrückstände.


Propiere morgen mal anderen SAG aus. 
Ansprechverhalten war bei mir heut super. Vorne und hinten leichter Schmierfilm zu sehen. Besonders der Topaz fühlt sich extrem geschmeidig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (15. Juli 2020)

Hier in den Mittelgebirgen fahre ich den Dämpfer bergauf nur offen, wenn dann schalte ich auf einer ebenen Waldautobahn um und da finde ich geschlossen wippt es mehr (SAG sind 23% bzw. 13mm). Ich werde aber vor dem Urlaub in den Alpen nochmal alles in Ruhe einstellen, gerade das Verhältnis von positiver und negativer Kammer macht da viel aus.



claudio2013 schrieb:


> An allem meinen Bikes fahre ich "Moto-Bremse", als rechts ist die Vorderradbremse, links die hintere.
> ...


Falls du noch am überlegen oder bereits aufbauen bist: ich habe eben im Handbuch den folgenden Hinweis gefunden wie ibis es empfiehlt:




Sagt mal welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr denn? Ich bin jetzt bei 1,8bar gelandet, ibis selber sagt man kann um die 1 bis 1,2bar auf den S35 Felgen fahren. Ich hatte bei der vorletzten Fahrt etwas Luftverlust (müsste wohl etwas Dichtmilch nachfüllen) und fande die 1,4 schon zu wenig, gefühlt "schmierte" der Reifen dann seitlich und auf ebenem Untergrund rollte es beschwerlich.


----------



## ciao (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo an die Ripmo AF Besitzer im Süden, 
fährt jemand im Raum Lindau/Allgäu/Vorarlberg ein Ripmo AF in Large, der mich mal eine Runde drehen lässt? Gerne auch eine gemeinsame Tour, würde mein Raw Madonna zur Probefahrt anbieten. Gerne PN. 

Schönen Tag wünsche ich.


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Sagt mal welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr denn? Ich bin jetzt bei 1,8bar gelandet, ibis selber sagt man kann um die 1 bis 1,2bar auf den S35 Felgen fahren. Ich hatte bei der vorletzten Fahrt etwas Luftverlust (müsste wohl etwas Dichtmilch nachfüllen) und fande die 1,4 schon zu wenig, gefühlt "schmierte" der Reifen dann seitlich und auf ebenem Untergrund rollte es beschwerlich.


Das hängt massiv vom Fahrergewicht, den Reifen (Karkasse und Volumen), dem Untergrund und dem Fahrstil ab. Da kann alles zw. 1 und 2 Bar richtig sein. 
Einfach mal von den Extremen her herantasten. (nur aufpassen, dass du dir die Felgen nicht verbeulst, beim unteren Extrem)


----------



## Chainzuck (22. Juli 2020)

ciao schrieb:


> Hallo an die Ripmo AF Besitzer im Süden,
> fährt jemand im Raum Lindau/Allgäu/Vorarlberg ein Ripmo AF in Large, der mich mal eine Runde drehen lässt? Gerne auch eine gemeinsame Tour, würde mein Raw Madonna zur Probefahrt anbieten. Gerne PN.
> 
> Schönen Tag wünsche ich.


Ich hätte ein Ripmo AF NX Build in L in Ravensburg. Prinzipiell gerne, konnte aber selbst erst einmal fahren aktuell, wegen Rückenproblemen :-(....


----------



## ciao (22. Juli 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein Ripmo AF NX Build in L in Ravensburg. Prinzipiell gerne, konnte aber selbst erst einmal fahren aktuell, wegen Rückenproblemen :-(....


Cool, danke dir. Ich melde mich bei dir.


----------



## keihin (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo an alle Ripmo-Besitzer und lieben Gruß aus dem sonnigen Wien!
Gestern mein Ripmo-AF fertiggestellt heute erste Ausfahrt. Möchte meine dzt. spärlichen Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.
Sitzhaltung: angenehm aufrecht, auch in der Ebene kein wesentlicher Druck auf den Lenker.
Uphill: bei gemäßigter Steigung (Forststrasse) Vorwärtsdrang im Vgl. zu meinem Trek Fuel EX geringer.
Bei steilem Uphill bzw. technischem Uphill deutlich angenehmere Sitzposition, guter Druck aufs Vorderrad, lockeres Pedalieren, zu den Schnellsten wird man aber nie zählen. Topaz arbeitet hervorragen, sprich kein Wippen ( auch bei meinen 90 kg, bin begeistert).
Downhill: Die Lyrik schluckt alles weg ( zumindest bei meiner Jungfernfahrt mit Flow- und Endurotrail)
Topaz benötigt noch eine Nachbesserung. Die Geometrie des Ripmo macht beim schnellen Downhill Spass,  alles bleibt ruhig. Bei technisches Downhills muss ich mich noch an die Größe gewöhnen, das geht wahrscheinlich besser als heute.
210er Oneup ist genial!
Insgesamt taugt mir mein Ripmo-AF ziemlich bis auf das tiefe Tretlager. Bin doch einige Male mit den Kurbeln aufgesessen. 
Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Tretlager bzw. den Kurbeln gemacht?
lg von einem glücklicher Ripmo-Reiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (4. August 2020)

Ripmo auf dem Fernar Trail in Sölden. 
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad... Einzig bei der Diamond bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob alles so passt. Fühlt sich manchmal so an, als ob die Buchsen schon Spiel hätten... 

Hat jemand eine gute Idee/ Lösung für eine Pumpe und Schlauch am Rahmen? An der Verschraubung für den Getränkehalter ist es aufgrund der Leitungen nicht sonderlich gut leider...


----------



## Jaw (5. August 2020)

keihin schrieb:


> Insgesamt taugt mir mein Ripmo-AF ziemlich bis auf das tiefe Tretlager. Bin doch einige Male mit den Kurbeln aufgesessen.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Tretlager bzw. den Kurbeln gemacht?
> lg von einem glücklicher Ripmo-Reiter!



Habe die gleiche Erfahrung und daher auf eine 170mm Kurbel gewechselt. Die erste Ausfahrt steht aber noch aus.


----------



## lhampe (5. August 2020)

keihin schrieb:


> Insgesamt taugt mir mein Ripmo-AF ziemlich bis auf das tiefe Tretlager. Bin doch einige Male mit den Kurbeln aufgesessen.
> Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Tretlager bzw. den Kurbeln gemacht?
> lg von einem glücklicher Ripmo-Reiter!


Hehe, hab schon beim Alutech Fanes von 2011 gelernt vorausschauend zu treten. Heutemacht mir das nichts mehr aus.


----------



## Chainzuck (6. August 2020)

Ich komme irgendwie noch nicht klar mit dem Hinterbau. Irgendwie wippt mein Topaz wie ein Schaukelstuhl im offenen Modus. Dabei heißt es über all der Hinterbau wäre so antriebsneutral.....
Nur wenn ich die Zugstufe ganz zu drehe kehrt etwas Ruhe ein. Auf der anderen Seite hab ich das Gefühl den Pedalrückschlag bergab zu spüren. Klar der Rahmen hat extrem viel anti squat, aber dann sollte er halt auch extrem antriebsneutral sein...
Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Komplett zu spacern muss ich ihn auch, damit er nicht durchschlägt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. August 2020)

keihin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1091559


Respekt für die Farbgestaltung. Und Respekt für die Gegend, in der du wohnst. Sieht ziemlich südländisch aus.


----------



## Mr.A (8. August 2020)

@Chainzuck 
klingt für mich, als ob mit deinem topaz was nicht stimmt. Finde den Hinterbau auch bei offenem Dämpfer schon recht antriebsneutral. Spacer hab ich 3 in der + kammer, damit nutze ich den FW ohne hart durchzuschlagen...


----------



## keihin (8. August 2020)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Respekt für die Farbgestaltung. Und Respekt für die Gegend, in der du wohnst. Sieht ziemlich südländisch aus.


Dank Klimawechsel wird‘s mediterraner in Wien.? 
Rot ist der Lyrik geschuldet! ✌️


----------



## basti.rlp (16. August 2020)

kennt jemand ein Knacken beim Ripmo AF, wurde in einigen Tests schon moniert. Muss sagen, dass ich das leider bestätigen kann - vor allem wenn es staubtrocken ist ...


----------



## nippelspanner (17. August 2020)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> kennt jemand ein Knacken beim Ripmo AF, wurde in einigen Tests schon moniert. Muss sagen, dass ich das leider bestätigen kann - vor allem wenn es staubtrocken ist ...


Das Problem hatte ich auch. Dachte zuerst, es wäre eines der Hinterbaulager.
Die Lösung war aber denkbar einfach: Steckachse demontieren, leicht das Gewinde und den Schaft fetten und wieder rein damit => Ruhe!  
Der Hinterbau verwindet sich scheinbar geringfügig und die Hinterradachse knackt dadurch, wenn sie trocken eingeschraubt wurde.


----------



## basti.rlp (17. August 2020)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch. Dachte zuerst, es wäre eines der Hinterbaulager.
> Die Lösung war aber denkbar einfach: Steckachse demontieren, leicht das Gewinde und den Schaft fetten und wieder rein damit => Ruhe!
> Der Hinterbau verwindet sich scheinbar geringfügig und die Hinterradachse knackt dadurch, wenn sie trocken eingeschraubt wurde.


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich versuchen - habe da eventuell zu wenig drauf. Dass der Hinterbau arbeitet war die größte Umstellung im Gegensatz zum vollcarbon Jeffsy. Das ging so gerade da fühlt sich das Ripmo an als würde es hinten selbst allem ausweichen. Nach ein paar Wochen und Fahrten im Bikepark muss ich jedoch sagen dass das ein Zugewinn ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio887 (21. August 2020)

-/-


----------



## h.jay (24. August 2020)

Seit Freitag habe ich auch ein Ripmo AF mit Deore Kit. Anstatt der Diamond ist nun die Onyx SC verbaut. Die ersten zwei Ausfahrten zum Einstellen und Testen haben schon stattgefunden. Was soll ich sagen ... das Bike macht Spaß  Bilder mache ich morgen auf der Tour.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch neue Pedale und habe die Idee etwas Farbe dranzuschrauben. Idealerweise in dem grün des DVO Fahrwerks. Hat da jemand schon etwas gefunden, das passt?
Online habe ich bis Sixpack und OneUp Alu gefunden die passen könnten. Hat jemand so ein Pedal oder andere an seinem Ripmo und kann mal ein Bild posten?


----------



## Skalli_at (25. August 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Seit Freitag habe ich auch ein Ripmo AF mit Deore Kit. Anstatt der Diamond ist nun die Onyx SC verbaut. Die ersten zwei Ausfahrten zum Einstellen und Testen haben schon stattgefunden. Was soll ich sagen ... das Bike macht Spaß  Bilder mache ich morgen auf der Tour.
> 
> Jetzt brauche ich nur noch neue Pedale und habe die Idee etwas Farbe dranzuschrauben. Idealerweise in dem grün des DVO Fahrwerks. Hat da jemand schon etwas gefunden, das passt?
> Online habe ich bis Sixpack und OneUp Alu gefunden die passen könnten. Hat jemand so ein Pedal oder andere an seinem Ripmo und kann mal ein Bild posten?



Spank Spoon passen sehr gut, finde ich.


----------



## odolmann (25. August 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche ich nur noch neue Pedale und habe die Idee etwas Farbe dranzuschrauben. Idealerweise in dem grün des DVO Fahrwerks. Hat da jemand schon etwas gefunden, das passt?
> Online habe ich bis Sixpack und OneUp Alu gefunden die passen könnten. Hat jemand so ein Pedal oder andere an seinem Ripmo und kann mal ein Bild posten?


Sixpack Pedale und Sattelklemme habe ich, würde sagen das ist 100% der Farbton


----------



## h.jay (25. August 2020)

Danke für die Hinweise und Bilder


----------



## Mr.A (25. August 2020)

one up Pedal passt auch gut gab auf mtbr mal ein Bild .


----------



## h.jay (28. August 2020)

so, hab mir jetzt mal die Crankbrothers Stamp7 und die Sixpack bestellt. Mal sehen welche besser passen. Da ich beide nicht kenne, werde ich einfach mal ausprobieren...

Mal noch ne andere Frage. hab vorhin mal die Luft vom Dämpfer komplett abgelassen. Wenn ich dann komplett einfedere berührt der oberere Umlenkhebel (ist das der dw-link?) das Sitzrohr. Ich habe es ähnlich wie auf dem zweiten Bild  im Post #138 abgeklebt. Der Dämpfer hat dann noch knapp nen cm Resthub. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## basti.rlp (28. August 2020)

Hmh. Das kann doch nicht sein. Demnach würde mit Luft bei voller Nutzung dein Rahmen anschlagen?


----------



## lhampe (28. August 2020)

miss bitte mal die Dämpferlänge wenn du den komplett komprimierst. Sollten ja 155mm sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (29. August 2020)

Ich korrigiere mal: sollten 55mm sein. Anschlagen tut da nichts bei mir...wäre ja auch nicht richtig


----------



## lhampe (29. August 2020)

doch, der Dämpfer ist immer die Federwegsbegrenzung. Daher haben alle Dämpfer auch irgendwelche Gummielemente verbaut um den Anschlag zu dämpfen. Daher darf der Dämpfer sich nicht weiter zusammendrücken lassen als auf 155mm (210-55).


----------



## basti.rlp (29. August 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> doch, der Dämpfer ist immer die Federwegsbegrenzung. Daher haben alle Dämpfer auch irgendwelche Gummielemente verbaut um den Anschlag zu dämpfen. Daher darf der Dämpfer sich nicht weiter zusammendrücken lassen als auf 155mm (210-55).



genau, aber das sollte er doch vor dem Auftreffen jeglicher Rahmenteile tun. Also muss die Begrenzung des Dämpfers (Nutzung voller Federweg oder Durchschlag) vor dem Berühren der Linkteile liegen.

aber du hast schon Recht, er muss es mal nachmessen. Kann durchaus sein dass der Dämpfer auch bei Restfederweg bereits die 155mm freigegeben hat und daher blockt.


----------



## h.jay (29. August 2020)

ich habs mal versucht zu fotografieren...
Das erste Bild zeigt den maximalen Einfederungsstand. Weiter als der Ring kann ich den Dämpfer nicht einfedern.
Beim zweiten Bild habe ich versucht, den Abstand zu fotografieren. Leider sieht man es nicht richtig.
Ist das normal?
Länge muss ich noch ausmessen? Die komplette Länge oder nur die Kolbenlänge?


----------



## Chainzuck (29. August 2020)

Sehe da keinen Berührungspunkt oder bin ich blind?
Hubbegrenzung am Dämpfer sieht auch normal aus.
Hätte ja sein können bei dir fehlt ein Spacer im Dämpfer zur begrenzung, aber das sieht vollkommen normal aus!


----------



## h.jay (29. August 2020)

Hab den Hub auch mal nachgemessen. Sollte alles passen. Sieht wohl nur so knapp aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (29. August 2020)

Skalli_at schrieb:


> Spank Spoon passen sehr gut, finde ich.
> Anhang anzeigen 1104870


Ah Schöckl? Welche Rahmengröße hast du da?


----------



## Skalli_at (30. August 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ah Schöckl? Welche Rahmengröße hast du da?


Richtig  ist ein XL


----------



## h.jay (30. August 2020)

So, hier auch noch ein Bild von meinem Neuen.  Es macht extrem viel Spass. Auch wenn ich mich noch an das Fahrwerk rantasten muss.


----------



## Riffer (2. September 2020)

keihin schrieb:


> Dank Klimawechsel wird‘s mediterraner in Wien.?
> Rot ist der Lyrik geschuldet! ✌



Ist ja Sommer bei uns, gell - nur heute hätte ich das aber nicht geglaubt in der Früh...

Nettes Rad! Rot ist zwar nicht mein Favorit, aber du hast das gut durchgezogen.


----------



## Chainzuck (6. September 2020)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch bezüglich Dämpfer Setup beim DVO Topaz.
Mittlerweile hab ich 4 Volume Spacer drinn und 210 PSI und schaffe es dennoch relativ leicht das Rad zum durchschlagen zu bekommen...Ibis empfiehlt bei meinem Gewicht (75kg/165 lbs) lächerliche 166 PSI.
Zudem hab ich das Gefühl der Topaz wippt in der Ebene echt viel.
Kann es einfach sein, dass mit dem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt? Das Rad fährt sich so weder sehr antriebsneutral noch ist es progressiv genug für harte Schläge. Druckstufe kaputt?


----------



## basti.rlp (6. September 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch bezüglich Dämpfer Setup beim DVO Topaz.
> Mittlerweile hab ich 4 Volume Spacer drinn und 210 PSI und schaffe es dennoch relativ leicht das Rad zum durchschlagen zu bekommen...Ibis empfiehlt bei meinem Gewicht (75kg/165 lbs) lächerliche 166 PSI.
> Zudem hab ich das Gefühl der Topaz wippt in der Ebene echt viel.
> Kann es einfach sein, dass mit dem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt? Das Rad fährt sich so weder sehr antriebsneutral noch ist es progressiv genug für harte Schläge. Druckstufe kaputt?


Sollten die Daten stimmen, passt etwas am Dämpfer nicht.


----------



## Mr.A (7. September 2020)

ja, sehe ich genauso. Ich wiege auch in deinem Bereich und habe ca.160-165 PSI drin. Keine Durchschläge ( bei 
 3 Spacer in der + Kammer )


----------



## GhostKA (7. September 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch bezüglich Dämpfer Setup beim DVO Topaz.
> Mittlerweile hab ich 4 Volume Spacer drinn und 210 PSI und schaffe es dennoch relativ leicht das Rad zum durchschlagen zu bekommen...Ibis empfiehlt bei meinem Gewicht (75kg/165 lbs) lächerliche 166 PSI.
> Zudem hab ich das Gefühl der Topaz wippt in der Ebene echt viel.
> Kann es einfach sein, dass mit dem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt? Das Rad fährt sich so weder sehr antriebsneutral noch ist es progressiv genug für harte Schläge. Druckstufe kaputt?


Hatte glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen (Pinkbike?!?), dass in der ersten Serie der Costum Tune für das Ripmo AF nicht gepasst hat. Ich fahre mit 85kg 180 Psi mit den serienverbauten Spacern und habe keine Durchschläge, Nutze den Federweg aber komplett aus.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (7. September 2020)

Liebe Ripmo AF Besitzer 
Ich möchte mir ein Trailbike aufbauen, fahre auch gerne mal ruppiges Gelände.
Da ich aus der Eifel komme und die guten Trails schon zwischen 500 - 700 hm liegen, muss das Bike auch relativ passabel bergauf gehen. Habe hier viel positives über den Hinterbau gelesen.
Zum vergleich bin ich ein Radon Swoop Probe gefahren, aufgrund der ähnlichen Geometrie-Werte. Ich fand aber den Lenkwinkel von 65° recht träge. Könnt ihr das beim Ripmo bestätigen? Ich fahre eigentlich ganz gerne agile und spritzige Bikes. Würde auch trotz 1,88 und SL 89 zu Größe L beim Ripmo greifen.


----------



## GhostKA (7. September 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Liebe Ripmo AF Besitzer
> Ich möchte mir ein Trailbike aufbauen, fahre auch gerne mal ruppiges Gelände.
> Da ich aus der Eifel komme und die guten Trails schon zwischen 500 - 700 hm liegen, muss das Bike auch relativ passabel bergauf gehen. Habe hier viel positives über den Hinterbau gelesen.
> Zum vergleich bin ich ein Radon Swoop Probe gefahren, aufgrund der ähnlichen Geometrie-Werte. Ich fand aber den Lenkwinkel von 65° recht träge. Könnt ihr das beim Ripmo bestätigen? Ich fahre eigentlich ganz gerne agile und spritzige Bikes. Würde auch trotz 1,88 und SL 89 zu Größe L beim Ripmo greifen.



Da wird dir nur eine Probefahrt weiterhelfen können, da Einschätzung von "träge, gut bergauf" etc sehr subjektiv sind.
Was ich dir sagen kann, dass ich den Hinterbaum wirklich Klasse finde. Bergauf stabil kein Wecksacken, gute Traktion. Bergab eine Wucht. Das Beste was ich bisher gefahren bin. Z.b. im Vergleich zum Giants Maestro der vom Prinzip her ähnlich ist ebenso schluckfreudig aber deutlich agiler in der Gesamtperfomance. Finde das Bike trotz 29 Zoll ausreichend wendig. Würde das Bike aber auf jeden Fall in XL nehmen! Aber auch hier ausprobieren, wenn auch gerade schwierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhast (7. September 2020)

Bin 1,88 mit SL 88 und fahre ein Ripmo V2 in XL. L wäre mir deutlich zu klein.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (9. September 2020)

Danke für eure Tipps. Wie macht es sich denn bemerkbar, wenn ich den größeren Rahmen nehme?


----------



## Rhast (9. September 2020)

Ich hab mehr Platz für die Knie. War mir auf dem Ripmo V1 in L mit 3cm Vorbau beim hüpfen zu eng. Weniger agil kommt mir v2 in xl mit v1 in L verglichen nicht vor. Probier aus was Dir passt. Ist immer ein wenig individuell.


----------



## Mr.A (9. September 2020)

ich denke auch das L bei 1,88 zu klein ist. Ich habe bei 1,72 das AF in M, und denke ich würde mit dem L auch klar kommen, dann halt mit 35er statt 45er Vorbau. Das rad wirkt auf mich nicht so gross wie es der reach Wert erwarten lässt.


----------



## Exxun (10. September 2020)

Bin mit 184 aber kurzen Beinen auch auf XL unterwegs. Denke mein idealer Reachwert wären 485cm. Aber mit 35er Vorbau passt.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (11. September 2020)

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit, einen Rahmen in XL mit Coil Dämpfer (zu einem fairen Preis und kurze Lieferzeit) zu bekommen. Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem DVO Air und dem Coil?


----------



## Exxun (11. September 2020)

Ist hier vllt schon mal jemand einen Ext Storia im Ripmo gefahren?


----------



## basti.rlp (12. September 2020)

Eventuell kann mir jemand weiterhelfen:

mich möchte meine Fox Transfer 150 tauschen, da sie mir zu kurz ist. Jetzt habe ich hier leihweise eine OneUp in 210. laut Ibis kann die Stütze maximal 25 cm versenkt werden. (Ohne Connector? Oder mit?). Leider erreiche ich diese 25 cm bei weitem nicht, egal welche Stütze. Der Connector kann es eigentlich nicht sein, denn nach unten ist Platz. Mir fehlen gute 3-4 cm.
Liebe Grüße, Sebastian Dietrich.

Rahmengröße L


----------



## hülemüll (20. September 2020)

Welche Dämpfer seid ihr im Ripmo schon im direkten Vergleich gefahren? Lohnt sich wohl der Schritt von Topaz Air zum Float X2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (20. September 2020)

bisher nur den Topaz. Würde auch mal gerne mal zum Vergleich einen Topaz ohne den IBIS Tune fahren, oder halt einen super deluxe oder dpx2


----------



## lhampe (20. September 2020)

Fahre gerade einen Super Deluxe aus einem Last Coal. Das Tune passt nicht. Hat vieeel zu viel Zugstufe. Selbst komplett offen noch zu langsam. 

Ich brauchte einen neuen Dämpfer weil der JadeX schon nach 5 Wochen undicht war und starke Laufspuren an der Kolbenstange hatte. Der ist zur Zeit beim Service auf Garantie. 

Es gibt in den englisch sprachigen Foren Berichte das der JadeX im Ripmo nicht hält. Indirekt hat mir das Cosmic bestätigt... Das ist sehr schade weil die Performance mit dem JadeX war einfach nur geil. Ein top Gefühl für den Boden und mächtig Popp.


----------



## Wipeout267 (21. September 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> Es gibt in den englisch sprachigen Foren Berichte das der JadeX im Ripmo nicht hält. Indirekt hat mir das Cosmic bestätigt...


Echt? Ist das dann immer das selbe Fehlerbild? Wäre gut zu wissen, auf was man achten muss. 

Bisher funktioniert meiner gut, sehe keinen Ölaustritt oder Laufspuren.


----------



## lhampe (21. September 2020)

So sah es bei meinem aus.









Ich habe es auch im DVO JadeX Thread gepostet. Hier der Link zu einem interessanten Post
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jade-x.905022/post-16818576


----------



## lhampe (21. September 2020)

By the way hat jemand den Fox  X2 Dämpfer in seinem Ripmo. Welchen Code hat der Dämpfer. Das hilft vielleicht meinen Rock shox  richtig zu tunen.


----------



## f00f (22. September 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> So sah es bei meinem aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1120713
> 
> ...



Gibt‘s was neues bei dir mit dem Dämpfer? Hoffe echt für dich, dass der reparierte besser hält!

Hier gibt‘s auch einen interessanten Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rockshox-super-deluxe-coil-ultimate-gebrochen.922431/#post-16889196

Ich deute das so, dass dort die Theorie aufgestellt wird, dass die Art der Anlenkung, wie sie unter anderem im Ripmo verwendet wird, Dämpfern nicht gerade gut tut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lhampe (22. September 2020)

ein interessanter Post. Fakt scheint zu sein das gerade Coildämpfer empfindlicher auf die 90° gedrehten Dämpferaugen reagieren. Bei Luftdämpfern ist die Kolbenstange halt erheblich dicker. 
Von der Theorie her halte ich die um 90° gedrehten Dämpferaugen sogar für besser weil es einen Freiheitsgrad mehr gibt und der Dämpfer eher nur auf Druck belastet wird. Winkelfehler und Versatz kann in jeweils einem Dämferauge ausgeglichen werden und führt eben nicht zu Biegung und Querkraft. Das andere Argument das das Yoke eine Verlängerung darstellt und daher vielleicht die Hebellänge vergrößert ist zu prüfen. Ich muss mir das nochmal aufzeichnen und durchdenken.


----------



## cosmos (23. September 2020)

Das scheint wohl wirklich nur die Coil-Dämpfer zu betreffen. Bin mal gespannt, was sich Ibis einfallen lässt. Kugelgelenk an der Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## f00f (23. September 2020)

lhampe schrieb:


> By the way hat jemand den Fox  X2 Dämpfer in seinem Ripmo. Welchen Code hat der Dämpfer. Das hilft vielleicht meinen Rock shox  richtig zu tunen.



Vom X2 direkt weiß ich es nicht, aber der Jade X hat einen light Rebound und light Compression Tune.


----------



## jopf85 (23. September 2020)

Welche Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen aus den Möglichkeiten DVO Onyx, Fox 36/38, Lyrik/Zeb, Mezzer Pro?
Will was anderes probieren als die Diamond, bin bei schnellen harten Schlägen nicht zufrieden, geht zu viel auf die Hände.

2. Frage : Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 170mm Gabel am Ripmo Af oder v2 bzgl. Geometrie und Fahreindruck?


----------



## Rhast (23. September 2020)

Ich hab ne Fox 36 mit Grip 2 Kartusche am V2 verbaut. Durch die getrennt einstellbare High und Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufe kann man das sehr gut dosieren wie man es für die Hände mag. Kann ich empfehlen wobei mir aber der direkte Vergleich zu den anderen Alternativen fehlt.


----------



## lhampe (23. September 2020)

Ich habe heute mal mit ein paar schlauen Kollegen über den Zusammenhang Hinterbau mit Yoke und Dämpferverschleiß bis zu Kolbenstangenbruch (siehe Thread weiter oben).
Es ist kein offensichtliches und triviales Problem. Bisher sind wir zu folgenden Schlüssen gekommen. 

Die gedrehten Dämpferaugen sind eher nicht die Ursache. Das Yoke Design erzwingt einfach diese Anordnung.
Wir sind uns relativ sicher das es mit Knickung zu tun hat. Das yoke verlängert den Dämpfer und die Verbindung Yoke/Dämpfer ist eine 'schwachstelle'. An dieser Verbindung kann es am ehesten zum ersten Ausknicken kommen weil sie 'relativ weich' ist oder sogar Spiel und/oder einen Offset hat. Wenn knicken erst einmal eingesetzt hat werden Biegemomente schnell größer. Der Kollege hat das in einer kinematic Simulation untersucht. Erstaunlich wie schnell kleine Änderungen das Ergebnis dramatisch ändern. Das ganze hat keinen Anspruch auf volle Richtigkeit weil mal eben in 15 minuten und mit vielen Annahmen gemacht. Es zeigt aber das es auf Kleinigkeiten an der Stelle ankommen kann.

Man kann schon sagen das Hinterbauten mit Yoke in Bezug auf Dämpferbelastung Nachteile haben. Dafür gibt es andere Vorteile. Es ist wie immer ein Kompromiss, man muss nur die Besonderheiten berücksichtigen.

Coil Dämpfer haben es daher wegen der deutlich dünneren Kolbenstangen schwerer als Luft Dämpfer
Der JadeX Dämpfer ist da wohl etwas empfindlicher und neigt zu Verschleiß an der inneren Führung. 

Was man als auf jeden Fall beachten sollte. Das das Dämpferauge mittig in der Linie der Lagerpunkte Yoke/Hinterbau und vorderes Dämpferauge liegt und kein Spiel hat. Hier sieht es so aus als wäre es nicht der Fall.



Die Lagerpunkte sollten sich trotzdem noch leicht drehen lassen. 
Spannend wird bei der Verschraubung Yoke/Dämpfer. Hier könnte es besser sein komplett steif zu sein, allerdings kommt es dann bei Verwindung des Rahmens zu größeren Biegemomenten im anderen Dämpferauge. Wie gesagt ist das ein recht komplexes Zusammenspiel und es ist nicht klar welches die dominierenden Effekte sind.

Interessant wäre zu wissen was Ibis bzw. Tricycles dazu sagt. @Stefan H


----------



## Frog (24. September 2020)

...jetzt reden wir hier vom AF. Wie sieht die Betrachtung für den V1/ V2 aus. V1 ist eh draußen (außer mit eine Dämper + progressiven Feder) und hat ja auch einen andern Anlenkwinkel --> ist vielleicht 
sogar besser !?! Siehe MRP Dämpfer.
Beim V2 spielt ggf die Steifigkeit des Carbon eine Rolle? --> geringer Flex im Rahmen??


----------



## hülemüll (24. September 2020)

jopf85 schrieb:


> 2. Frage : Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 170mm Gabel am Ripmo Af oder v2 bzgl. Geometrie und Fahreindruck?



Ich fahre seit Beginn eine 170er Fox 36 und habe nicht das Bedürfnis, eine 160er auszuprobieren. Das Rad ist trotz der längeren Gabel wendig und agil. 577mm Einbaulänge der 170er Fox36 vs. 572 der 160er DVO sind auch nur 5mm Unterschied. Passt sehr gut ohne den Charakter des Bikes zu verändern.


----------



## Wambolambo (24. September 2020)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an euch bezüglich Dämpfer Setup beim DVO Topaz.
> Mittlerweile hab ich 4 Volume Spacer drinn und 210 PSI und schaffe es dennoch relativ leicht das Rad zum durchschlagen zu bekommen...Ibis empfiehlt bei meinem Gewicht (75kg/165 lbs) lächerliche 166 PSI.
> Zudem hab ich das Gefühl der Topaz wippt in der Ebene echt viel.
> Kann es einfach sein, dass mit dem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt? Das Rad fährt sich so weder sehr antriebsneutral noch ist es progressiv genug für harte Schläge. Druckstufe kaputt?





GhostKA schrieb:


> Hatte glaube ich irgendwo mal gelesen (Pinkbike?!?), dass in der ersten Serie der Costum Tune für das Ripmo AF nicht gepasst hat. Ich fahre mit 85kg 180 Psi mit den serienverbauten Spacern und habe keine Durchschläge, Nutze den Federweg aber komplett aus.



Hallo, ich hab mir jetzt auch nen XL Rahmen mit Topaz bestellt. War im Ausverkauf 
Auf den Bilden hat der Rahmen noch das Gusset. Müsste also noch einer von den ersten Rahmen sein wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Jetzt habe ich Angst das der Dämper eventuell nen falschen Tune hat. Ich kenne mich generell nich allzu gut mit Dämpfern aus.
Deshalb die Frage: Kann man den Dämpfer auf Garantie einschicken und sich den richtigen Tune einstellen lassen? Oder muss man das dann selber Blechen? 
Dann wäre das doch kein so guter Deal gewesen mit dem Rahmen. 
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?


----------



## jopf85 (24. September 2020)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Beginn eine 170er Fox 36 und habe nicht das Bedürfnis, eine 160er auszuprobieren. Das Rad ist trotz der längeren Gabel wendig und agil. 577mm Einbaulänge der 170er Fox36 vs. 572 der 160er DVO sind auch nur 5mm Unterschied. Passt sehr gut ohne den Charakter des Bikes zu verändern.


Die neue Lyrik 170 hat 581mm Einbaulänge, was 9mm Unterschied wären, siehe : https://bikeco.com/170mm-fork-on-ibis-ripmo/

Laut Ibis ist es aber nur für das v2 erlaubt, beim AF sei der Rahmen nicht stabil genug. Ich vermute es geht vor allem um das kurze Steuerrohr. Hab ein XL mit 120mm Steuerrohr, das ginge vielleicht. JKW fährt auch längere Gabeln im AF, traue mich aber nicht wenn Scot davon eindeutig abrät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StanTheMan14 (25. September 2020)

Wie lässt sich das Ripmo denn auf Flowtrails und ebenerdigen Trails fahren? Kann man genügend Speed generieren oder ist es dort eher langsam und weniger spaßig unterwegs?


----------



## odolmann (25. September 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich das Ripmo denn auf Flowtrails und ebenerdigen Trails fahren? Kann man genügend Speed generieren oder ist es dort eher langsam und weniger spaßig unterwegs?


Musste mich erst an den Radstand (fahre ein XL) gewöhnen und sperre den Dämpfer für den Hinterbau - dann passt es für mich gut. Und nimmt man nach dem Flowtrail dann eine natürliche / steile Abfahrt ist man wieder dankbar für das Fahrwerk.


----------



## StanTheMan14 (25. September 2020)

Der Dämpfer hat drei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, soweit ich weiß? Der Mittlere ist die "Trail"-Einstellung, richtig?


----------



## keihin (25. September 2020)

StanTheMan14 schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich das Ripmo denn auf Flowtrails und ebenerdigen Trails fahren? Kann man genügend Speed generieren oder ist es dort eher langsam und weniger spaßig unterwegs?


Bin schon alle möglichen Trail. Ist dem Ripmo gefahren....,fährt auf langgezogenen, flowigen Trails wie auf Schienen. Je verblockter der Trail bzw. das Gelände wird umso mehr merke ich, im Vgl. zu meinen vorigen Bikes (z.B. Trek Slash), wie ruhig und stabil das Ripmo fährt, lediglich die Federelemente arbeiten...natürlich leidet die Wendigkeit in Spitzkehren oder verlockten engen Kurven unter der Größe des Bikes. Insgesamt bin ich äußerst zufrieden mit der Gelände- bzw. Trailperformance des Ripmo AF.


----------



## h.jay (12. Oktober 2020)

Eine Frage an die Leute die den Schutz von TheTrail haben. Wie habt ihr den befestigt? Mit doppelseitigem Klebeband oder mit Silikon? 
Hab die Sorge, dass ich das Ding nicht mehr abbekomme, wenn ich es mit Silikon festklebe.


----------



## h.jay (15. Oktober 2020)

So, mein erster Versuch mit doppelseitigem Klebeband war leider nicht erfolgreich. Es hat nur eine Ausfahrt gehalten 
Hab mir jetzt mal die "Outdoor" Powerstrips bestellt. Diese sollten besser mit evtl. Feuchtigkeit umgehen können. Mal sehen.


----------



## _Hagen_ (15. Oktober 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute die den Schutz von TheTrail haben. Wie habt ihr den befestigt? Mit doppelseitigem Klebeband oder mit Silikon?
> Hab die Sorge, dass ich das Ding nicht mehr abbekomme, wenn ich es mit Silikon festklebe.



Hy, mit Silikon, hält gut - mal anders nachgefragt: warum willst du den Schutz später abnehmen ?
... die Form ist für das RAF gemacht - Verwendung für ein anderes Rad .....dremeln, schleifen, anpassen... ?
Beim Verkauf ?  ...weshalb... kostet ja wirklich nicht die Welt ..

Und wie immer, die Bande in Santa Cruz, Carlifornia kann sicherlich gut Räder bauen, aber was sie
noch _nie nie nie nie_ konnten, ist "gute Lackierung" !

Bei den Neuen ist es etwas besser geworden, aber bei den Alten fällt der Lack fast schon beim Anschauen ab.
bzw. bekommt von stärkeren Wind schon Riefen&Kratzer.  
Gut etwas übertrieben, aber die Message: gut schützen und alles was drangeklebt ist immer dann lassen...
sonst gibt es "Sicht-Alu" oder Carbon 
_...oder es ist einem egal...._


----------



## _Hagen_ (15. Oktober 2020)

... und du solltest dem Löchlein am Tretlager beim Anbringen des Schutzes etwas Aufmerksamkeit 
widmen und nicht in irgendeiner Form zu kleben !

Bis du ein Fan vom "Hochdruckreiniger": da kann sich im Rahmen schon mal Wasser sammeln....


----------



## h.jay (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich will mir nur die Option offenlassen, dass ich das Teil auch wieder austauschen kann falls es notwendig ist.

Mit der Öffnung am Tretlager weiß ich auch noch nicht so recht wie ich das lösen kann. Wie hast du es denn sichergestellt, dass das Wasser ablaufen kann? Loch in den Schutz gebohrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wambolambo (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe den XL Rahmen und frage mich warum der Schutz nicht passen sollte? 
Gibt es noch alternativen?


----------



## _Hagen_ (16. Oktober 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Wie hast du es denn sichergestellt, dass das Wasser ablaufen kann?



....hab es nicht beachtet bzw. vergessen   -  hatte bei MTBR vor Kurzem einen Thread gelesen, wo jemand einen halben Teich im Rahmen hatte, nach vielen HD-Reiniger Behandlungen....

Das Thema wurde bis jetzt erfolgreich vergrängt, weil auch der Schutz jetzt dran ist..... und ich die Kiste 
seit Anfang Sommer noch nicht so _eingesaut_ wurde (Regen fehlte einfach) ..... evtl. ein Herbst/Winter Thema...

Vielmehr beschäftigt mich der Kettenstrebenschutz .... hab derzeit einen SantaCruz Streben-Schutz etwas zurecht geschnitzt und angeklebt - ist aber noch nicht "das Ding".  

Gibt es möglicherweie bessere Varianten, ohne eine Slappertape-Orgie anzuzetteln.... ?


----------



## Maddin M. (16. Oktober 2020)

Oh ja. Das Loch habe ich leider auch ganz vergessen reinzubohren. Ist jetzt nachträglich auch nicht mehr wirklich möglich, da der Schutz schön fest mit Silikon am Rahmen klebt. Ich hoffe mal, dass das ohne Hochdruckreinigerbehandlung und normalem Wasserstrahl kein Problem gibt.

Zum Kettenstrebenschutz: Ich habe mir den von Raaw dran gemacht. Musste am Ende Richtung Tretlager etwas rumschnibbeln, aber ansonsten passt der ganz gut.


----------



## h.jay (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte das Loch übergangsweise mit Slappertape abgeklebt (ausversehen) Als ich jetzt den Carbonschutz anbringen wollte und das Tape abgemacht habe, hat es auch etwas getropft. Das kam nur vom Regen, aber mein Bike stand im Urlaub draussen und wurde ordentlich nass...

Wie stabil ist denn der Schutz? evtl muss ich ihn ja auch nie austauschen.

Bzgl Kettenstrebenschutz. Reicht dir der originale nicht aus? Ich hab gelesen, dass der Kona Operator Schutz passen soll...


----------



## _Hagen_ (16. Oktober 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Wie stabil ist denn der Schutz? evtl muss ich ihn ja auch nie austauschen.
> 
> Bzgl Kettenstrebenschutz. Reicht dir der originale nicht aus? Ich hab gelesen, dass der Kona Operator Schutz passen soll...



Hy - das Ding hält "bei Steinschlag" schon was aus - hört sich immer etwas einschüchternd an, wenn ein gr. Brocken unten einschlägt - aber dafür isser ja da, und kann "vermacken".

Kettenschutz:  wenn's so richtig scheppert ist das kleine Gummidingens doch sehr "optimistisch" dimensioniert


Ist schon cool, dass das Rad immer noch leise ist, auch wenn's etwas rumpliger wird


----------



## h.jay (17. Oktober 2020)

klar, darf der Schutz vermacken. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie stabil es ist und falls es mal defekt ist, dass ich es dann auch wieder durch einen neuen austauschen kann.

Wegen Kettenstrebenschutz... da hatte ich mich vertan. Es ging um den FrameProtection vom Kona, der soll angeblich passen. Aber darum ging es ja nicht.
Ich hab mir bei TheTrail auch noch einen Kettenstrebenschutz mitbestellt. Das ist nur ein kleine Teil was quasi hinter das Kettenblatt an die Strebe kommt. Kann später mal ein Bild machen und hier einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holunder00 (20. Oktober 2020)

So, ich muss auch nochmal die Frage der Rahmengröße in den Raum werfen, da ich denke, dass jetzt seine Rad ein bisschen bewegen konnte über die Saison ;-)

Zu mir 185cm groß, 85er Schrittlänge. Aktuell fahre ich ein Nox edt 5.9 Team in L und ein Vitus Sentier mit Mulletaufbau in L.
Überwiegend fahre ich heimische Trails im Pfälzer Wald, dort gibt es alles, steil, schnell, verblockt, technisch, Spitzkehren etc etc.
Auch 1-2 fahre ich zB. in Davos. Gemäßigter Bikeparkeinsatz ist auch dabei.

Tendiere ja zu L... aber was ich hier so lese, sind viele auch auf XL unterwegs.

Über Eindrücke bin ich dankbar.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Exxun (20. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> So, ich muss auch nochmal die Frage der Rahmengröße in den Raum werfen, da ich denke, dass jetzt seine Rad ein bisschen bewegen konnte über die Saison ;-)
> 
> Zu mir 185cm groß, 85er Schrittlänge. Aktuell fahre ich ein Nox edt 5.9 Team in L und ein Vitus Sentier mit Mulletaufbau in L.
> Überwiegend fahre ich heimische Trails im Pfälzer Wald, dort gibt es alles, steil, schnell, verblockt, technisch, Spitzkehren etc etc.
> ...



Gleiche Höhe, aber kurze Beine. Im Bikepark, "richtige Endurotrails" (3 Länder Enduro) bin ich mit XL sehr zufrieden. Bei verblockten, langsamen Trails wäre L denk ich besser. Hängt also primär vom Einsatzgebiet würde ich sagen. Da ich momentan noch in den Alpen wohne und viel Bikeparks/Trails fahre passts, für meine alten Hometrails in NRW würde ich wohl L nehmen.


----------



## holunder00 (20. Oktober 2020)

Exxun schrieb:


> Gleiche Höhe, aber kurze Beine. Im Bikepark, "richtige Endurotrails" (3 Länder Enduro) bin ich mit XL sehr zufrieden. Bei verblockten, langsamen Trails wäre L denk ich besser. Hängt also primär vom Einsatzgebiet würde ich sagen. Da ich momentan noch in den Alpen wohne und viel Bikeparks/Trails fahre passts, für meine alten Hometrails in NRW würde ich wohl L nehmen.


Ich finde auch, dass ich für 185cm eher kurze Beine habe.
Würdest du es als sperrig bezeichnen im Verblocktem und gemäßigten Trails?


----------



## Exxun (20. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass ich für 185cm eher kurze Beine habe.
> Würdest du es als sperrig bezeichnen im Verblocktem und gemäßigten Trails?



Ich sag mal so : das Ding hat in XL einen längeren Radstand als mein Downhill Bike früher


----------



## Mr.A (20. Oktober 2020)

okay habe mit 1,72 eine ganz andere Körpergröße ( und fahre M ), aber selbst ich könnte mir vorstellen ein L zu fahren. Hat ja auch nur 475 reach. Bei 1,85 würde ich nicht über L nachdenken.


----------



## holunder00 (20. Oktober 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> okay habe mit 1,72 eine ganz andere Körpergröße ( und fahre M ), aber selbst ich könnte mir vorstellen ein L zu fahren. Hat ja auch nur 475 reach. Bei 1,85 würde ich nicht über L nachdenken.


Sondern auf XL zurückgreifen? Das Oberrohr hat in XL satte 655mm... Bewirkt das nicht eine recht gestreckte Haltung?


----------



## holunder00 (20. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Sondern auf XL zurückgreifen? Das Oberrohr hat in XL satte 655mm... Bewirkt das nicht eine recht gestreckte Haltung?


Ich hab grad nochmal die Geo-Tabelle studiert. Beim L Rahmen wird es mit der 150er Sattelstütze ziemlich knapp, bzw. ich komme mit der gar nicht auf meine Höhe. Ich fahre, je nach Bike, irgendwas zwischen 750mm und 760mm. Das ganze zieht beim XL Rahmen schon wesentlich stimmiger aus.


----------



## odolmann (20. Oktober 2020)

@holunder00  ich fahre mit 188cm und 88cm SL ein XL und finde die Sitzposition gar nicht gestreckt, da war mein altes 26" länger. Habe noch 1cm durch Tausch des originalen Vorbau gegen einen mit 32mm gewonnen und den Sattel eher leicht vor die Mitte geschoben. Tritt sich sehr entspannt bergauf und bergab hat man genug Platz zur Bewegung über dem Bike. Die 185er Bikeyoke habe ich etwa 2cm ausgeschoben, mit Vollauszug sitze ich in der idealen Höhe.


----------



## Mr.A (21. Oktober 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Sondern auf XL zurückgreifen? Das Oberrohr hat in XL satte 655mm... Bewirkt das nicht eine recht gestreckte Haltung?



ich wollte damit sagen das sich das Ripmo nicht so lang anfühlt wie die reach Werte suggerieren. Reach 495 hört sich doch vernünftig an für deine Größe finde ich. Ich hatte bei meinem M Rahmen auch bedenken weil 3cm mehr reach gegenüber dem Vorgänger, aber es passt sehr gut, bekomme gut Druck aufs VR, und es ist generell nicht anstrengend zu fahren, sondern verspielt ( für ein 29er mit rel. viel FW )


----------



## holunder00 (21. Oktober 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich wollte damit sagen das sich das Ripmo nicht so lang anfühlt wie die reach Werte suggerieren. Reach 495 hört sich doch vernünftig an für deine Größe finde ich. Ich hatte bei meinem M Rahmen auch bedenken weil 3cm mehr reach gegenüber dem Vorgänger, aber es passt sehr gut, bekomme gut Druck aufs VR, und es ist generell nicht anstrengend zu fahren, sondern verspielt ( für ein 29er mit rel. viel FW )


Den Reach von 495mm find ich eher sympathisch. Meine Bikes aktuell haben 460mm, dürften gerne etwas länger sein.
Mich verunsichert eher, wie gesagt, das effektiv lange Oberrohr und der Radstand mit 1260. Sind, auf dem Papier satte 55mm mehr als ich jetzt fahren. Kann natürlich in der Praxis gar nicht so extrem sein?!
Ich warte zur Zeit auf einen Probefahrttermin, ich hoffe ich werde L und XL testen können.

Mal was anderes. Was hat es denn mit den Lagerpunkten und Dreck am Hinterbau auf sich? Man sollte sich wohl zwingen einen Mudguard hinten montieren um unschöne Lackmacken an der Wippe zu vermeiden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahe5 (21. Oktober 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> @holunder00  ich fahre mit 188cm und 88cm SL ein XL und finde die Sitzposition gar nicht gestreckt, da war mein altes 26" länger. Habe noch 1cm durch Tausch des originalen Vorbau gegen einen mit 32mm gewonnen und den Sattel eher leicht vor die Mitte geschoben. Tritt sich sehr entspannt bergauf und bergab hat man genug Platz zur Bewegung über dem Bike. Die 185er Bikeyoke habe ich etwa 2cm ausgeschoben, mit Vollauszug sitze ich in der idealen Höhe.


Kann ich so bestätigen. Ich habe die gleichen Maße, fahre noch den mitgelieferten Vorbau. Hab aber allerdings den raceface aeffect bekommen.


----------



## scnc (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen
Bin seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Ripmo AF Rahmenset, aber in der Schweiz sind die bis Mai 21 nicht lieferbar und aus DE/AUT dürfen sie nicht liefern. Nun habe ich aber jemanden gefunden der seins verkauft und gehe dies morgen anschauen. Gibt's bekannte Problemstellen am Rahmen die man beim Gebrauchtkauf anschauen sollte?
Hoffe kann mich hier bald einreihen


----------



## chr_ist_ian (23. Oktober 2020)

scnc schrieb:


> Gibt's bekannte Problemstellen am Rahmen die man beim Gebrauchtkauf anschauen sollte?



Wirf einen Blick auf die Verbindung von Hinterbau und Rahmen. Dazwischen verirren sich ab und zu Steinchen und werden zermahlen, wenn kein Schutz montiert ist.


----------



## scnc (23. Oktober 2020)

chr_ist_ian schrieb:


> Wirf einen Blick auf die Verbindung von Hinterbau und Rahmen. Dazwischen verirren sich ab und zu Steinchen und werden zermahlen, wenn kein Schutz montiert ist.


Danke, werde dort sicher genauer hinschauen.


----------



## scnc (24. Oktober 2020)

So, da ist es. Zustand war tiptop, auch bei den beiden Links nur leichte Spuren.
Mal kurz die Gabel reingesteckt damit die Farbkombi zu sehen war. In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen erfolgt der Aufbau. Freu mich jetzt schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.

Gewicht für Rahmen in Grösse L inkl. Dämpfer und Achse ist 3.94 kg.


----------



## holunder00 (24. Oktober 2020)

scnc schrieb:


> So, da ist es. Zustand war tiptop, auch bei den beiden Links nur leichte Spuren.
> Mal kurz die Gabel reingesteckt damit die Farbkombi zu sehen war. In den nächsten 1-2 Wochen erfolgt der Aufbau. Freu mich jetzt schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.
> 
> Gewicht für Rahmen in Grösse L inkl. Dämpfer und Achse ist 3.94 kg.
> ...


Schick.
Welchen Eindruck macht denn die Lackqualität. Bin noch unentschlossen ob Silber oder Orange...


----------



## odolmann (24. Oktober 2020)

@scnc gut geschützt am Unterrohr und zusätzlich die Kettenstrebe, aber unten am Sitzrohr hat dein Rahmen die gleichen blanken Stellen von Schaltzug (rechts) und Bremsleitung (links) wie bei mir. Finde den Lack recht dünn was die Anfälligkeit für Scheuerschäden angeht. Die matte Optik und Haptik gefällt mir aber


----------



## scnc (24. Oktober 2020)

Nach so kurzer Zeit ist die Lackqualität natürlich nur schwer zu beurteilen, aber aufgrund der Spuren gibt es sicher unempfindlichere. Hab allerdings auch schon schlimmeres gesehen.

@odolmann Ja, der Schaltzug hat über dem Tretlager ganze Arbeit geleistet Habe zum Schutz eine Folie aufgeklebt und schaue wie ich den Zug besser verlegen kann. Links hat die Bremsleitung aber keine Scheuerstelle hinterlassen.


----------



## holunder00 (26. Oktober 2020)

scnc schrieb:


> Nach so kurzer Zeit ist die Lackqualität natürlich nur schwer zu beurteilen, aber aufgrund der Spuren gibt es sicher unempfindlichere. Hab allerdings auch schon schlimmeres gesehen.
> 
> @odolmann Ja, der Schaltzug hat über dem Tretlager ganze Arbeit geleistet Habe zum Schutz eine Folie aufgeklebt und schaue wie ich den Zug besser verlegen kann. Links hat die Bremsleitung aber keine Scheuerstelle hinterlassen.


Wie groß bist du? Hast dir ein L Rahmen geholt, hab ich gelesen...
Gerade zu Lackquali und dem DW Link würde mich interessieren ob der originale Schutz vom Carbon auch passt, sollte doch kein Problem sein oder?
Würde ich beim Aufbau dran denke, ist wohl ne kritische Stelle die echt zu unschönen Macken führt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holunder00 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich nun auch mal ein bisschen mit den Lagern im Hinterbau beschäftigt. Musste leider lesen, dass die IGUS Gleitlager verwenden. Lediglich die oberen Lager sind Kugellager. Habe mit IGUS Gleitlagern nur schlechte Erfahrungen in meinem Nox edt 5.9 gemacht. Halten echt nicht lange, die Wellen haben Laufspuren und somit immer wieder Spiel im Hinterbau, bzw. Buchsenspiel was mit neuen Gleitlagern nicht mehr in den Griff zu kriegen ist.
Wie sind denn eure (langzeit) Erfahrungen im Ripmo damit?


----------



## h.jay (1. November 2020)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. 
Wieviele Spacer fahrt ihr denn im Topaz? Bei meinem Topaz waren 2 in der Positiv- und einer in der Negativkammer verbaut. Hatte mit diesem Setup immer mal wieder Durchschläge auch bei wenig SAG (200 PSI bei ~75kg). Hat jemand mit Spacern schon mal im Topaz experimentiert?


----------



## Mr.A (2. November 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Bei 3 spacern in der positiv  und 0 in der negativ Kammer. Dann ca. 27 sag und piggidruck auf 175 Psi.


ich zitiere mich mal selbst > mit dem setup normalerweise keine Durchschläge


----------



## scnc (6. November 2020)

Zusammenbau abgeschlossen Leider war die Race Face Next Kurbel mit 134mm Achse zu schmal und streift an den Kettenstreben. Daher ging diese nun ans Cotic Solaris und die Turbine ist am Ripmo. Gewicht so wie auf dem Bild ist 14.65 kg.
Die Schaltzughülle über dem Tretlager ist nun mit einer selbstklebenden Zugführung von Jagwire gehalten. Damit dürfte sich das Problem mit dem Scheuern hoffentlich erledigt haben.
Das Innenlager muss noch ersetzt werden, das aktuell verbaute ist durch. Kann jemand ein haltbares BSA30 Lager empfehlen, die von Race Face halten kein halbes Jahr bei mir?


----------



## Frog (6. November 2020)

..ich habe bei meinem V1 ein HOPE Lager  drin..TOP!


----------



## odolmann (6. November 2020)

scnc schrieb:


> Die Schaltzughülle über dem Tretlager ist nun mit einer selbstklebenden Zugführung von Jagwire gehalten. Damit dürfte sich das Problem mit dem Scheuern hoffentlich erledigt haben.


Hast du davon vielleicht eine Nahaufnahme und einen Link zum Artikel? Auch wenn bei mir der Lack nach 6 Monaten schon durch ist würde ich den Bereich ausbessern und dann dauerhaft schützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (7. November 2020)

Heute war ich das erste mal mit dem Ripmo AF unterwegs und dachte teile hier meine initialen Erfahrungen.
War vor dem Kauf unsicher wegen dem Reach, war bisher eher mit kürzeren Rädern (Ripmo ersetzt das Hightower V1) unterwegs und generell zufrieden. Zudem habe ich bei einer Grösse von 1.81m eher lange Beine und kurzen Oberkörper. Dieser Unsicherheit war aber schnell verflogen, sitze angenehm und nicht zu gestreckt.
Bergauf fühlte sich das Ripmo nicht ganz so spritzig an im Vergleich mit dem Santa Cruz, aber ist mir jetzt auch nicht ganz so wichtig. Zudem war ich ganz froh über den Druckstufenhebel am DVO, denn ohne Zuschaltung wippte es doch merklich.
Beim Runterfahren merkt man gleich die Länge, das Ripmo AF liegt definitiv ruhig auf der Strecke. Beim Setup mit dem DVO muss aber noch rumgespielt werden, grosse Schläge werden zwar gut absorbiert, aber sonst wirkt es etwas träge. Zwei Dinge sind mir besonders positiv aufgefallen. Einerseits ist das Bike extrem leise, andererseits macht es mir das springen so viel einfacher. Mit dem Hightower war ich stets eher frontlastig in der Luft, mit dem Ripmo hats von Beginn weg super gepasst.



 



odolmann schrieb:


> Hast du davon vielleicht eine Nahaufnahme und einen Link zum Artikel? Auch wenn bei mir der Lack nach 6 Monaten schon durch ist würde ich den Bereich ausbessern und dann dauerhaft schützen


Diese hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/J...Wq3wunv01j-FmUL4_my1Y45ZEdJE797xoCJuUQAvD_BwE

Können ganz einfach aufgebogen werden, leider passt aber kein Kabelbinder durch, daher ist das Kabel sehr lose in der Führung. Funktion dürfte trotzdem gegeben sein.


----------



## h.jay (7. November 2020)

scnc schrieb:


> Beim Runterfahren merkt man gleich die Länge, das Ripmo AF liegt definitiv ruhig auf der Strecke. Beim Setup mit dem DVO muss aber noch rumgespielt werden, grosse Schläge werden zwar gut absorbiert, aber sonst wirkt es etwas träge. Zwei Dinge sind mir besonders positiv aufgefallen. Einerseits ist das Bike extrem leise, andererseits macht es mir das springen so viel einfacher



Das mit dem extrem leise und springen kann ich bestätigen. Auch die Länge bzw. Geometrie passt bei mir auch einfach perfekt. Bin vorher auch eher kürzer Bikes gefahren (hatte kurzfristig ein Cube Stereo 150). Das Ripmo macht einfach Spass.

Das mit DVO finde ich interessant. Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Der Dämpfer spricht sensibel an, bei Sprüngen nutze ich den Federweg aber wohl mehr als angedacht ;-)
Mittlerweile bin ich bei 200PSI und 4 Spacern in der Positivkammer und 1 Spacer in der Negativkammer. Dabei nutze ich bei knappen 11mm SAG (20%) 50mm Federweg. Werde noch den Spacer in der Negativkammer entfernen und etwas mit der Druck runtergehen. Mal sehen.
Die Onyx SC finde ich echt genial. Nichtsdestotrotz will ich mal die FOX 36 Grip2 ausprobieren. Mal sehen ob sie im Ripmo besser funktioniert.

und hier auch noch ein Bild vom Kettenstrebenschutz von TheTrai, aktuell ist er noch nicht befestigt, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich das wirklich will


----------



## scnc (8. November 2020)

h.jay schrieb:


> Das mit dem extrem leise und springen kann ich bestätigen. Auch die Länge bzw. Geometrie passt bei mir auch einfach perfekt. Bin vorher auch eher kürzer Bikes gefahren (hatte kurzfristig ein Cube Stereo 150). Das Ripmo macht einfach Spass.
> 
> Das mit DVO finde ich interessant. Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. Der Dämpfer spricht sensibel an, bei Sprüngen nutze ich den Federweg aber wohl mehr als angedacht ;-)
> Mittlerweile bin ich bei 200PSI und 4 Spacern in der Positivkammer und 1 Spacer in der Negativkammer. Dabei nutze ich bei knappen 11mm SAG (20%) 50mm Federweg. Werde noch den Spacer in der Negativkammer entfernen und etwas mit der Druck runtergehen. Mal sehen.
> ...



Vielleicht lags auch einfach daran dass die Temperatur mit 8° relativ tief war und somit das Dämpfungsöl etwas zähflüssiger. Musst dann auch den Rebound voll aufdrehen und hatte immer noch das Gefühl es ist zu langsam. Aber eben, war die erste Ausfahrt und mit etwas rumprobieren find ich sicher noch ein besseres Setup.


----------



## Exxun (30. November 2020)

Mal ein paar Tage das Ripmo mit EXT Dämpfer über Freiburger Trails gejagt. Sehr empfehlenswert, wenn einem der Topaz normalerweise zu wenig Druckstufe hat. Besonders der Grip in zerbombten Anliegern und landen auf Wurzeln ist deutlich verbessert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch drüber schlafen ob es mir das Gewicht und Geld wert ist


----------



## holunder00 (30. November 2020)

Exxun schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Tage das Ripmo mit EXT Dämpfer über Freiburger Trails gejagt. Sehr empfehlenswert, wenn einem der Topaz normalerweise zu wenig Druckstufe hat. Besonders der Grip in zerbombten Anliegern und landen auf Wurzeln ist deutlich verbessert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch drüber schlafen ob es mir das Gewicht und Geld wert ist


In XL getestet? Hatte letztens ein XL mit GX und Topaz unterm Hintern und muss sagen, dass mich die knappen 16kg wirklich abschrecken.


----------



## Exxun (30. November 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> In XL getestet? Hatte letztens ein XL mit GX und Topaz unterm Hintern und muss sagen, dass mich die knappen 16kg wirklich abschrecken.


Ja ist meins in XL nur der Dämpfer ist halt ein Testdämpfer gewesen, aber angepasst aufs Rad/Fahrer. Wirklich anders beim hochfahren war es jetzt nicht, besonders mit dem effektiven Lockout vom Storia.


----------



## Mr.A (30. November 2020)

Hat der Storia eine Freigabe für das Ripmo? Bei den DVO Jade gab es ja wohl recht viele defekte durch die Dämpferanlenkung.


----------



## Exxun (1. Dezember 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Hat der Storia eine Freigabe für das Ripmo? Bei den DVO Jade gab es ja wohl recht viele defekte durch die Dämpferanlenkung.


Das weiss ich nicht.


----------



## noonoo (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Liebe Ripmo Fans !  

Frage in die Runde: 
Hat von Euch jemand Probleme mit den Upper Link Bolts ? 

Ich fahre mein Ripmo jetzt ca. 800 km und habe schon drei davon verloren. Nach den ersten beiden verloren gegangenen Bolzen habe ich gemerkt, dass kein Loctite auf den Gewinden war ... Hinterbau zerlegt, alles neu gefettet, überall blaues Loctite drauf und alles mit Drehmomentschlüssel nach Herstellerangaben angezogen (was für ein Krampf bei der Wippenkonstruktion !). Jetzt ist bei meiner letzten 100km Kontrolle aufgefallen, dass schon wieder einer futsch ist ... kennt das Problem jemand ? Irgendwelche Tips oder Vorschläge ?


----------



## holunder00 (1. Dezember 2020)

Exxun schrieb:


> Ja ist meins in XL nur der Dämpfer ist halt ein Testdämpfer gewesen, aber angepasst aufs Rad/Fahrer. Wirklich anders beim hochfahren war es jetzt nicht, besonders mit dem effektiven Lockout vom Storia.


Was wiegt es denn so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopf85 (2. Dezember 2020)

noonoo schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Ripmo Fans !
> 
> Frage in die Runde:
> Hat von Euch jemand Probleme mit den Upper Link Bolts ?
> ...


Hab auch schon einen verloren. Hab nochmal alle mit Loctite eingeklebt und bisher hält es.


----------



## Exxun (2. Dezember 2020)

holunder00 schrieb:


> Was wiegt es denn so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist?


380g mehr laut Küchenwaage


----------



## reinsch1310 (2. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich biete meinen Ripmo AF Rahmen oder Rahmenset in silber, Größe M zum Verkauf an.
Bei Interesse PM oder über Bikemarkt.

Sorry für die Werbung und viele Grüße


----------



## scnc (7. Dezember 2020)

Ist der Platz für eine Kettenführung bei euch eigentlich auch so extrem knapp? Muss die Führung nach aussen spacern damit die nicht am unteren Link ansteht, dann passts mit der Kette aber nicht. Anstelle der Shimano probier ich mal die one up vom anderen Bike, die baute evtl etwas schmäler.


----------



## h.jay (7. Dezember 2020)

Hi,
mal ne Frage zu dem LRS beim Deore Kit... Kann man dort die Lager selber wechseln?
Bei meinem HR läuft das Lager auf der Bremsseite rau und ist wohl hinüber.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (27. Dezember 2020)

Hi Leute, kann mir jemand einen Steuersatz für mein Ripmo AF empfehlen? Am besten gut und günstig, ich brauche keinen Chris King oder ähnliches.
Gruß


----------



## Mr.A (27. Dezember 2020)

cane creek 40, hope , beide gut beide ähnlicher Preisbereich


----------



## chr_ist_ian (27. Dezember 2020)

Im Ripley habe ich einen Steuersatz von Hope und die lassen die Schrägkugellager bei Enduro Bearings fertigen. Nach einer Saison läuft der noch sehr gut. Mit den Cane Creek 40 habe ich ebenfalls gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (27. Dezember 2020)

Ok, danke schon mal. Mit dem CC40 war ich bisher auch immer zufrieden. Einbaumaß ist dann semi integriert 44 oben und 56 unten richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chr_ist_ian (27. Dezember 2020)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Einbaumaß ist dann semi integriert 44 oben und 56 unten richtig?


Das ist korrekt: ZS44 / ZS56


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (27. Dezember 2020)

Gut, und wenn mir jetzt noch jemand eine Empfehlung für die Federhärte geben könnte, wäre ich erst mal zufrieden XL Rahmen, nackig 95Kg. Ich dachte so an eine 600er Feder im Jade X.


----------



## Mr.A (2. Januar 2021)

So mal meines. Nach inzwischen fast einem Jahr immer noch sehr zufrieden...
Inzwischen runtergehungert auf 14.4 Kg


----------



## h.jay (3. Januar 2021)

Dann poste ich auch Mal Schneebilder 😀


----------



## nippelspanner (4. Januar 2021)

Dann will ich auch mein dreckiges Ripmo herzeigen:





2020er XL-Rahmen/SLX Build Kit mit folgenden "kleinen" Änderungen:

Level Nine Lenker mit 35 mm Rise, 40 mm RF-Turbine Vorbau, Ergon Griffe, XT-Shifter, Chromag Trailmaster Sattel, 77 Design Tacco, Contec Scheiben, Hope Naben mit 738er Ibis Felgen und DHF/DHR in 27,5 x 2,6 - also quasi "Semi-Plus".


----------



## Mr.A (4. Januar 2021)

Interessant   kommst du mit der Tretlagerhöhe klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (4. Januar 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Interessant   kommst du mit der Tretlagerhöhe klar?


Rein rechnerisch kommt man mit dem Tretlager ca. 15 mm tiefer. Bei technischen Uphills muss man also etwas aufpassen, wo man pedaliert. Bis jetzt aber kein Problem. Bergab auf dem Trail ist's dafür dann der Hammer. 

Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich mit 29“ nie so richtig warm geworden bin. War mir in vielen Situationen einfach zu sperrig. Vermutlich aber eine rein persönliche Kopfsache. Wie so oft liegt's wahrscheinlich eher am Fahrer...


----------



## Mr.A (4. Januar 2021)

zumal du bei einem XL Rahmen ja eher zu den größeren gehörst.
Gut zu wissen das es eine funktionierende Alternative wäre. Bin aber zufrieden mit 29"


----------



## Exxun (5. Januar 2021)

Nochmal 15mm tiefer, da darfst aber nicht mehr im Wurzelfeld landen 😅


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (26. Januar 2021)

Hab mir kürzlich auch mal so ein Ripmo AF zugelegt, gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## h.jay (28. Januar 2021)

Ich bin auch immer noch begeistert. 😀


----------



## h.jay (7. Februar 2021)

Hi,
da mein Dämpfer zur Reparatur muss, bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Da ich mit dem Topaz zufrieden bin muss es jetzt nicht ein teurer Fox X2 sein sondern eher etwas günstigeres.
Bei meiner ersten Suche bin ich auf folgende günstige Kandidaten gestoßen:

Suntour TriAir
Rockshox Deluxe (wäre dann wirklich nur eine Notlösung)
Alternativ auch ein Coil um das mal zu testen, auch wenn das dann über mein eigentliches Budget geht. Da bin ich allerdings komplett überfragt.

Wer hat denn einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobiert und kann hierzu Erfahrungen posten? Gerne auch Alternativen. Preis ~300€


----------



## Rick7 (7. Februar 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> da mein Dämpfer zur Reparatur muss, bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Da ich mit dem Topaz zufrieden bin muss es jetzt nicht ein teurer Fox X2 sein sondern eher etwas günstigeres.
> Bei meiner ersten Suche bin ich auf folgende günstige Kandidaten gestoßen:
> 
> ...


Schau mal in dem TriAir thread. Mein Eindruck war, dass man bei dem Dämpfer schon Bock auf basteln haben muss. 
Wirklich sorglos scheint der nicht zu sein.


----------



## h.jay (7. Februar 2021)

ja, das mit dem Triair hab ich gelesen. Hält mich noch davon ab, ansonsten hätte ich bei einem Preis von ~250€ schon längst zugeschlagen.

Dann muss ich doch mal mehr über die Coil Dämpfer lesen...


----------



## BikerMike84 (8. Februar 2021)

Servus zusammen,

ist hier jemand der mit 1,80m nen XL fährt?

Bin 1,80m SL 86cm, mich würde interessieren ob man auf dem XL evtl zu gestreckt sitzt bzw es zu sperrig ist.

Nutzung primär sprunglastige Hometrails und Bikepark.

Zum Vergleich, habe ein Transition Smuggler 2018 in L (Reach 475, Oberrohr 625) und ein Santa Cruz Chameleon 2020 in L (Reach 460, Oberrohr 648) jeweils mit 40er Vorbau.

Fahre gerne Räder mit langem Reach, vom Sitzrohr würde das XL passen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Februar 2021)

Das ist natürlich immer individuell, aber bei 180cm und sprunglastigem Einsatz würde ich zu keinem XL mit 495mm Reach greifen, sondern zum L oder gar zum M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Februar 2021)

Wieso, muss ein Rad zum springen klein sein.
Ein größeres Rad liegt viel stabiler in der Luft.
Ich würde bei meinen 170 ein m nehmen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Februar 2021)

Ja, Geschmackssache. 
Stabiler in der Luft vs. sperriger in der Luft -- je nachdem, was einem lieber ist.


----------



## BikerMike84 (18. Februar 2021)

Servus,

das XL Frameset ist mittlerweile eh weg, daher würde ich wenn ein L nehmen. Fahre aktuell ein Smuggler in L mit 475 Reach was perfekt passt und von den anderen Längen in etwa denen des Ripmo entspricht.

Wenn also jemand seinen L Rahmen mal loswerden möchte, kann er mir gerne ne PN schreiben.


----------



## Chainzuck (22. Februar 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne Frage zu dem LRS beim Deore Kit... Kann man dort die Lager selber wechseln?
> Bei meinem HR läuft das Lager auf der Bremsseite rau und ist wohl hinüber.


Hallo,
hast du die Lager mittlerweile gewechselt? Austauschbar sind sie ja. Sind ja nur gelabelte Novatec Naben. Müssen halt ausgezogen und eingedrückt werden. 
Bei meinem Ripmo mit 700km drauf spürt man auch schon deutlich den rauhen Lauf vorne und
hinten.


----------



## odolmann (22. Februar 2021)

Tritt das mit dem Lager der Laufräder nur beim Deore Kit auf oder ist das auch für das NX Kit zu erwarten? Mit meinem Ripmo habe ich zwischen 500-600km weg aber merke / höre nichts davon


----------



## Mahe5 (22. Februar 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du die Lager mittlerweile gewechselt? Austauschbar sind sie ja. Sind ja nur gelabelte Novatec Naben. Müssen halt ausgezogen und eingedrückt werden.
> Bei meinem Ripmo mit 700km drauf spürt man auch schon deutlich den rauhen Lauf vorne und
> hinten.


Kann ich mir bei auch Berichten.. Nabe hinten läuft nach 900km auch spürbar rauh. Bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Nabe auch nicht ganz zufrieden, bei mir lockert sich gerne mal die steckachse oder auch die endkappen der Nabe. 
Möchte mich deswegen jetzt auch mal mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen, da auf der Homepage doch auch eine Garantie von 7 Jahre auf die Laufräder gegeben wird? Hat das jemand schon mal reklamiert? 
Falls jemand eine Anleitung /ein Video zum wechseln hat, wäre top 👍


----------



## h.jay (22. Februar 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du die Lager mittlerweile gewechselt? Austauschbar sind sie ja. Sind ja nur gelabelte Novatec Naben. Müssen halt ausgezogen und eingedrückt werden.
> Bei meinem Ripmo mit 700km drauf spürt man auch schon deutlich den rauhen Lauf vorne und
> hinten.


Ich war mit dem LRS beim Händler. Er hat mir auf Kulanz die Lager getauscht.
Bei mir war jedoch nur das HR nach 1500km fällig. Vorne läuft noch alles sauber.


----------



## Chainzuck (23. Februar 2021)

odolmann schrieb:


> Tritt das mit dem Lager der Laufräder nur beim Deore Kit auf oder ist das auch für das NX Kit zu erwarten? Mit meinem Ripmo habe ich zwischen 500-600km weg aber merke / höre nichts davon


Habe das Problem am NX Kit. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Naben bei allen Ibis Alu Rädern dieselben Novatec Naben sind.
Wirklich den Lauf beeinträchtigen tun Sie bei mit noch nicht, wenn ich es im Stand drehe. Aber ist halt kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Chainzuck (23. Februar 2021)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir bei auch Berichten.. Nabe hinten läuft nach 900km auch spürbar rauh. Bin ehrlich gesagt mit der Nabe auch nicht ganz zufrieden, bei mir lockert sich gerne mal die steckachse oder auch die endkappen der Nabe.
> Möchte mich deswegen jetzt auch mal mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen, da auf der Homepage doch auch eine Garantie von 7 Jahre auf die Laufräder gegeben wird? Hat das jemand schon mal reklamiert?
> Falls jemand eine Anleitung /ein Video zum wechseln hat, wäre top 👍


In der Ibis Anleitung gibts nen link zu nem Video. Das ist allerdings nicht so toll. Läuft halt darauf hinaus entweder passende Lagerauszieher zu benutzen oder zu improvisieren. 
Lagerbezeichnung steht dort auch. Die kriegt man überall.
Generell muss ich ja die Dokumentation von Ibis und DVO loben. Das ist wirklich top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

Morgen. Fahre mein AF seit einem Jahr und habe mehrere Dämpfer ausprobiert. Der Jade hatte das bereits erwähnte Problem. Danach habe ich kurz einen Superdeluxe Coil mit progressiver Feder probiert und gegen einen Superdeluxe Air getauscht. Bin die beiden abwechselnd am gleichen Tag und auf gleichen Trails gefahren. Luft hat sich viel spritziger angefühlt. (Beide haben ein LL tune). Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich nicht ganz mit der Performance bei wiederholten, größeren Schlägen zufrieden bin. Habe das Gefühl, der Hinterbau gibt zu schnell zu viel Federweg frei. Bin am Wochenende das meta am 29 auf einem Trail im Vergleich gefahren und obwohl es nur 13 mm mehr hat, hat sich der Hinterbau deutlich ruhiger angefühlt. (Angeblich soll es straff abgestimmt sein) Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich? Vielleicht wie ich soetwas wie high-speed compression am superdeluxe beeinflussen kann? Oder hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem X2 und sogar Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern?

Mir gefällt die Spritzigkeit und auch die gute Position zum Klettern. Insgesamt ist es einfach ein gutes allround Rad. Deshalb würde ich es gerne behalten.

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## hülemüll (8. März 2021)

Das Ripmo braucht schon ein paar Spacer für mehr Progression. Ohne die ging es nicht. Ich hatte mit dem Topaz Air bei 30% SAG auch Durchschläge. Für ganz dickes Gerümpel sind und bleiben es allerdings 147mm Federweg und keine 160...
trotzdem ein Top Rad.


----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

Danke. Es ist nicht wirklich Progression, die mir fehlt. Ab 1 m ins Flat nutze ich den ganzen Federweg. Das scheint mir ok. Es geht mehr darum, wie der Federweg freigegeben wird. Es wird halt schnell hart oder manchmal unerwartet gibt es einen oder mehrere Schläge. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Es verliert an Ruhe dann. Rebound passt auch. Deshalb über den X2 vielleicht noch etwas rauszuholen oder auch über den deluxe, wenn man mit der high-speed compression was machen kann.


----------



## hülemüll (8. März 2021)

Ich weiß schon, was du  meinst. Das Ripmo kann auch mal austeilen 
Mehr High Speed Compression hat gegenüber der Progression natürlich den Nachteil, daß es über den gesamten Federweg straffer anspricht. Den Topaz Air fahre ich in der Positivkammer zugespacert, die Negativ leer, in der offenen Stellung und dem Minimum an Druck in der Bladder (die wie eine Art HSC wirkt). So habe ich besseres Ansprechen, mehr Ruhe und kaum Durchschläge.


----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

Danke. Das mit der Bladder habe ich noch nicht richtig verstanden. Diese gibt doch den (gegen) Druck für den Ölfluss vor? Damit müsste sie sich auf Compression und Rebound gleichzeitig auswirken, oder?


----------



## hülemüll (8. März 2021)

Gute Frage... Den Rebound fahre ich mittlerweile auch etwas schneller. Mehr Pop und der Federweg stampft sich nicht so schnell fest. Du hast doch das Thema mit wiederholten grösseren Schlägen? Vielleicht ist schnellerer Rebound die Lösung für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampftuete (8. März 2021)

Habe ich schon probiert. Zu schnell und es wird unruhig. Vielleicht leihe ich mir ein ShockWiz und werte das aus. Möglicherweise gibt es sinvolle Empfehlungen. Keiner mit einem X2 am Start?


----------



## kampftuete (9. März 2021)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Habe ich schon probiert. Zu schnell und es wird unruhig. Vielleicht leihe ich mir ein ShockWiz und werte das aus. Möglicherweise gibt es sinvolle Empfehlungen. Keiner mit einem X2 am Start?


Probiere es mit der MegNeg, bevor ich ein X2 kaufe.


----------



## kampftuete (9. März 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, was du  meinst. Das Ripmo kann auch mal austeilen
> Mehr High Speed Compression hat gegenüber der Progression natürlich den Nachteil, daß es über den gesamten Federweg straffer anspricht. Den Topaz Air fahre ich in der Positivkammer zugespacert, die Negativ leer, in der offenen Stellung und dem Minimum an Druck in der Bladder (die wie eine Art HSC wirkt). So habe ich besseres Ansprechen, mehr Ruhe und kaum Durchschläge.


Danke. So ähnlich werde ich es mit der MegNeg probieren.


----------



## Mr.A (3. April 2021)

mal ne Frage an die Diamond Fahrer. Meine Diamond hat im Stand schon nur ca. 14 cm sichtbares Standrohr. Kann sie zwar auf 16cm rausziehen, sie taucht aber sofort wieder ab. OTT ist ganz rausgedreht.
Ist das bei euch ähnlich? Funktion der Gabel ist i.O.
Leichtes einsacken ist ja normal und hat wohl jede Gabel, hängt ja auch Gewicht vom Rad drauf, aber das kommt mir schon viel vor.


----------



## odolmann (3. April 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Meine Diamond hat im Stand schon nur ca. 14 cm sichtbares Standrohr. Kann sie zwar auf 16cm rausziehen, sie taucht aber sofort wieder ab....


... wenn auch du auf dem Rad sitzt oder wenn das Rad nur da steht? Unbelastet wäre es wohl zu viel, wenn ich in Fahrposition über dem Fahrrad stehe dann taucht sie um die 2cm ein, also ein normaler SAG würde ich meinen


----------



## Mr.A (3. April 2021)

sie hat die 14cm wenn das Rad da steht ohne mich...vllt. auch 14,5 cm mehr nicht. Im Sag sind es dann eher 13 - 13,5 cm.


----------



## Mr.A (3. April 2021)

es hat sich bei mir auch der OTT Versteller mit der Zeit reingedreht. Habe in daher heute mal komplett rausgedreht. Als er weiter reingedreht war hatte ich nur ca. 13,5cm. Ich hatte das nie nachgemessen aber es würde mich echt interessieren ob das von Anfang an so war. Ich denke eher nicht. Hatte in letzter Zeit auch das Gefühl das mein Cockpit zu tief steht , und darauf hin noch einen Spacer drunter montiert. Wäre cool wenn mal einer nachmessen könnte, wieviel Standrohr in unbelastetem Zustand zu sehen ist.

edit: habe den Luftdruck mal nach der DVO Empfehlung von 85 psi auf 110 psi angehoben. Jetzt passt das schon deutlich besser. K.A. ob die Gabel Luft verloren hat. Habe das seit einem Jahr nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (5. April 2021)

Hey, hat zufällig gerade jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen im Kopf? Ich kann gerade bei mir nicht nachmessen und im Großen weiten Internet finde ich irgendwie gerade nichts dazu.
Schonmal besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (5. April 2021)

Und welchen Luftdämpfer kann man denn fürs AF empfehlen, wenn man vor hat vom Jade X zu wechseln? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## kampftuete (5. April 2021)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Und welchen Luftdämpfer kann man denn fürs AF empfehlen, wenn man vor hat vom Jade X zu wechseln? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Superdeluxe mit MegNeg. Gibt deutlich mehr Gegenhalt als nur superdeluxe. Superdeluxe im direkten Vergleich mit superdeluxe Coil hat das Rad spritziger und spaßiger gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (5. April 2021)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Superdeluxe mit MegNeg. Gibt deutlich mehr Gegenhalt als nur superdeluxe. Superdeluxe im direkten Vergleich mit superdeluxe Coil hat das Rad spritziger und spaßiger gemacht.



Ok, und beim Superdeluxe hast du dann den ganz normalen M/M Tune genommen?


----------



## kampftuete (5. April 2021)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Ok, und beim Superdeluxe hast du dann den ganz normalen M/M Tune genommen?


Nein, habe den LL tune genommen, aber MM dürfte bei über 80 kg kein Problem sein. Wiege selbst 80 kg.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (5. April 2021)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Nein, habe den LL tune genommen, aber MM dürfte bei über 80 kg kein Problem sein. Wiege selbst 80 kg.



Top, ich wiege mehr Besten Dank für die Info


----------



## Mr.A (5. April 2021)

DVO TOPAZ kann ich auch empfehlen. Habe aber keinen Vergleich.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (5. April 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> DVO TOPAZ kann ich auch empfehlen. Habe aber keinen Vergleich.



Beim Topaz meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass der fürs Ripmo ne spezielle Abstimmung hat. Weiss nicht wie der sich dann zu dem im Aftermarket verhält.


----------



## Wambolambo (8. April 2021)

Mal ne Frage an die Topaz Fahrer.
Mein Dämpfer kam mit zwei Volume Spacer in der positiv Kammer und einem in der negativ Kammer. Hatte bei ca. 230psi und 85kg bei nem 50cm Drop durchschläge. 
Habe nun alle drei Spacer in die Positiv Kammer gebaut. Test steht noch aus. 

Was mich ebenfalls verwundert ist das Piggy Bay System. Wenn ich mit meiner Dämpfer Pumpe 170 Psi aufpumpe und dann die Pumpe abschraube und dann direkt wieder anschraube habe ich ca. 50psi weniger im Piggy Bag. 

Ist das normal, oder so gewollt? 

Wenn ich das gleiche bei der Hauptkammer mache habe ich ca. 10-20 Psi Luftverlust.


----------



## kampftuete (8. April 2021)

Wambolambo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Topaz Fahrer.
> Mein Dämpfer kam mit zwei Volume Spacer in der positiv Kammer und einem in der negativ Kammer. Hatte bei ca. 230psi und 85kg bei nem 50cm Drop durchschläge.
> Habe nun alle drei Spacer in die Positiv Kammer gebaut. Test steht noch aus.
> 
> ...


Das mit der Pumpe liegt daran, dass beim Anschließen des Schlauches dieser den Umgebungsdruck hat. Nun findet ein Ausgleich statt und es wandern Luft Moleküle aus dem piggy bag in den Schlauch der Pumpe. Dadurch sinkt der Druck im piggy bag und steigt im Schlauch. Da der piggy bag kleiner ist als die Luftkammer sinkt dort der Druck stärker ab. Es passt also alles.


----------



## Wambolambo (8. April 2021)

Alles klar, vielen Dank


----------



## Mr.A (8. April 2021)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Beim Topaz meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass der fürs Ripmo ne spezielle Abstimmung hat. Weiss nicht wie der sich dann zu dem im Aftermarket verhält.


der Topaz im AF hat einen leichteren tune drin. Wie sich der orginale Topaz im Vergleich schlägt würde mich auch interessieren.
@Wambolambo  wenn du Durschläge hast Druck im Piggy auf 200psi erhöhen und eher nur 25% Sag . Das hat bei mir geholfen + 3 Spacer in + Kammer ( das hast du ja schon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (8. April 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> der Topaz im AF hat einen leichteren tune drin. Wie sich der orginale Topaz im Vergleich schlägt würde mich auch interessieren.
> @Wambolambo  wenn du Durschläge hast Druck im Piggy auf 200psi erhöhen und eher nur 25% Sag . Das hat bei mir geholfen + 3 Spacer in + Kammer ( das hast du ja schon )



Ich habe mir jetzt tatsächlich aus Neugierde mal einen Topaz bestellt, ursprünglich hatte ich dann nen Rockshox bestellt, aber ich war doch mal neugierig wie der sich schlägt. Bin mit dem Jade X auch wirklich sehr zufrieden und will mal sehen was der Topaz im vergleich so kann.


----------



## lhampe (8. April 2021)

Das das Ripmo wenig oder ein Last Glen viel Zugstufe braucht habe ich auch feststellen müssen. Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten RS deluxe Dämpfer aus einem Last gekauft. Selbst komplett offen war die viel zu langsam im Ripmo. Nach umschimmen geht der gut.


----------



## Chainzuck (9. April 2021)

lhampe schrieb:


> Das das Ripmo wenig oder ein Last Glen viel Zugstufe braucht habe ich auch feststellen müssen. Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten RS deluxe Dämpfer aus einem Last gekauft. Selbst komplett offen war die viel zu langsam im Ripmo. Nach umschimmen geht der gut.


Das deckt sich ja mit IBIS Argumentation von ihrem Traction Tune:





						Traction Tune - Ibis Cycles Inc.
					






					www.ibiscycles.com
				



Weil der DW Link so antriebsneutral ist hat IBIS ihre Dämpfer mit ganz wenig compression shimmen lassen, weil Sie keine compression brauchen um den Hinterbau ruhig zu halten. Dann ist denen aufgefallen, dass jetzt die Zugstufe nicht mehr hinterher kommt und haben die auch reduziert.
Keine Ahnung ob man das jetzt "a thousand DH runs using data acquisition from Motion Instruments" brauchte um das zu verstehen, aber Sinn machen tuts schon irgendwie. Und erklärt auch warum die meisten ihre +Kammer ordentlich zu spacern müssen.


----------



## Mr.A (9. April 2021)

und die Piggy kammer auch eher auf Maximum. Das hat ja auch Auswirkung auf die Druckstufe.


----------



## Wambolambo (10. April 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> @Wambolambo  wenn du Durschläge hast Druck im Piggy auf 200psi erhöhen und eher nur 25% Sag . Das hat bei mir geholfen + 3 Spacer in + Kammer ( das hast du ja schon )


Vielen Dank, werde ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Mr.A (11. April 2021)

mal in die Runde gefragt : was fahrt ihr den für Flaschenhalter? Bin normalerweise Fidlock Fan, die funktioniert beim AF jedoch leider sehr bescheiden und hakelig. Wahrscheinlich ist zu wenig Platz für die Entnahme-Drehbewegung. Wichtig wäre eine leichte seitliche Entnahme und nat. das er die Flasche zuverlässig hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groovemaster_85 (11. April 2021)

Ich benutze den Lezyne 4712805990VAR - Flaschenhalter flaschenhalter rechte Seite Laden Flow CAGE SL https://www.amazon.de/dp/B008R5KXZ2...c_i_K9PMBGF1PTQQG6PMNMQR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1, mit dieser Flasche CAMELBAK Products LLC Unisex – Erwachsene Podium Dirt Series Wasserflasche, Blue, 620ml https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07HGT8RWV...c_i_CNS129AQ91V25HGR5GM9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1, passt ganz gut, aber die Flasche lässt sich sehr schwer rein und rausnehmen. Bin normalerweise auch Fidlock Fan.


----------



## odolmann (11. April 2021)

Ich habe einen BIRZMAN Uncage Side verbaut und dazu verschiedene 650ml Flaschen. Die Erfahrungen sind ähnlich wie @Groovemaster_85 also Entnahme von oben etwas ungewohnt da man um den Dämpfer herum greift und die Flasche seitlich herausdrehen muss. Fidlock hatte ich auch hier aber das wollte gar nix werden. Hinzu kommt dass ich zusätzlich noch eine Luftpumpe RACEROCKET HP | Topeak unter dem Flaschenhalter habe, keine Ahnung ob das den Abstand noch weiter verringert


----------



## Wambolambo (11. April 2021)

Ich nutze den Specialized Zee Cage. Gibt's auch als links/rechts Version. Gute Qualität, leichtes Gewicht und hält sicher.


----------



## Mr.A (12. April 2021)

Okay, Danke für eure Tipps lässt sich die Flasche gut entnehmen bei der Zee Cage? Hatte am Anfang auch einen Halter von Giant , der funktionierte auch, aber halt nervig zum rein und rausfummeln...


----------



## scnc (12. April 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Okay, Danke für eure Tipps lässt sich die Flasche gut entnehmen bei der Zee Cage? Hatte am Anfang auch einen Halter von Giant , der funktionierte auch, aber halt nervig zum rein und rausfummeln...





scnc schrieb:


> Ist der Platz für eine Kettenführung bei euch eigentlich auch so extrem knapp? Muss die Führung nach aussen spacern damit die nicht am unteren Link ansteht, dann passts mit der Kette aber nicht. Anstelle der Shimano probier ich mal die one up vom anderen Bike, die baute evtl etwas schmaler.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1164637


Fahre ebenfalls den Zee Cage, siehe Bild oben. Entnahme geht ganz easy, einfach seitlich raus ziehen. Etwas gewöhnen muss man sich da eher ans einstecken.


----------



## scnc (26. April 2021)

Ab heute mit neuem Dämpfer, leider noch nicht zum Fahren gekommen.


----------



## Mr.A (26. April 2021)

hübsch aussehen tut er ja schonmal


----------



## h.jay (27. April 2021)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den innenverlegten Leitungen? Würde gerne meine Bremse wechseln und frage mich, wie einfach ich die neue Leitung durch den Rahmen bekomme...


----------



## Mr.A (27. April 2021)

hab ich auch gemacht. Neue Leitung an die alte mit klebeband befestigt und durchgeschoben ...ging eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Mahe5 (27. April 2021)

Hab beim Aufbau die Leitungen einfach durchgeschoben und mit einem inbus herausgefischt. Kann mich nicht an einen Frustanfall erinnern  

Aber wenn du die neuen an die alten klebst sollte das kein großer Akt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (27. April 2021)

danke euch ... dann versuche ich das mal.


----------



## scnc (27. April 2021)

Bei mir gings auch ziemlich fix und zum "rausfischen" benutzte ich eine alte Speiche.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (27. April 2021)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, einfach die Gabel ausbauen, dann kann man die Leitungen mit den Fingern herausführen.


----------



## jopf85 (29. April 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den innenverlegten Leitungen? Würde gerne meine Bremse wechseln und frage mich, wie einfach ich die neue Leitung durch den Rahmen bekomme...


Ist eigentlich nicht schwierig, die Öffnungen sind groß genug um die Leitungen zu fischen. Ich würde eine Schaumstoffhülle drum herum machen, dann klappert auch nichts.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Mai 2021)

Servus Leute. Ich gehe mit dem Gedanken schwanger, mir ein AF zu gönnen. Aktuell habe ich 3 Angebote in meiner passenden Größe L. Schon mal Luxus. Allerdings haben alle für mich einen Wermutstropfen. Sie haben alle einen X2 Dämpfer. Diesen will ich aber aus diversen Gründen (bitte nicht diskutieren) nicht. Ich würde gerne den Topaz fahren. 
Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es sich „lohnen“ würde, einen Rahmen/Rad mit X2 zu kaufen; bzw. gibt es einen Markt für den Dämpfer? Schließlich hat er ja ein sehr spezielles Tune fürs Ripmo.



Sascha


----------



## kampftuete (8. Mai 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Servus Leute. Ich gehe mit dem Gedanken schwanger, mir ein AF zu gönnen. Aktuell habe ich 3 Angebote in meiner passenden Größe L. Schon mal Luxus. Allerdings haben alle für mich einen Wermutstropfen. Sie haben alle einen X2 Dämpfer. Diesen will ich aber aus diversen Gründen (bitte nicht diskutieren) nicht. Ich würde gerne den Topaz fahren.
> Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es sich „lohnen“ würde, einen Rahmen/Rad mit X2 zu kaufen; bzw. gibt es einen Markt für den Dämpfer? Schließlich hat er ja ein sehr spezielles Tune fürs Ripmo.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn es der X2 aus 2021 ist, dann lässt sich dieser gut verkaufen. Er soll robuster als der Vorgänger sein.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Mai 2021)

Obwohl er den Tune fürs Ripmo hat? Wird ja wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres in ein anderes Bike passen. Nur mit Änderung der Shims, oder?


Sascha


----------



## kampftuete (8. Mai 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Obwohl er den Tune fürs Ripmo hat? Wird ja wahrscheinlich nicht ohne weiteres in ein anderes Bike passen. Nur mit Änderung der Shims, oder?
> 
> 
> Sascha


Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist es ein LL tune beim ripmo. Der X2 kommt mit einem LM als aftermarket. Für Fahrer ab 75 kg wäre es nach meinem Verständnis dann egal, ob die Zugstufe dann medium ist.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Mai 2021)

Hätte denn jemand noch einen passenden Topaz zu veräußern? Vielleicht sogar mit Aufpreis für den X2?! Gerne per PN.
Ich wiege nämlich 74kg 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampftuete (9. Mai 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hätte denn jemand noch einen passenden Topaz zu veräußern? Vielleicht sogar mit Aufpreis für den X2?! Gerne per PN.
> Ich wiege nämlich 74kg
> 
> 
> ...


Das mit den 75 kg war grob geschätzt. Probiere doch erstmal den X2. Vielleicht geht der super?


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2021)

Ich kenne ihn schon im Ripmo. Daher weiß ich, dass ich ihn nicht will.


Sascha


----------



## h.jay (10. Mai 2021)

mit welchen Dämpfer bist du denn das Ripmo schon gefahren?

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass du den X2 gut verkaufen kannst. Schwieriger wird es wohl einen Topaz zu finden, der passt.


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2021)

Ich bin Topaz (im AF) und X2 (im V2) gefahren.


h.jay schrieb:


> Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass du den X2 gut verkaufen kannst. Schwieriger wird es wohl einen Topaz zu finden, der passt.


Und genau die Frage stelle ich mir gerade.
Mmmhhh. Ich muss mal drüber nachdenken.
Dank euch schon mal für den Input.


Sascha


----------



## Tomz (10. Mai 2021)

Mein Junior ein Ripmo von 2020 mit Topaz  müsste ihn mal fragen ob er gerne tauschen will


----------



## slash-sash (10. Mai 2021)

Nee nee nee. Nicht tauschen. Dann stünden wohl einige bereit 
Aktuell wird der X2 ja mit ca. 700€ gehandelt. Der Topaz so um die 300€ (nach schneller Recherche). Also aufpreispflichtig wäre der „Tausch“ dann schon 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomz (10. Mai 2021)

Schon klar


----------



## Mahe5 (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hatte zweimal das Problem, dass sich meine Kurbel gelockert hat. Slx kurbel mit bb-mt800 Lager. 

 Beim ersten Mal habe ich es grob gesäubert und wieder zusammen gebaut. Da ich bisher noch nie Probleme mit lockeren Kurbeln gehabt hatte, habe ich mir nichts weiter gedacht. 

Beim zweiten Mal lockern habe ich es mir genauer angeschaut. Dabei ist mir erstmal einiges an schwarzem Pulver bei der Demontage entgegen gekommen. Das kommt wahrscheinlich von der Kurbelschraube, an der das Gewinde auf jeden Fall gelitten hat. Gefühlt sieht die Verzahnung am linken Kurbelarm auch nicht mehr so toll aus und auch auf der Welle sieht man ein wenig Abrieb. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wirklich, wie die Verzahnung neu aussieht. 
Zusammen gesteckt hält die Verzahnung noch gut, auch die Sternschraube lässt sich noch definiert anziehen. 

Jetzt die Frage, brauche ich evtl Spacer bei den Lagerschalen (isg Aufnahme habe ich drin) oder hat einer eine Erklärung/ähnliche Probleme? 
Werde mir eine neue Kurbelschraube kaufen und die Schrauben wahrscheinlich mit etwas loctite einkleben. Dann ist hoffentlich Ruhe. 

Vielen Dank 
Mathias


----------



## GhostKA (11. Mai 2021)

Kurze Frage an die Topaz Air Fahrer, habe da Ripmo als Framekit gekauft, lagen bei euch die Spacer bei?


----------



## Mahe5 (11. Mai 2021)

Nein. Es waren 3 verbaut, das wars.


----------



## slash-sash (11. Mai 2021)

Passen die für einen 75kg-Fahrer?


Sascha


----------



## hülemüll (11. Mai 2021)

Alle 3 in die Positivkammer. Könnte passen, wenn du sauber fährst/landest.


----------



## Mr.A (11. Mai 2021)

ja alle 3 in der + Kammer reichen ( mir zumindest ). Dann aber mit 25-28% Sag,. Wiege auch in dem Bereich.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Mai 2021)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte zweimal das Problem, dass sich meine Kurbel gelockert hat. Slx kurbel mit bb-mt800 Lager.











						Kurbel einbauen: Installation der Shimano FC-M8000 [Anleitung]
					

In dieser Anleitung zeigen wir euch am Beispiel der Shimano FC-M8000 im Detail, wie ihr eine Kurbel einbauen müsst und welche Dinge es zu beachten gibt.




					favbike.de
				




Bei 1nm sollte man die Plastik Schraube nicht zerstört bekommen...

Reihenfolge:
0. Gescheit draufschieben
1. Plastikschraube 
2. Die beiden Metallschrauben abwechselnd


----------



## slash-sash (12. Mai 2021)

Sorry Leute für das wirklich schlechte Foto. Aber, ich bin echt super happy und wollte meine Freude ein wenig teilen. Gerade mal 4,5 Std. alt. Sobald ich damit im Wald bin/wat, gibt es bessere Fotos.
Btw. mag jemand farblich passende OneUp Pedale haben und gegen schwarze tauschen?



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (13. Mai 2021)

Da ich das Bike gerade nicht vor Ort habe und gerne eine grüne Sattelklemme bestellen würde:
Maß ist 34,9 oder? Und ich meine im Kopf zu haben, dass das Sixpack grün gut passt. Habe ich das richtig im Kopf?

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (22. Mai 2021)

V2 Ripmo Link
					

Unser Link für das Ripmo ist perfekt für Fahrer, die gerne die Grenzen dessen ausloten, was sie auf ihrem Bike tun können. Während wir bereits mit einer großartigen Plattform starten, wird die Abfahrtsleistung mit der Oberlenker- und Dämpferjoch-Kombination von Cascade Components erhöht. Bei der...




					cascadecomponents.de


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (22. Mai 2021)

Und der passt beim AF?


----------



## hülemüll (22. Mai 2021)

So wie ich das verstehe, kommt für das AF bald auch noch was.


----------



## slash-sash (22. Mai 2021)

Wieso? Wo liegt denn der Unterschied vom AF zum V2?



Sascha


----------



## Mr.A (23. Mai 2021)

könnte mir vorstellen das es Unterschiede in der Ausführung gibt die 2 verschiedene links für v2 und AF notwendig machen. Die Kinematik sollte gleich sein.
Hört sich interessant an, mehr Progressivität würde dem AF gut tun, dann könnte man auch mehr sag fahren ohne Durchschläge. Frage ist halt auch ob dadurch die uphilltauglichkeit leidet...


----------



## hülemüll (23. Mai 2021)

Cascade bietet mit ihren Links für viele Rahmen auch mehr Federweg an. Vielleicht geht es beim AF auch in diese Richtung... 😊 5-10mm würden passen.


----------



## Mahe5 (24. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

fährt jemand den Standard Laufradsatz s35 Aluminium und hat sich lockernden Endkappen am Hinterrad?


----------



## Maddin M. (24. Mai 2021)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> fährt jemand den Standard Laufradsatz s35 Aluminium und hat sich lockernden Endkappen am Hinterrad?


Ich fahre den Laufradsatz seit einem guten Jahr und habe keine Probleme mit losen Endkappen. Was sich bei mir aber immer löst, ist der schwarze Dichtungsring an der Nabe. Hatte auch schon Ersatz von Ibis bekommen, aber leider trat auf Dauer keine Besserung ein.


----------



## Mahe5 (25. Mai 2021)

Das Problem mit der Dichtung kenne ich auch, habe mir dafür einen Distanzhalter gedruckt. 
Ich nehme den Freilauf jetzt mal nochmal auseinander und schau mir das an. 

Hast du die Endkappen mit loctite gesichert oder noch gar nie gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (25. Mai 2021)

Hatte die Kappen schon mal gelöst und wieder mit Loctite festgedreht.

Funktioniert die Sache mit dem Distanzhalter? Und könntest du vielleicht die Modelldatei zum Drucken zur Verfügung stellen? Würde mir das dann auch drucken lassen, denn der lose Gummiring nach fast jeder Fahrt geht mir schon ein bisschen auf die Nerven.


----------



## Mahe5 (25. Mai 2021)

Hat erstmal funktioniert bzw. sah so montiert ganz gut aus. Ich bin gespannt was mit entgegen kommt, wenn ich es jetzt auseinander baue.  ich mach mal ein paar Bilder und kann nach der Datei schauen. 
Habe allerdings ein paar gedruckt und dann probiert, ist  ein wenig speziell,da er sich an der Kassette abstützt und es dann ziemlich genau sein sollte. Daher ist es die Frage welcher schlussendlich der beste war  
Bei mir ist es eine slx Kassette. Was hast du für eine schaltung dran?


----------



## Maddin M. (25. Mai 2021)

Ja, das wäre super, wenn du mal berichtest!

Habe auch Shimano (XT) drauf. Das wäre ja fast identisch.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Mai 2021)

Sagt mal, wo liegen denn eure AF's so gewichtstechnisch? Nicht, dass ich jetzt Grammfuchser wäre, da ich die Meinung vertrete, dass der LRS das Zünglein an der Waage ist. 
Aber, als ich meins mit DVO Fahwerk, Roval Traverse SL LRS, Kenda Hellkat/Nevegal2 ATC und X01 Kasette gewogen habe, hatte ich schon gedacht, dass es deutlich weniger ist. Ich bin bei 15,1 gelandet. Das ist schon ne Menge Holz. Wie es sich damit fährt, muss ich allerdings noch herausfinden.



Sascha 

PS: vielleicht weiß ja hier noch jemand Rat. Ich habe ne 210er OneUp drin und bräuchte eigentlich eher 190. Wo bekomme ich dies Reduzierstifte her, bzw. hätte jemand noch welche für mich?


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (25. Mai 2021)

Meins wiegt ebenfalls ca. 15,1 Kg, mit Coil etwa 15,5. Viel leichter wird es wohl nicht, wobei 15 Kg heutzutage bei nem Alu Rad in der Kategorie wohl eher auf der leichten Seite sind.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Mai 2021)

Habe mich auch ein wenig verschrieben sehe ich gerade. 14,8kg hat es gerade auf den Hüften. Vor meinem Umbau waren es 15,5kg. Wobei ja auch angebliche 900gr. Unterschied im rahmen zum V2 auch ganz schön viel sind. 
Wie gesagt, will mich nicht beschweren. Die letzten Jahre haben meine Enduros (Carbon) so um die 14kg, eher weniger gewogen. Und wenn ich das mit meinem Levo SL mit schlappen 17kg vergleiche, ist das schon echt krass. Aber es macht halt auch einfach mega Laune und wie schon gesagt: die Laufräder sind das Wichtigste.


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (26. Mai 2021)

meins ist bei ca. 14,4 kg mit topaz und relativ leichten Reifen ( magic mary + nobby nic ). Mit lyrik statt der schweren diamond und leichterer kurbel zb wären auch 14 kg machbar. Ich finde das geht in Ordnung


----------



## slash-sash (26. Mai 2021)

Ich denke auch, dass; zumindest bei mir; die NX-Kurbel ordentlich am Gewicht schraubt und natürlich die Gabel. Da ist meine Mezzer mit knapp unter 2100gr. doch deutlich leichter. Aber, ich will die Diamond unbedingt testen.
Bei meinem Spank Vorbau mit Schlappen 135gr. wären auch noch gute 60gr. drin. Aber das ist alles grammfuchserei und mir wirklich völlig egal. 
Also alles gut soweit. 



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juni 2021)

Klärt mich mal kurz auf!
Ich habe an meiner DUB NX-Kurbel ein 34er Sram KB. Ich möchte gerne ein 30er Oval NW KB haben. Welche Kettenlinie hat das AF, bzw. welches Blatt wäre das richtige oder welche Spezifikationen braucht das KB?
Danke euch schon mal für euren Nachhilfeunterricht 


Sascha


----------



## LordOfTheLost (12. Juni 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal kurz auf!
> Ich habe an meiner DUB NX-Kurbel ein 34er Sram KB. Ich möchte gerne ein 30er Oval NW KB haben. Welche Kettenlinie hat das AF, bzw. welches Blatt wäre das richtige oder welche Spezifikationen braucht das KB?
> Danke euch schon mal für euren Nachhilfeunterricht
> 
> ...



Kettenlinie müsste doch 52 sein. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe brauchst du ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset. Die DUB Kurbel sollte da ja wie die GXP sein


----------



## Mr.A (13. Juni 2021)

bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir den Cascade link holen soll...kommt leider nicht mehr vor dem geplanten Davos Trip. Wer spielt auch mit dem Gedanken?


----------



## hülemüll (13. Juni 2021)

Habe ihn bestellt. 21. Juli ist aber schon noch lang hin... zuerst hieß es 7. Juli :-(


----------



## slash-sash (13. Juni 2021)

LordOfTheLost schrieb:


> Kettenlinie müsste doch 52 sein. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe brauchst du ein Kettenblatt mit 3mm Offset. Die DUB Kurbel sollte da ja wie die GXP sein


Perfekt. Danke. Kettenlinie 52 habe ich mittlerweile auch raus bekommen. Wie dann aber von der 52er Kettenlinie auf 3mm Offset komme/kommen soll, habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Gibt es da eine Logik oder gibt das dann der Hersteller vor?


Sascha


----------



## LordOfTheLost (13. Juni 2021)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Perfekt. Danke. Kettenlinie 52 habe ich mittlerweile auch raus bekommen. Wie dann aber von der 52er Kettenlinie auf 3mm Offset komme/kommen soll, habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Gibt es da eine Logik oder gibt das dann der Hersteller vor?
> 
> 
> Sascha


Der 3mm Offset ist doch bedingt durch den 6mm breiteren Hinterbau bei Boost, um das auszugleichen, oder?



> Um die 3 mm-Versetzung der Kassette wieder auszugleichen, sind auch Boost-Kurbeln auf den Markt gekommen. Damit der Q-Faktor (waagerechter Abstand der beiden Kurbelarme auf der Höhe der Pedalaufnahme) im Vergleich zu normalbreiten Achsstandards gleich bleiben konnte, wurden bei Boost-Kurbeln einfach die Kettenblätter um 3 mm nach außen gesetzt. D. h. nur der Stern hat eine andere Form, ansonsten unterscheiden sich Boost und normale Kurbeln nicht voneinander.


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juni 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> bin schwer am überlegen, ob ich mir den Cascade link holen soll...kommt leider nicht mehr vor dem geplanten Davos Trip. Wer spielt auch mit dem Gedanken?


Ich hab mir eben in einem unvernünftigen Moment den Link für 230€ bestellt....
Ich fahre am Topaz im Moment 210psi und 4 Volumen Spacer. Laut ibis sollte ich mit 75 kg eher bei 170 PSI liegen. Da schlägt bei mir aber alles durch. Hab das Gefühl mit den vielen Spacern rauscht der Dämpfer in der Mitte zu schnell durch den Federweg. 

Hoffe das wird mit dem link harmonischer oben so viele Spacer und ich spar mir den Umstieg oder Umbau auf nen Dämpfer mit mehr Dämpfung.


----------



## Mr.A (13. Juni 2021)

die Durchlagsprobleme hatte ich am Anfang auch. Jetzt hab ich ein setup für den Topaz gefunden mit 3 Spacern in der positiv kammer. Aber ich kann nur ca. 25% sag fahren, mit 30 % fühlt sich der Hinterbau aber besser an. Das wäre mit dem Cascade link hoffentlich möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (14. Juni 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eben in einem unvernünftigen Moment den Link für 230€ bestellt....
> Ich fahre am Topaz im Moment 210psi und 4 Volumen Spacer. Laut ibis sollte ich mit 75 kg eher bei 170 PSI liegen. Da schlägt bei mir aber alles durch. Hab das Gefühl mit den vielen Spacern rauscht der Dämpfer in der Mitte zu schnell durch den Federweg.
> 
> Hoffe das wird mit dem link harmonischer oben so viele Spacer und ich spar mir den Umstieg oder Umbau auf nen Dämpfer mit mehr Dämpfung.


Da bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt.

Mir geht es beim Setup ähnlich. Ich fahre den Dämpfer auch mit mehr Spacern und mehr Druck als von Ibis empfohlen. Dachte schon, ich mach was falsch... 
Einziger Unterschied... ich bin bis jetzt mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden. Kann nicht sagen, dass er durchrauscht.


----------



## Chainzuck (14. Juni 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt.
> 
> Mir geht es beim Setup ähnlich. Ich fahre den Dämpfer auch mit mehr Spacern und mehr Druck als von Ibis empfohlen. Dachte schon, ich mach was falsch...
> Einziger Unterschied... ich bin bis jetzt mit dem Hinterbau zufrieden. Kann nicht sagen, dass er durchrauscht.


Ich werde dann berichten. Hoffentlich bleibts bei Mitte Juli.
Habe vorher immer über diese überteuerten custom linkage Geschichten gelacht und dachte der Hersteller wird schon selbst das beste aus seinem Hinterbau rausgeholt haben.

Hoffe das Ding kann was und hat spürbare Auswirkungen auf mein konkretes Problem.


----------



## jopf85 (16. Juni 2021)

Wieviele Spacer habt ihr denn unter dem Vorbau montiert?
Ich habe aktuell 15mm (bei Lenker mit 30mm Rise), mich würde interessieren wie andere ihre Lenkerhöhe eingestellt haben.


----------



## Mr.A (17. Juni 2021)

Ich hab 20 mm spacer +  30mm rise bei 
Gr. M


----------



## hülemüll (17. Juni 2021)

25mm Rise + 5mm Spacer, Größe L. Allerdings hat die Steuersatzkappe bei mir auch schon 10mm.


----------



## kampftuete (17. Juni 2021)

20 mm inkl Steuersatz Kappe und 20 mm rise in L bei 50 mm Vorbau mit 0 mm rise.


----------



## GhostKA (17. Juni 2021)

Hallo Ripmo Ritter, kurze Frage ob es vielleicht ähnliche Probleme gibt. Das der Jade X im Ripmo Probleme macht ist glaube ich bekannt...mein Topaz hat aber jetzt auch schon zum zweiten Mal den gleichen defekt...keine Unterschied mehr in den Betriebsmodi und Öl drückt massiv aus dem Reboundverstellrad. Hab das jetzt schon zweimal nach nicht einmal 500km Fahrleistung....zur Krönung ging fast gleichzeitig noch die Druckstufe der Diamond flöten....Gabel federt noch 4-5cm ein und schlägt dann wie auf einen Lock Out auf...die Funktion der DVO parts ist ja wirklich gut, aber wenn das so weiter geht hab ich echt kein Nerv mehr die Sachen andauernd einzuschicken. Hat das Problem mit Dämpfer oder Gabel noch wer?


----------



## Maddin M. (18. Juni 2021)

Bei mir hat es den oberen Dichtring an der Reboundeinheit auch mehrmals rausgedrückt inkl. Ölaustritt. Beim ersten Mal wurde der Topaz auf Garantie geserviced. Leider hatte ich dann einen Monat später dasselbe wieder. Also habe ich selbst einen Service mit Dichtringwechsel durchgeführt, was aber auch erfolglos blieb (dieses Mal dasselbe Spiel nach 2 Monaten).
Ich habe dann mal DVO direkt angeschrieben, worauf sie mir eine neue Reboundeinheit geschickt haben. Seitdem ich die neue Reboundeinheit verbaut habe, ist alles bestens. Scheint wohl daran gelegen zu haben.


----------



## Mr.A (18. Juni 2021)

bei mir laufen Topaz und Diamond problemlos ( seit 1,5 Jahren und ca. 3500km )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostKA (19. Juni 2021)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es den oberen Dichtring an der Reboundeinheit auch mehrmals rausgedrückt inkl. Ölaustritt. Beim ersten Mal wurde der Topaz auf Garantie geserviced. Leider hatte ich dann einen Monat später dasselbe wieder. Also habe ich selbst einen Service mit Dichtringwechsel durchgeführt, was aber auch erfolglos blieb (dieses Mal dasselbe Spiel nach 2 Monaten).
> Ich habe dann mal DVO direkt angeschrieben, worauf sie mir eine neue Reboundeinheit geschickt haben. Seitdem ich die neue Reboundeinheit verbaut habe, ist alles bestens. Scheint wohl daran gelegen zu haben.


Bei mir wurde auch die Rebound Einheit getauscht:-(


----------



## XLS (20. Juni 2021)

Hallo...
Fährt jemand einen Marzocchi Bomber CR im Ripmo?


----------



## Mr.A (20. Juni 2021)

hab mir jetzt auch mal den Cascade link geordert. Die Neugier war einfach zu gross.
Was mich wundert, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die erst im Juli geliefert. Dann steht allerdings sinngemäß: wenn nicht verfügbar geht nur vororder, wenn verfügbar kann man direkt kaufen...ich habe direkt gekauft = eigentlich müßte er dann verfügbar sein. In der der Bestätigungsmail steht nur: wird für den Versand vorbereitet?! Ich kann also noch hoffen das das Ding noch vor dem Bikeurlaub in Davos in 2 Wochen ankommt.


----------



## Chainzuck (21. Juni 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt auch mal den Cascade link geordert. Die Neugier war einfach zu gross.
> Was mich wundert, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe werden die erst im Juli geliefert. Dann steht allerdings sinngemäß: wenn nicht verfügbar geht nur vororder, wenn verfügbar kann man direkt kaufen...ich habe direkt gekauft = eigentlich müßte er dann verfügbar sein. In der der Bestätigungsmail steht nur: wird für den Versand vorbereitet?! Ich kann also noch hoffen das das Ding noch vor dem Bikeurlaub in Davos in 2 Wochen ankommt.


Genauso ist es bei mir. Vlt sollte man mal nachfragen, wie das gemeint ist. Halt schlecht beschrieben. So wie ich das verstanden habe, habe ich durch mein Kauf das Ding vorbestellt und stehe auf der Versandliste für Juli. Du wirst das Ding nicht in den nächsten 2 Wochen bekommen, so wie ich es verstehe.


----------



## Mr.A (21. Juni 2021)

Hab mal nachgefragt, will eh die Farbe auf schwarz ändern.


----------



## hülemüll (21. Juni 2021)

Ich habe auch schwarz bestellt und bezahlt. Wie ich das verstanden habe, geht vor dem 28.07. nichts in den Versand. Termin ist schon zweimal nach hinten verschoben worden... Wenn der erst Mitte August rausgeht, überlege ich zu canceln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (23. Juni 2021)

hab Antwort von cacade. Auslieferung bleibt bei 28.07.
Damit kann ich leben, früher wäre nat. schöner gewesen.


----------



## Chainzuck (13. Juli 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> hab Antwort von cacade. Auslieferung bleibt bei 28.07.
> Damit kann ich leben, früher wäre nat. schöner gewesen.


Habe gestern eine Versand Meldung bekommen aus Ljubljana.


----------



## hülemüll (13. Juli 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Habe gestern eine Versand Meldung bekommen aus Ljubljana.


Me too


----------



## Mr.A (13. Juli 2021)

ich auch


----------



## Mr.A (14. Juli 2021)

Schon da, das ging flott.
Leider doch in raw , hatte eigentlich auf schwarz umbestellt. Gefällt mir aber optisch doch ganz gut


----------



## S74 (14. Juli 2021)

Heute angekommen


----------



## hülemüll (14. Juli 2021)

Me too 😊


----------



## Chainzuck (16. Juli 2021)

Drinnen ist er schon mal.


----------



## Mr.A (16. Juli 2021)

dito
morgen probefahrt


----------



## XLS (16. Juli 2021)

Ich hab mir das Teil auch mal spontan bestellt!
Drei Tage später ist es schon da !!! Ganz schön schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S74 (16. Juli 2021)

Mein Link ist auch eingebaut


----------



## kampftuete (18. Juli 2021)

Und? Was haben die Probefahrten ergeben? Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## Mr.A (18. Juli 2021)

ich merke definitiv einen Unterschied. Bin mehr sag gefahren als ich normal könnt , und hatte keine Durchschläge. Rad liegt satter und ist dabei genauso verspielt wie vorher. >Ich bin zufrieden. Ist nur mal ein Ersteindruck.


----------



## Chainzuck (18. Juli 2021)

Bin leider am Wochenende nur dazu gekommen, dass Hardtail auszuführen. Sobald ich getestet hab gibts ne Meinung.


----------



## hülemüll (19. Juli 2021)

Habt ihr den Link mit Coil ausprobiert?


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (19. Juli 2021)

bin auch an Berichten zum Cascade Link interessiert!
Bitte auch immer den Dämpfer inkl. Einstellungen angeben 

anderes Thema: hat schon mal jemand probiert den DVO Jade X tunen zu lassen?
Entweder weg vom Traction Tune oder generell einen anderen Tune?! Erfahrungen?

Soweit man im Inet liest, muss fast jeder den Rebound komplett zudrehen...VORSICHT: Parkplatz Test ist bei dem Rad mit dem Jade X nicht aussagekräftig -.,-


----------



## Mr.A (19. Juli 2021)

hülemüll schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Link mit Coil ausprobiert?


nee, Topaz mit 3 Spacern in der + Kammer.


----------



## hülemüll (19. Juli 2021)

Mr.A schrieb:


> nee, Topaz mit 3 Spacern in der + Kammer.


Genau da bin ich auch gerade. Überlege auf 4 zu gehen.., Minimaldruck im Piggy (170psi), Negativ leer, 165 PSI Luftdruck.


----------



## jopf85 (24. Juli 2021)

Heute erste Probefahrt mit dem cascade link. Bergab finde ich es eine Verbesserung gegenüber dem Ibis link, gerade auf Wurzelteppichen und höheren Stufen.
Fahre topaz mit Standard spacer (weiß gerade nicht was drin ist von Werk).
Fahre 30% sag, 210psi, bladder 190 psi. 
Rebound 4/9 von geschlossen. 
Compression offen. 
Bei 95kg fahrfertig.
Insgesamt auch weniger federweg genutzt, werde also etwas mit dem Druck runter gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (26. Juli 2021)

ich hab jetzt einen Volume Spacer aus der + Kammer entfernt ( jetzt noch 2 ) und den sag etwas reduziert. Fühlt sich sehr viel besser an als vorher...
Davor warscheinlich nur im progressiven Endbereich gehangen die meiste Zeit, hat sich zumindest so angefühlt. Werde testweise nochmal einen spacer entfernen.


----------



## Chainzuck (26. Juli 2021)

Moin,
ich war am Samstag endlich auch richtig fahren mit dem Link.
Hab erstmal von 5 auf 3 Volumenspacer reduziert. Gleicher SAG wie vorher. Damit keinen Durchschlag produziert und paar mm Federweg übrig trotz ziemlichen Gehackes.
Hat sich auch ganz gut an gefühlt, irgendwie satter, weniger Schläge die an die Füße weiter gehen.
Muss aber noch weiter testen, hat dann gewittert und dann fühlt sich eh alles schön satt an im nassen.


----------



## hülemüll (26. Juli 2021)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich war am Samstag endlich auch richtig fahren mit dem Link.
> Hab erstmal von 5 auf 3 Volumenspacer reduziert. Gleicher SAG wie vorher. Damit keinen Durchschlag produziert und paar mm Federweg übrig trotz ziemlichen Gehackes.
> Hat sich auch ganz gut an gefühlt, irgendwie satter, weniger Schläge die an die Füße weiter gehen.
> Muss aber noch weiter testen, hat dann gewittert und dann fühlt sich eh alles schön satt an im nassen.


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich bin auch von 5 auf 3 Spacer gegangen. Fahre nun sogar etwas mehr Druck


----------



## yeticomes (28. Oktober 2021)

Heute kam endlich auch mein Ripmo AF um mein 30 Jahre altes Schwinn in den Ruhestand zu schicken 😎 Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht bei 2 Fragen weiterhelfen?

1. Die Seriennummer ist der Aufkleber mit Barcode unter dem Tretlager?
2. auf der Ibis Website wird im Quickguide nur auf die Settings der DVO Onyx eingegangen die wohl normalerweise mit dem Ripmo AF kommt, ich habe aber warum auch immer die Diamond D1 - gibt es da von Ibis auch eine Anleitung mit wieviel PSI etc die einzustellen ist?

Wäre Klasse wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet bitte 😊


----------



## Mahe5 (28. Oktober 2021)

yeticomes schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich auch mein Ripmo AF um mein 30 Jahre altes Schwinn in den Ruhestand zu schicken 😎 Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht bei 2 Fragen weiterhelfen?
> 
> 1. Die Seriennummer ist der Aufkleber mit Barcode unter dem Tretlager?
> 2. auf der Ibis Website wird im Quickguide nur auf die Settings der DVO Onyx eingegangen die wohl normalerweise mit dem Ripmo AF kommt, ich habe aber warum auch immer die Diamond D1 - gibt es da von Ibis auch eine Anleitung mit wieviel PSI etc die einzustellen ist?
> ...


Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad!  

1. Ich meine ja, das kann ich aber nicht sicher sagen 
2. Ich habe auch eine Diamond D1, die war in früheren Versionen verbaut. In den älteren Manuals ist sie auch noch aufgeführt. Ich glaube das bekommt man auch auf der Homepage noch. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Ripmo!


----------



## yeticomes (28. Oktober 2021)

Vielen Dank @Mahe5 Ich hatte erwartet, die sei eingraviert ins Metall daher die Frage.

Danke für den Tipp, auf der Ripmo AF Homepage ist tatsächlich auch das Setup mit der Diamond Gabel verlinkt: https://assets-ibiscycles-com.s3.amazonaws.com/files/Setup-Guides/Ripmo_AF_SetUp_D6.pdf

Dann kann’s endlich losgehen, Danke 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (29. Oktober 2021)

yeticomes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @Mahe5 Ich hatte erwartet, die sei eingraviert ins Metall daher die Frage.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, auf der Ripmo AF Homepage ist tatsächlich auch das Setup mit der Diamond Gabel verlinkt: https://assets-ibiscycles-com.s3.amazonaws.com/files/Setup-Guides/Ripmo_AF_SetUp_D6.pdf
> 
> Dann kann’s endlich losgehen, Danke 😊


Hi. Zwar kann ich mich nicht auf ein Ibis beziehen, habe aber das selbe bei meinem SC Hightower. Ja. Das Label zeigt dir die Rahmennummer. Die Dinger werden nicht mehr graviert wie früher sondern sind jetzt auf einem Label, das unter (!) dem Klarlack des Rahmens aufgebracht ist. Also nicht dran rum kratzen.


----------



## yeticomes (10. November 2021)

So, die ersten beiden Testrides sind endlich gemacht und bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten fährt sich das Ripmo AF Klasse 😊 



Mit den Deore Kurbeln bei Rahmengröße L (215mm wenn ich von Ende zu Ende messe?) setze ich aber auf Wurzel(Isar)trails sehr häufig mit den Pedalen auf - kennt Ihr das Problem? Brauche ich kürzere Kurbeln oder macht das keinen Sinn?
Bevor ich das Bike da hatte, habe ich einen Bontrager Flaschenhalter gekauft, nur um festzustellen, dass da keine Flasche reinpasst so 🙈 Welche Flaschenhalter könnt Ihr denn empfehlen? Ich habe heute den Salsa Aluminium Side Entry Flaschenhalter für 15€ gesehen - nutzt den jemand von Euch & würde der passen?


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. November 2021)

Also ich persönlich hab jahrelang den SKS Sidecage genommen. Der war super und fasst auch die meisten Flaschen spitze, rattert nicht und ist nicht teuer. Für mich daher sozusagen Win-Win. Aktuell fahre ich am Hightower einen aus Kunststoff von Specialized mit einer 600ml Camelbak drin. Viele schwören auf die Fidlock-Flaschen, da sie die Möglichkeit bieten, die Flasche mit einer Art Bajonett-Verschluss sehr einfach rauszunehmen bzw. wieder einzusetzen. D.h. die Fidlocks kommen mit dem zugehörigen Verschluss, da sie mit nichts anderem kompatibel sind. Vor kurzem wurde hier auch die 800ml Flasche vorgestellt, die auch mal für ein größeres Ründchen reichen sollte. Vorteil der Fidlock: Wenn du mal ohne Flasche und stattdessen mit Trinkrucksack oder Trinkhüfttasche fahren magst, sieht das Bike aufgrund der nur flachen Halterung meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus. Allerdings sind die Fidlocks meiner Meinung nach das Gegenteil von günstig.


----------



## cosmos (11. November 2021)

Du dürftest 175er Kurbeln haben. Das Tretlager ist schon ordentlich tief und bei der Ripmo-Testfahrt (Federung nur grob eingestellt) bin ich auch immer wieder mal aufgesetzt. Kürzere Kurbeln können Abhilfe schaffen. 170er Kurbeln statt 175er haben an meinem alten Bike die Aufsatzfrequenz deutlich reduziert. Bevor ich die Kurbeln tauschen würde, würde ich aber erstmal den Sag hinten penibel einstellen. Da bringen ein paar Prozent weniger dein Tretlager auch schon ein paar mm höher. Hat am Ende natürlich Auswirkungen auf die Federperformance. Da muss man schauen. Luftdruck erhöhen kostet aber zumindest erstmal nichts. Das Blöde ist halt, dass es auch nicht ungefährlich ist. Ich wollte mal Vollsprint im Downhill aus einer Senke heraus beschleunigen und da hat es mich dank aufgesetzter Kurbel komplett rausgehebelt. Obwohl sehr brenzlich, ist zum Glück nix Schlimmes passiert. Aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit dem Aufsetzen bei der Testfahrt und an meinem alten Bike mit ähnlich tiefem Tretlager, werde ich bei meinem bestellten Ripley-Rahmen (Das hat tretlagertechnisch ein ähnliches Problem...), so er denn kommt, 170er Kurbeln verbauen.


----------



## kampftuete (11. November 2021)

Fahre 165 mm Kurbeln an allen Fahrrädern (auch am Ripmo) mittlerweile. Neben Boden Freiheit sind diese auch besser zu beschleunigen.


----------



## hülemüll (11. November 2021)

Wenn du viele Uphills hast, wirst du den Unterschied 175mm zu 165mm schon deutlich merken. Der kürzere Hebel hat nicht nur Vorteile. Abfahrt ist ja (leider) nicht alles. Ich habe mich für 170mm entschieden und das meiste geht gut damit.


----------



## yeticomes (11. November 2021)

Was meinst Du mit "der kürzere Hebel hat nicht nur Vorteile" @hülemüll ? Fahre eher nicht sehr viel Abfahrten aktuell, eher eben mit mehr kleineren Anstiegen immer wieder mal - dann würde ich wenn nichts dagegen spricht mal nach 165 Kurbeln schauen, oder?


----------



## Mr.A (11. November 2021)

@yeticomes 
Flaschenhalter würde ich specialized zee cage nehmen. Der funktioniert bei mir super. 
Davor hatte ich fidlock, und war gar nicht zufrieden, es ist zu wenig Platz für die "entriegel" Bewegung, und daher sehr hakelig.
Kurbellänge finde ich 170mm okay.


----------



## yeticomes (11. November 2021)

Danke - machen 5mm weniger Kurbellänge tatsächlich so einen großen Unterschied? Ich habe natürlich 175mm, sorry, steht sogar drauf @cosmos - Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich jetzt eigentlich passend eingestellt und aufgesetzt habe ich eigentlich immer beim eher langsamen „Klettern“ über Wurzeln und ähnlich Hindernisse


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (11. November 2021)

175mm is wirklich ungünstig am Ripmo. 
Unbedingt downsizen...165mm passt dann "perfekt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (12. November 2021)

yeticomes schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "der kürzere Hebel hat nicht nur Vorteile" @hülemüll ? Fahre eher nicht sehr viel Abfahrten aktuell, eher eben mit mehr kleineren Anstiegen immer wieder mal - dann würde ich wenn nichts dagegen spricht mal nach 165 Kurbeln schauen, oder?den Nachteil


165er Kurbel
 Vorteil: technische Passagen gehen besser, weniger Aufsetzer. Bergab auch alles gut.
Nachteil: die kürzere Kurbel braucht  etwas mehr Kraft im Uphill.


----------



## yeticomes (12. November 2021)

Verstanden, Danke für die Pros & Cons


----------



## cosmos (12. November 2021)

yeticomes schrieb:


> Danke - machen 5mm weniger Kurbellänge tatsächlich so einen großen Unterschied? Ich habe natürlich 175mm, sorry, steht sogar drauf @cosmos - Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich jetzt eigentlich passend eingestellt und aufgesetzt habe ich eigentlich immer beim eher langsamen „Klettern“ über Wurzeln und ähnlich Hindernisse


Ja, da ist es auch am Meisten hinderlich. Ist da nur nicht gefährlich, weil man dann i.d.R. doch langsamer unterwegs ist. Wenn dein Dämpfer korrekt eingestellt ist, bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Kurbellänge. Da das Ripmo AF nur bis 160mm freigegeben ist, fällt Gabel traveln leider auch aus.


----------



## yeticomes (14. November 2021)

So, nachdem ich gleich mal beide Pedale falsch (mit Inbus & „Gewalt“ eingedreht habe und somit beide Kurbelgewinde im Eimer waren) montiert habe, sind jetzt direkt 170mm Race Face Kurbeln vom Fachmann montiert - gespannt auf den Unterschied, vielleicht wird es heute ja noch was mit einem Testride 😎 Danke Euch nochmal für die vielen Tipps und Erklärungen


----------



## holunder00 (14. November 2021)

bei einigen Herstellern unterscheidet die Kurbelarmlänge tatsächlich nur in der Länge von Bohrung zu Bohrung und die Gesamtlänge ist die selbe, egal ob 160, 165, 170 oder 175mm.
Wie ist es bei den Race Face?


----------



## hülemüll (15. November 2021)

holunder00 schrieb:


> bei einigen Herstellern unterscheidet die Kurbelarmlänge tatsächlich nur in der Länge von Bohrung zu Bohrung und die Gesamtlänge ist die selbe, egal ob 160, 165, 170 oder 175mm.
> Wie ist es bei den Race Face?


Oh, das mit der gleichen Länge ist gut zu wissen. Welche sind das?


----------



## yeticomes (15. November 2021)

holunder00 schrieb:


> bei einigen Herstellern unterscheidet die Kurbelarmlänge tatsächlich nur in der Länge von Bohrung zu Bohrung und die Gesamtlänge ist die selbe, egal ob 160, 165, 170 oder 175mm.
> Wie ist es bei den Race Face?


Da fehlt mir leider der Vergleich, auf dem MTB meiner Frau sind auch 170er Race Face & da sind halt von Bohrung zu Bohrung 170mm aber gleiche Kurbelarmlänge


----------



## cosmos (17. November 2021)

Hier ein spannender Artikel zum Thema Kurbellänge. Hilft vielleicht bei der Entscheidung: Artikel


----------



## Lantern (17. November 2021)

Hallo, bin seit kurzem auch Ripmo AF Besitzer ☺️ 
Habe den Rahmen von GoCycle mit einem Fox X2 Dämpfer (Traction Tune). Den Dämpfer habe ich erstmal nach Anleitung von Ibis eingestellt. Für die Gabel (Habe eine Fox 36, 160mm, Grip, 2019 verbaut) gibt es ja auch eine Empfehlung. Da die Gabel aber kein Traction Tune hat wollte ich mal fragen ob ich dann eher die Einstellungen von Fox nehmen sollte.
Ibis empfiehlt bei der Gabel 28 - 32% Sag, Fox 15-20%....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantern (17. November 2021)

Hier noch ein Bild!


----------



## chr_ist_ian (18. November 2021)

Lantern schrieb:


> [...] Da die Gabel aber kein Traction Tune hat wollte ich mal fragen ob ich dann eher die Einstellungen von Fox nehmen sollte.
> Ibis empfiehlt bei der Gabel 28 - 32% Sag, Fox 15-20%....


Ich würde mich bei der Gabel zunächst an den Empfehlungen von Ibis orientieren und dann während der ersten Ausfahrten schauen, wie gut sie auf mein Fahrverhalten anspricht. Ich war damals wegen meines Ripley (Fox 36, 140 mm) mit Chuck Ibis (Scot Nicol) in Kontakt. Er empfahl mir, einen SAG zwischen 20 und 25 % und war der Meinung, dass an Ripmo und Ripley eher mehr SAG gefahren werden sollte...

... wobei er an einer anderen Stelle folgendes emfahl:


> What I personally like to do is to stand next to the bike with hands on the grips and the front brake on, then push as hard as you can with all your weight. I like to get about 90% of the travel that way. That's what works for me, your results might be different.


----------



## Mr.A (18. November 2021)

ich würde mich eher an der Fox Angabe orientieren. Finde 28-32% sag an der Gabel (viel) zuviel. eher um die 15%


----------



## Lantern (18. November 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen, ich werde definitiv beides ausprobieren.


----------



## h.jay (29. November 2021)

Hi,
weiß jemand, welche Buchsen man für das Ripmo AF benötigt? Aktuell hab ich einen DVO Topaz verbaut. Spiele jedoch mit dem Gedanken entweder einen Manitou Mara Pro oder den Jade X auszuprobieren.

Brauche ich da irgendwelches Spezial-Ibis Zeug oder einfache Buchsen? Hat jemand zufällig die Maße?


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (2. Dezember 2021)

bestell dir bei Huber Buchsen die zweiteiligen..
Upper: 25mm wide with an 8mm bore
Lower: 15mm wide with an 8mm bore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (2. Dezember 2021)

ok ... danke für den Hinweis. Da schau ich mich mal um. Bis jetzt hab ich nur die orignal IBIS Lager gefunden
Sind denn da auch die Unterlegscheiben für das Clevis und auch diese Spacer für die Unterrohraufnahme mit dabei? weißt du das zufällig?


----------



## h.jay (12. Dezember 2021)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> bestell dir bei Huber Buchsen die zweiteiligen..
> Upper: 25mm wide with an 8mm bore
> Lower: 15mm wide with an 8mm bore


Buchsen bestellt und eingebaut.passt alles perfekt. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Winterfahrwerk abstimmen




Wie sind denn nun die Erfahrungen mit dem cascade link? Gab schon lange kein Update mehr.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Dezember 2021)

Fährt jemand am Ripmo nen Bash? Ich wollte gerade meinen montieren und frage mich, ob ich den Bash-Adapter korrekt ausgerichtet habe.


----------



## koRnetto (23. Dezember 2021)

h.jay schrieb:


> Buchsen bestellt und eingebaut.passt alles perfekt.
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Winterfahrwerk abstimmen
> Anhang anzeigen 1386676
> 
> Wie sind denn nun die Erfahrungen mit dem cascade link? Gab schon lange kein Update mehr.



Also ich bin mit dem cascade link bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Fahre den Topaz. Vorher mit 3 Spacern in der Positivkammer und war schon am überlegen nen vierten einzubauen. Mit cascade bin ich jetzt wieder bei zwei. Beim Bergauffahren konnte ich keine Verschlechterungen gegenüber dem original Link feststellen. Da ich mit dem Rad auch ab und an mal in den Bikepark fahre, kommt mir die erhöhte Progression sehr entgegen. Das einzige, wo meiner Meinung nach, das originale Link besser war als das cascade, ist in Wurzelfeldern oder ähnliches. Das war einfach noch etwas plüschiger. 
Hoffe das gibt dir einen kleinen Einblick.


----------



## Mr.A (24. Dezember 2021)

das Rad liegt satter mit dem Cascade link. Ich finde es auch bei Wurzelfeldern bergab satter. Bergauf stelle ich keinen Unterschied fest. Bin zuerst auf 2 Spacer zurück gegangen, mache aber wieder einen 3ten rein, da ich an meinem "Testsprung" immer mal wieder einen harschen Durschlag habe.
Alles in allem profitiert das "Trailfeeling" von dem link, aber es sind natürlich auch keine Welten in Vergleich zum original. Ich würde in wieder kaufen.


----------



## scnc (26. Dezember 2021)

Frohe Fesstage euch allen und mögen wir weiterhin viel Freud mit dem Ripmo AF haben

.


----------



## h.jay (26. Dezember 2021)

Danke @Mr.A und @koRnetto für das Feedback. Momentan bin ich vom Mara Pro recht angetan. Konnte den Dämpfer jetzt zwar leider nur bei Nässe testen aber irgendwie sagt er mir noch mehr zu als der Topaz. Mal sehen wie es ist, wenn ich wieder zurückbaue 
Evtl gibt es dann im neuen Jahr den Link. Mal sehen...


----------



## koRnetto (3. Januar 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> Danke @Mr.A und @koRnetto für das Feedback. Momentan bin ich vom Mara Pro recht angetan. Konnte den Dämpfer jetzt zwar leider nur bei Nässe testen aber irgendwie sagt er mir noch mehr zu als der Topaz. Mal sehen wie es ist, wenn ich wieder zurückbaue
> Evtl gibt es dann im neuen Jahr den Link. Mal sehen...


Wenn du ihn etwas getestet hast, darfst du gerne mal was zum mara im Ripmo schreiben. Finde den Dämpfer auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Osti (4. Januar 2022)

Servus,

habe auch seit ein paar Tagen ein Ripmo AF












mit 170mm Kurbel ist das Tretlager wirklich grenzwertig, hatte bei der ersten Fahrt einige Pedalaufsetzer wo ich es nicht erwartet habe. Ansonsten geht das Teil unheimlich gut in die Kurven und ist handlicher und aktiver als gedacht. Beim Hinterbau nutze ich bei 25% Sag den Federweg ohne Durschlag, aber ich war auch noch nicht so zügig unterwegs. Habe mir direkt den Casade Link bestellt, da ich beim Last mit 35% Sag unterwegs bin. Das RipmoAF fühlt sich so straffer und effizienter an, aber ich glaube nen bisschen mehr Sag und Progression tut schon gut. Aber insgesamt bin ich recht angetan, habe mich vom ersten Aufsitzen an wohlgefühlt.


----------



## jedy (4. Januar 2022)

schöne fotos! viel spass mit dem bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (4. Januar 2022)

viel Spass, cascade link war ne gute Entscheidung. Mit dem Intend Fahrwerk ein richtig edler Aufbau


----------



## Mr.A (4. Januar 2022)

Bild von letztem Sommer...


----------



## Osti (4. Januar 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> viel Spass, cascade link war ne gute Entscheidung. Mit dem Intend Fahrwerk ein richtig edler Aufbau


Der Link war innerhalb eines Tages aus Slowenien da! 

Ich finde den Hinterbau nicht verkehrt, er fühlt sich in der Mitte ewig lang an und ich hatte keinen spürbaren Durchschlag. Aber ich denke mit etwas mehr Sag und Progression wird es satter. Wir werden sehen. Prinzipiell mag ich es lieber die Progression über die Kinematik zu bekommen als über Dämpfer Token.


----------



## h.jay (5. Januar 2022)

koRnetto schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn etwas getestet hast, darfst du gerne mal was zum mara im Ripmo schreiben. Finde den Dämpfer auch sehr interessant.


ui ... das wird schwierig, werds aber versuchen. Das dauert aber noch, da momentan als extrem matschig ist und dadurch kein guter Vergleich möglich ist. Auch bin ich nur den Topaz zuvor gefahren und kein wirklicher Fahrwerks-Spezi...
Momentan muss ich mich noch etwas mit der Progression experimentieren. Ich hab zwar gefühlt keine harten Bottom Outs allerdings nutze ich regelmässig den kompletten Federwerk.


----------



## VeloNewbie (6. Januar 2022)

Hi Zusammen,

ich stehe vor der Überlegung mir ein Ripmo AF zu besorgen. Vermutlich Größe L (184 cm Körperhöhe). Gibt es jemanden, bei dem ich vielleicht mal ein paar Meter testen könnte? Ich wohne im Kölner Raum. 

Vielen Dank

beste Grüße 

christian


----------



## Osti (8. Januar 2022)

habe heute mal "schnell" den CL eingebaut, war doch fummeliger als gedacht. In deren Video sieht es so easy aus.

fühlt sich beim draufsetzen aber direkt anders und angenehm an. Die ersten cm Federweg in den Sag unf etwas weiter sind viel fluffiger und dann merkt man ab der Hälfte spürbar die Progression. Habe allerdings nur kurz hinterm Haus getestet. Bis zum ersten Praxis-Test muss ich wohl noch etwas warten. Aber ich glaueb das Teil ist sein Geld wirklch wert

bin jetzt 2x mit dem CL gefahren und es ist genau das, was ich mir erhofft hatte. CL gibt ja an, dass man den Luftdruck bzw Federhärte erhöhen soll. Ich hatte ja vorher vergleichsweise viel Luft im Dämpfer mit wenig Sag und habe den Dämpferhub voll genutzt. Bin daher mit dem gleichen Luftdruck im Dämpfer gestartet und hatte damit bereits angenehme 30% Sag (optisch geschätzt). Der Hinterbau bietet damit jetzt deutlich mehr Traktion und geht viel fluffiger und feinfühliger über Hindernisse. V.a. Wurzeln kamen mir jetzt viel besser vor.  Gegenhalt in der Mitte nach wie vor gut und hinten merkt man jetzt die größere Progression. Habe jetzt noch 2mm Hub am Dämpfer übrig. 

bleibt wohl das Geheimnis von Ibis, warum sie den Hinterbau so ausgelegt haben. Außer dass es sich racig effizient anfühlt, aber meiner Meinung ist mit dem CL der Hinterbau um einiges besser, ausgewogener und passt zum Einsatzgebiet des Rades.


----------



## SCK (2. Februar 2022)

Hat einer von den cascade Fahrern den Link wieder entfernt, oder Nachteile festgestellt?


----------



## Mr.A (2. März 2022)

Nee ich finde den in allen belangen besser. Uphill merke ich keinen Unterschied. Bergab wurde ja schon beschrieben.
Man könnte auch fragen warum Ibis das nicht selber so abgestimmt hat.


----------



## Chainzuck (3. März 2022)

Moin,
ist hier noch jemand mit der DVO Diamond unterwegs und empfindet die Zugstufe der Gabel besonders bei unter 10° Außentemperatur als viel zu langsam?
Selbst bei völlig offener Zugstufe springt das Vorderrad beim "ich drück die Gabel mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht und entlasten"-Test nicht in die Luft. Aufm Trail fühlts sich auch zu langsam an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GhostKA (8. März 2022)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist hier noch jemand mit der DVO Diamond unterwegs und empfindet die Zugstufe der Gabel besonders bei unter 10° Außentemperatur als viel zu langsam?
> Selbst bei völlig offener Zugstufe springt das Vorderrad beim "ich drück die Gabel mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht und entlasten"-Test nicht in die Luft. Aufm Trail fühlts sich auch zu langsam an...


Ich war bis vor 2 Wochen mit der Diamond unterwegs, hab dann auf eine ZEB gewechselt und das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Habe mich wirklich intensiv mit dem Setup der Diamond beschäftigt, aber bin ehrlich gesagt nie glücklich damit geworden...Bei groben Trails und nicht so hohem Tempo lief die Gabel ganz passabel, aber bei schnellen Schlägen und hoher Geschwindigkeit hatte ich Gefühlt einen Presslufthammer in der Hand...bei niedirigen Temperaturen war es noch auffälliger. Hatte die Gabel am Ende nochmal beim Service, da wurde die komplette Druckstufe auf Garantie getauscht, vielleicht wäre es da besser geworden, bin jetzt aber bei der ZEB geblieben!


----------



## Osti (8. März 2022)

mit wieviel Federweg fährst Du die ZEB?


----------



## GhostKA (8. März 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> mit wieviel Federweg fährst Du die ZEB?


Bin günstig an eine Ultimate 160mm gekommen, gibt aktuell keinen Anlass daran was zu verändern...ansonsten kostet der Air Shaft nicht die Welt.


----------



## Osti (8. März 2022)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Bin günstig an eine Ultimate 160mm gekommen, gibt aktuell keinen Anlass daran was zu verändern...ansonsten kostet der Air Shaft nicht die Welt.


ok, hatte mich nur interessiert. Das Komplett-Rad wird ja afaik mit 150mm vorne verkauft und ich habe bei der Edge derzeit 166mm (mit niedriger EBL) und finde das schon so, dass ich sage "tiefer möchte ich vorne auf keinen Fall!". Daher die Frage


----------



## GhostKA (8. März 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> ok, hatte mich nur interessiert. Das Komplett-Rad wird ja afaik mit 150mm vorne verkauft und ich habe bei der Edge derzeit 166mm (mit niedriger EBL) und finde das schon so, dass ich sage "tiefer möchte ich vorne auf keinen Fall!". Daher die Frage


Nein, das Bike wird mit 160mm an der Front verkauft. Dachte aber schon in die gleiche Richtung, dass die Front mir auf gar keine Fall zu tief ist...Bin aber auch auf einem XL Rahmen unterwegs


----------



## XLS (8. März 2022)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Ich war bis vor 2 Wochen mit der Diamond unterwegs, hab dann auf eine ZEB gewechselt und das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Habe mich wirklich intensiv mit dem Setup der Diamond beschäftigt, aber bin ehrlich gesagt nie glücklich damit geworden...Bei groben Trails und nicht so hohem Tempo lief die Gabel ganz passabel, aber bei schnellen Schlägen und hoher Geschwindigkeit hatte ich Gefühlt einen Presslufthammer in der Hand...bei niedirigen Temperaturen war es noch auffälliger. Hatte die Gabel am Ende nochmal beim Service, da wurde die komplette Druckstufe auf Garantie getauscht, vielleicht wäre es da besser geworden, bin jetzt aber bei der ZEB geblieben!


ging mir genau so.... bin dann damals auf die Lyrik gewchselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (8. März 2022)

bin mit meiner Diamond zufrieden. Arbeitet zuverlässig und ziemlich Handschonend , effektive Einsteller, set and forget Teil. Denke eine Lyrik Ultimate wird Dämpfungstechnisch noch etwas feiner arbeiten, aber ich kann nicht klagen. Bin gerade auch am überlegen mal ne Lyrik reinzubauen, aber das ist eher Bastellaune und der Wunsch etwas Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## Mahe5 (20. März 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> bin mit meiner Diamond zufrieden. Arbeitet zuverlässig und ziemlich Handschonend , effektive Einsteller, set and forget Teil. Denke eine Lyrik Ultimate wird Dämpfungstechnisch noch etwas feiner arbeiten, aber ich kann nicht klagen. Bin gerade auch am überlegen mal ne Lyrik reinzubauen, aber das ist eher Bastellaune und der Wunsch etwas Gewicht zu sparen.


Kannst du bitte dein setup und dein Gewicht preisgeben?  

Ich kann eher den presslufthammer bestätigen, mir fehlt aber ein bisschen der Vergleich. Bevor ich jetzt auch Wechsel, würde ich noch ein wenig spielen... 

Ich bin bei 100kg mit 110 psi, OTT 11 (Max), rebound 11 von slow, high speed 3 und Löw speed 3.

Habe die high speed druckstufe heute komplett offen und komplett zu gefahren... Subjektiv kaum bis kein Unterschied. 

Gerade bei querrillen oä. Habe ich meistens echt das Gefühl die Gabel bewegt sich gar nicht. 

Ansonsten was könnt ihr denn empfehlen? Die fox 36/38 würde mich schon reizen, allerdings soll die lyrik/zeb ja auf ähnlichen Niveau sein und kostet dann doch eine ganze Ecke weniger... 

Danke


----------



## Mr.A (21. März 2022)

Setup bei ca.75 Kg
Psi Weiß ich gerade nicht, passend für ca.15% Sag.
LS auf 1-2 Klicks meistens 1
HS 1 Umdrehung , bei stumpfen Drops auch mal 1,5 Umdrehungen.
OTT meist fast ganz raus gedreht, aber die dreht sich eh von alleine rein.
Ich merke da ehrlich gesagt kaum Unterschied.

Die HS merke ich ziemlich gut, halbe Umdrehung mehr und ich habe keinen Durchschlag mehr. Zuviel und die Gabel fühlt sich harsch an. genauso LS. Wenn ich die ganz reindrehe hab ich fast einen lockout.

Was andere Gabeln anbelangt: Die Lyrik ultimate kommt bei allen die ich kenne sehr gut weg. Selbst auch schon kurz gefahren, unauffällig gut.


Im Ripmo AF Thread im MTBR Forum kannst du auch mal querlesen, da haben einige auch Probleme mit ihrer Diamond, könnten auch einfach Qualitätsschwankungen sein...


----------



## Mahe5 (21. März 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Setup bei ca.75 Kg
> Psi Weiß ich gerade nicht, passend für ca.15% Sag.
> LS auf 1-2 Klicks meistens 1
> HS 1 Umdrehung , bei stumpfen Drops auch mal 1,5 Umdrehungen.
> ...


Danke! 

Ich bin eher bei 25 bis 30% SAG gewesen... Dann wird es ja noch straffer. 

Ich hake auch mal noch dvo direkt nach, da bekommt man ja auch immer zügig eine Antwort.


----------



## Mr.A (21. März 2022)

ja, der Ronny ist da recht fix. Den habe ich auch schon wegen des Topaz angeschrieben.


----------



## Osti (24. März 2022)

auf der Schaltzughülle scheint doch einige Bewegung zu sein, was ich bereits durch sich teilweise ändernde Schaltperformance bemerkt habe, aber jetzt sehe ich auch Abrieb am Sitzrohr, wo der Schaltzug aus der Kettenstrebe raus und wieder ins Unterrohr geht. Habt ihr das abgeklebt? Ich denke 1-2 Lagen Slappertape sollten da helfen, oder?


----------



## Mr.A (24. März 2022)

ja, die Kontaktstelle habe ich auch mit slapper tape abgeklebt.


----------



## Lantern (27. März 2022)

Moin,
wenn jemand noch einen schwarzen, neuen Cascade Link braucht gerne PN. 
VG


----------



## Chainzuck (11. April 2022)

GhostKA schrieb:


> Ich war bis vor 2 Wochen mit der Diamond unterwegs, hab dann auf eine ZEB gewechselt und das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Habe mich wirklich intensiv mit dem Setup der Diamond beschäftigt, aber bin ehrlich gesagt nie glücklich damit geworden...Bei groben Trails und nicht so hohem Tempo lief die Gabel ganz passabel, aber bei schnellen Schlägen und hoher Geschwindigkeit hatte ich Gefühlt einen Presslufthammer in der Hand...bei niedirigen Temperaturen war es noch auffälliger. Hatte die Gabel am Ende nochmal beim Service, da wurde die komplette Druckstufe auf Garantie getauscht, vielleicht wäre es da besser geworden, bin jetzt aber bei der ZEB geblieben!


Bin jetzt auch einfach mal auf ne Lyrik Select + (Charger 2.1) gewechselt. Da mir jetzt auch trotz luft ablassen der OTT Versteller gebrochen ist und sich der HSC Versteller nicht mehr bewegt, hatte ich dir Nase voll von der Diamond. Für mich war einfach die HSC zu hart und der Rebound viel zu langsam. Kann gut sein, dass sich alle Probleme durch nen vernünftigen Service beheben lassen, vlt war auch iwas mit der Dämpfung nicht in Ordnung.
Dir Lyrik war sofort ein riesen Sprung was Komfort und Armpump betrifft. Viel besser. Dafür ist Sie im Vergleich etwas unterdämpft und ich hab sie paar mal durchgeschlagen.


----------



## koRnetto (22. April 2022)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Ripmo AF. War mal ein Deore Build, davon ist aber nicht mehr so viel über 😅

Ibis Ripmo AF in L mit Cascade-Link
DVO Onyx E1/ DVO Topaz
Nukeproof Horizon Cockpit
Oneup V2 210
Praxis Works Girder mit Gabaruk Kettenblatt
Deore Schaltwerk+Kassette, XT Shifter
Ibis S35 Laufräder mit Maxxis Ass/Diss
Shigura aus MT7/M8100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juni 2022)

Ich schleiche aktuell mal wieder um das AF rum. Zwei Punkte beschäftigen mich noch:

1. Das Verhalten des Hinterbaus unter Bremslast im rumpeligen Gelände. Einer der wenigen Punkte, der mich aktuell an meinem Last Glen stört. Wie verhält sich hier der Dw-Link?

2. Die Progression des Hinterbaus. Würde gerne mit Stahlfeder fahren und den H3C-Dämpfer aus meinem Glen übernehmen. Das AF wird ja zum Ende hin sogar depressiv. Mit dem CC-Link lässt sich da wohl etwas gegensteuern, ist das wirklich spürbar? Hab etwas Sorge, dass mir bei "aggressivem" Fahrstil der Hinterbau zu wenig Gegendruck bietet. Da bin ich wohl auch vom Glen und den 30% Progression verwöhnt. Sind die Sorgen berechtigt. 

Wäre super, wenn dazu jemand was sagen könnte


----------



## bohne__ (2. Juni 2022)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich schleiche aktuell mal wieder um das AF rum. Zwei Punkte beschäftigen mich noch:
> 
> 1. Das Verhalten des Hinterbaus unter Bremslast im rumpeligen Gelände. Einer der wenigen Punkte, der mich aktuell an meinem Last Glen stört. Wie verhält sich hier der Dw-Link?


Hi Fabi! ich kam damals vom alten Rocky Slayer mit 27,5" und klassischen Horst-Link zum Ripmo.
Ich hab mein Rocky geliebt, aber genau die Bremsperformance vom Hinterbau fand ich damals eher störend. Mit dem DW-Link am Ripmo bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden. mMn ist der Hinterbau sehr feinfühlig und auch unter Bremslast noch sehr aktiv


FastFabi93 schrieb:


> 2. Die Progression des Hinterbaus. Würde gerne mit Stahlfeder fahren und den H3C-Dämpfer aus meinem Glen übernehmen. Das AF wird ja zum Ende hin sogar depressiv. Mit dem CC-Link lässt sich da wohl etwas gegensteuern, ist das wirklich spürbar? Hab etwas Sorge, dass mir bei "aggressivem" Fahrstil der Hinterbau zu wenig Gegendruck bietet. Da bin ich wohl auch vom Glen und den 30% Progression verwöhnt. Sind die Sorgen berechtigt.
> 
> Wäre super, wenn dazu jemand was sagen könnte


vorweg: ich bin echt kein Fahrwerks-Spezialist sondern eher der Set&Forget-Typ und hatte auch noch keine Stahlfeder im Rahmen. Zu Luftdämpfern kann ich dir vll aber ein paar Infos geben:
Ich fahre mein Ripmo mittlerweile mit einem Superdeluxe mit Megneg. 
Allgemein würde ich behaupten fühlt sich der Hinterbau nach mehr Federweg an als er aufs Papier bringt. Bei meinen ca. 90kg, zügiger und auch oft mal unsauberer Fahrweise reichen mir die 147mm mehr als genug auch für grobes Gelände und für den Race-Einsatz. idR fahre ich das Bike mit etwas mehr Sag, ca. um die 35%, der Gegenhalt ist auch im mittleren Bereich damit noch sehr gut und gegen Ende raus ist es (zumindest mit Luftdämpfer) für mich progessiv genug um den Federweg zwar konsequent und effektiv auszunutzen, dabei aber keine Durchschläge zu spüren.

Mit dem orginalen DVO topaz Air bin ich ehrlich gesagt weniger klargekommen, der Superdeluxe ist jetzt aber der absolute Hammer. Ohne die MegNeg fand ich den Superdeluxe sehr straff und "race-lastig" - hat sich auch gut gefahren-  die Megneg machts aber viel sensibler und komfortabler.

Allgemein muss ich zum Ripmo sagen dass ich sofort wieder eines kaufen würde wenn ich dringend Geld loswerden müsste..


----------



## Osti (2. Juni 2022)

ich fand den Hinterbau ohne CC Link ziemlich bescheiden. Ich musste im Dämpfer soviel Druck fahren, dass der Hinterbau sehr straff wurde, damit er nicht mehr durchschlägt. Fühlte sich dann eher nach 120mm Federweg an und trotzdem war der Gummiring ganz am Ende. Mit dem CC Link ist der Hinterbau viel besser in jeder Hinsicht. Feinfühlig im Ansprechen, guter Gegenhalt und genug Progression. Verstehe nicht, warum Ibis das nicht direkt so verbaut. Meiner Meinung nach ist der CC Link Pflicht.  

beim Bremsen ist mir jetzt kein riesengroßer Unterschied zum Glen aufgefallen, aber beim Treten über Wurzeln finde ich ihn in der Tat aktiver.


----------



## Mr.A (4. Juni 2022)

+1 der CC link ist definitiv sein Geld wert.


----------



## Chainzuck (5. Juni 2022)

Nach 1,5 Jahre würde ich auch das Fazit ziehen, dass der Cascade Link sein Geld wert ist. Sonderlich progressive ist das Rad gefühlt trotzdem nicht. Ich hab aber noch nie nen Stahl Dämpfer oder nen andern Luftdämpfer als den Topz probiert. Ich behaupte mal der Tune vom Topaz ab Werk hat zu wenig Dämpfung für schwere oder/und sehr schnelle Fahrer (Ibis Traction Tune). Müsste unbedingt mal einen andern Dämpfer ausprobieren, aber keine Lust Geld auszugeben. Dafür funktioniert es mit Cascade und paar Spacern zu gut....interessant wäre es trotzdem.


----------



## Gibberish (5. Juni 2022)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den CC-Link mit nem Coil getestet? 
Fahre derzeit den Jade X und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden aber würds in Zukunft vielleicht mal ausprobieren wollen...


----------



## Mr.A (7. Juni 2022)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Nach 1,5 Jahre würde ich auch das Fazit ziehen, dass der Cascade Link sein Geld wert ist. Sonderlich progressive ist das Rad gefühlt trotzdem nicht. Ich hab aber noch nie nen Stahl Dämpfer oder nen andern Luftdämpfer als den Topz probiert. Ich behaupte mal der Tune vom Topaz ab Werk hat zu wenig Dämpfung für schwere oder/und sehr schnelle Fahrer (Ibis Traction Tune). Müsste unbedingt mal einen andern Dämpfer ausprobieren, aber keine Lust Geld auszugeben. Dafür funktioniert es mit Cascade und paar Spacern zu gut....interessant wäre es trotzdem.


ja der orginale Topaz fühlt sich unterdämpft an. Und auch mit CC link ist es nicht fürchterlich progressiver. Ist auch mein Eindruck. Würde auch gerne mal einen Dämpfer ohne ibis tune testen.


----------



## Mr.A (9. Juni 2022)

bohne__ schrieb:


> Hi Fabi! ich kam damals vom alten Rocky Slayer mit 27,5" und klassischen Horst-Link zum Ripmo.
> Ich hab mein Rocky geliebt, aber genau die Bremsperformance vom Hinterbau fand ich damals eher störend. Mit dem DW-Link am Ripmo bin ich jetzt sehr zufrieden. mMn ist der Hinterbau sehr feinfühlig und auch unter Bremslast noch sehr aktiv
> 
> vorweg: ich bin echt kein Fahrwerks-Spezialist sondern eher der Set&Forget-Typ und hatte auch noch keine Stahlfeder im Rahmen. Zu Luftdämpfern kann ich dir vll aber ein paar Infos geben:
> ...


Servus, da ich auch mal gerne einen anderen Dämpfer testen würde: welchen tune fährst du den am superdeluxe?


----------



## bohne__ (9. Juni 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Servus, da ich auch mal gerne einen anderen Dämpfer testen würde: welchen tune fährst du den am superdeluxe?


Hi!
kann ich dir tatsächlich schwer sagen, weil mein Dämpfer aus einem Santa Cruz Heckler stammt und man dazu wenig infos findet.. sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (10. Juni 2022)

Hi, macht nichts. Ich würde mal vermuten ein L/L tune sollte am ehesten passen? Die DW link sollen ja mit wenig Druckstufe auskommen...


----------



## Osti (10. Juni 2022)

Mr.A schrieb:


> Hi, macht nichts. Ich würde mal vermuten ein L/L tune sollte am ehesten passen? Die DW link sollen ja mit wenig Druckstufe auskommen...


ja, kann ich bestätigen. Habe ja den Hover vom Glen ins RipmoAF getauscht und fahre dort die Druckstufe komplett offen. Hinterbau ist trotzdem extrem neutral.


----------



## hülemüll (11. Juni 2022)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ich schleiche aktuell mal wieder um das AF rum. Zwei Punkte beschäftigen mich noch:
> 
> 1. Das Verhalten des Hinterbaus unter Bremslast im rumpeligen Gelände. Einer der wenigen Punkte, der mich aktuell an meinem Last Glen stört. Wie verhält sich hier der Dw-Link?
> 
> ...


Der Cascade Link ist sein Geld definitiv wert. Progression ist gut spürbar, fühlt sich deutlich satter an. Fahre den Topaz jetzt mit 3 Spacern statt 5 mit Serienlink. Bin zwischendurch auch mit Coil (Fox Van RC) gefahren, geht auch. Aber das sahnige Ansprechen des Topaz in Kombination mit der Spacer-Option begeistert mich mehr.


----------



## koRnetto (20. Juni 2022)

Hey, also ich fahre seit kurzem einen Jade DH, nicht X, im RAF. 
Konnte günstig einen ergattern, welcher mir als Übergangsdämpfer dienen sollte, solange der Topaz beim Service und umshimmen(mehr Druckstufe) ist. 
Aber so sicher bin ich mir gar nicht mehr, ob der Topaz wieder rein kommt. 
Der umstieg war in meinem Fall ganz anders als ich es erwartet hatte. 
Erstens ist mir noch einmal klar geworden, wie gut der Topaz anspricht und auch auf Bremswellen und Wurzeln arbeitet. Klar ist Coil da noch einen bisschen besser, aber nicht so, dass ich sagen würde, dass sich für mich der umstieg lohnen würde. 
Zweitens, was ich auch nicht erwartet hätte, hat das Rad mit dem Jade bei mir wesentlich mehr pop. Und auch härtere Landungen und so steckt der Coil besser weg. Was nicht heissen soll, dass ich nicht das ein oder andere Mal durchschlage, jedoch viel sanfter als mit dem Topaz. Und gerade das macht das Ripmo meiner Meinung nach noch einiges potenter.
Für mich ist die große Stärke das Jade DH die einstellbare high und lowspeed Druckstufe. Ein DVO Luftdämpfer ohne diesen blöden Hebel sondern mit ner anständig einstellbaren Druckstufe wäre bestimmt sehr gut. 
Einen super deluxe mit megneg fände ich aber auch mal interessant zu testen. 
Hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Einblick von meinem subjektiven Empfinden vermitteln. 
Achja, fahre auch Cascade-Link. 

Grüße Nico


----------



## Mahe5 (10. August 2022)

Nachdem meine Diamond wieder Probleme hatte und zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von zwei Jahren zum Service musste, gab's ein Update auf die neue lyrik. 
Für mich ein riesen Upgrade, hätte ich schon länger machen sollen...


----------



## Brookes (10. August 2022)

Falls jemand einen EXT Storia fürs AF oder ein komplettes Rahmenkit sucht, gerne melden. Geshimmt auf ca 85-100kg. Wenig gefahren wegen Verlust meines letzten verbliebenen Kreuzbands. Ich sitz jetzt erstmal wieder unfreiwillig auf dem XC…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.jay (11. August 2022)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Diamond wieder Probleme hatte und zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von zwei Jahren zum Service musste, gab's ein Update auf die neue lyrik.
> Für mich ein riesen Upgrade, hätte ich schon länger machen sollen...


Ist das eine Lyrik MY23?

Off-Topic ... Nauders und Ripmo machen Spaß


----------



## Mahe5 (11. August 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> Ist das eine Lyrik MY23?
> 
> Off-Topic ... Nauders und Ripmo machen Spaß


Ja... Zu beidem 😄😉


----------



## Jakten (11. August 2022)

Mahe5 schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Diamond wieder Probleme hatte und zum zweiten Mal innerhalb von zwei Jahren zum Service musste, gab's ein Update auf die neue lyrik.
> Für mich ein riesen Upgrade, hätte ich schon länger machen sollen...



Ja, habe ich damals auch gemacht weil die DVO defekt war. Die Lyrik ist einfach die bessere Gabel.


----------



## h.jay (12. August 2022)

Hm, hab auch noch ne Lyrik im Keller stehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich sie behalten soll. Bin bis jetzt mit der Onyx sehr zufrieden.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das kleine Teil beim Rahmenschutz Set montiert wird?


----------



## h.jay (12. August 2022)

h.jay schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das kleine Teil beim Rahmenschutz Set montiert wird?
> ...


hab's gefunden -> Anleitung von Ibis


----------



## Troy-Poacher (26. August 2022)

Hallo Leute,

falls die Frage schon 100-Mal gestellt wurde - sorry ;-)

Meine DVO onyx schlägt mittlerweile durch, obwohl der Luftdruck stimmt.
Eine Service ist nach 2 Jahren auch echt Mal fällig...

Frage: Was brauche ich an Teilen für nen "kleinen" Service?
Oder klingt Durchschlag nach Defekt und der große Service mit einschicken ist unumgänglich?


----------



## _Hagen_ (28. August 2022)

Ahoi  RAF-Gemeinde,

wer seine Hinterbau-Federung noch aufwerten möchte, ich verkaufe einen
brandneuen X2-Dämpfer aus einem Ripmo V2-Rahmen, sollte also ohne Probleme
austauschbar sein !





						Fox 2022 Float Factory Series, X2 with EVOL | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Fox 2022 Float Factory Series, X2 with EVOL, Verkaufe einen brandneuen X2 Dämpfer.   - Ausbau aus einem Neu-Rahmen, nie gefahren ! - eine Seite der Buchsen benöigte ich selbst, siehe Fotos …




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Ciao Ciao

PS: und mein RAF / Gr. L steht auch zum Verkauf - Anzeige später


----------



## scnc (28. August 2022)

Meins mal wieder um den Thread etwas zu beleben:





Bin vom Öhlins ttx22m zurück auf Luftdämpfer, denn insgesamt fühlt sich das für mich lebendiger an. Kam günstig an einen CC inline, ansonsten bin ich aber auch mit dem DVO Topaz zufrieden.


----------



## bohne__ (29. August 2022)

scnc schrieb:


> Meins mal wieder um den Thread etwas zu beleben:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1541339
> 
> Bin vom Öhlins ttx22m zurück auf Luftdämpfer, denn insgesamt fühlt sich das für mich lebendiger an. Kam günstig an einen CC inline, ansonsten bin ich aber auch mit dem DVO Topaz zufrieden.


was für ne pumpe hast du am Flaschenhalter? 
hab mich da bisher schwer getan etwas sinnvoll zu montieren mit den Zügen und dem Hängebauch..


----------



## scnc (29. August 2022)

bohne__ schrieb:


> was für ne pumpe hast du am Flaschenhalter?
> hab mich da bisher schwer getan etwas sinnvoll zu montieren mit den Zügen und dem Hängebauch..


Ist die OneUp EDC. Wollte eigentlich auf der linken Seite montieren, aber dort treten ja Brems- und Sattelstützenleitung aus und hat nicht gepasst. Auf der Rechten Seite wo "nur" die Schalthülle durchführt, klappts gerade so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuliusWeber (5. September 2022)

Hi zusammen,

bei meinem Ripmo AF hat sich am Wochenende eine Schraube vom Upper Link gelöst und ich habe es leider nicht gemerkt. (Wurde offensichtlich nicht mit Loctite befestigt...)
Weiß jemand wo ich die als Ersatzteil herbekomme? Oder hat noch eine übrig?

Eine einzelne reicht, original von Ibis kostet das Set 10€+18€ Versand für 4 STk...

Geht um eine der äußeren Schrauben.






Gruß Julius


----------



## scnc (5. September 2022)

Dürfte dieser sein?






						Ibis Upper Link Befestigungsschraube - Mojo HD4 / HD5 / alle Ripmo | GO CYCLE
					

Ibis Upper Link Befestigungsschraube - Mojo HD4 / HD5 / alle Ripmo



					www.gocycle.de


----------



## bohne__ (5. September 2022)

JuliusWeber schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> bei meinem Ripmo AF hat sich am Wochenende eine Schraube vom Upper Link gelöst und ich habe es leider nicht gemerkt. (Wurde offensichtlich nicht mit Loctite befestigt...)
> Weiß jemand wo ich die als Ersatzteil herbekomme? Oder hat noch eine übrig?
> ...


Schreib den jungs von tri-cycles ne mail. Die sind super nett und schnell bei sowas


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (6. September 2022)

hatte ich auch schon...bei mir war es die Innere
hab viele Wochen gebraucht bis ich einen Ersatz hatte (ALLE Händler usw. angeschrieben...)
die f*** Bike Industrie mit ihren non-Standard Schrauben/Muttern usw.


----------



## Chainzuck (6. September 2022)

Hab im Urlaub auch eine Upper Link Schraube verloren. Bin dann noch 1500hm ohne Schraube auf Trails bergab...ist zum Glück nix kaputt gegangen. Hab bei gocycle bestellt, günstig und schnell.

Andere Frage: Wie häufig reinigt/fettet ihr die Gleitlager am Hinterbau? Die Hauptlager unten sind bei mir immer noch wie neu, aber die Joke Lager verursachen bei mir sehr schnell Reibung und Geräusche im Hinterbau. Bis jetzt reicht schnell sauber machen und fetten, kein Spiel vorhanden.

Vom cascade link sind nach 1,5Jahre 2/4 Kugellager gerostet/schwergängig. Merkt man aber montiert nicht und hab grad kein Nerv die zu tauschen.


----------



## Mr.A (7. September 2022)

ich hab meine ehrlichgesagt noch nie gereinigt... und das rad hat bald 3 Jahre drauf. Komischerweise knackt nichts. Okay der cascade link ist auch knapp 1,5 Jahre drin.


----------



## scnc (30. September 2022)

Schön wars🙂


----------



## kampftuete (6. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir zum zweiten Mal ein Ripmo AF aufgebaut. Was mich wundert ist die Höhe des Tretlagers. Gemessen bis zur Mitte der Krubel ist es mit 2,4 Schwalbe Reifen nicht in die Nähe von den angegebenen 341 mm auf der Homepage. Komme auf knappe 350 mm. Habe dann gestern auf dem Parkplatz in Nauders jemanden mit einem V2 Carbon getroffen und gefragt, ob ich seine Tretlagerhöhe messen darf. Ergebnis es war genauso wie angegeben und tiefer als mein AF, obwohl ich das AF als Mullet aufgebaut habe mit Cascade Link. Der link hebt das Tretlager auch noch um einige mm an. Könnte bitte jemand seine Tretlagerhöhe messen (im Stand vom Boden bis zur Mitte der Kurbel)? Habe die Vermutung, etwas stimmt nicht mit meinem Rahmen, den ich gebraucht gekauft habe. Danke und Grüße


----------



## Osti (6. Oktober 2022)

passt die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer? 

ansonsten kann ich gleich mal im Keller nachmessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampftuete (6. Oktober 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> passt die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer?
> 
> ansonsten kann ich gleich mal im Keller nachmessen


Ja, ist ein 210 x 55. Danke


----------



## Osti (6. Oktober 2022)

habe gerade mal grob nen Zollstock dran gehalten, mit ner 160mm Gabel und nem CC-Link  kommen 350mm schon hin


----------



## kampftuete (6. Oktober 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> habe gerade mal grob nen Zollstock dran gehalten, mit ner 160mm Gabel und nem CC-Link  kommen 350mm schon hin


Danke, hast du den orangen Rahmen?

Könnte auch jemand ohne CC Link messen?


----------



## kampftuete (6. Oktober 2022)

Der Käufer meines ersten Rahmens misst mit CC Link und 160 Gabel 340mm auf Maxxis 2.5 Reifen.


----------



## Osti (6. Oktober 2022)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Danke, hast du den orangen Rahmen?
> 
> Könnte auch jemand ohne CC Link messen?


RipmoAf in silber


----------



## kampftuete (6. Oktober 2022)

Ok, dann liegt es nicht an der Farbe. 

Habe jetzt nochmal beide Konfigurationen gemessen mit CC Link und 160 Lyrik ultimate:
338 mit 27,5 und 2,6 Specialized Eliminator 
347 mit 29 und 2,4 Schwalbe Big Betty

Entweder messen wir alle falsch oder es gibt noch weitere Faktoren, die Tretlager Höhe beeinflussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (7. Oktober 2022)

kampftuete schrieb:


> Der Käufer meines ersten Rahmens misst mit CC Link und 160 Gabel 340mm auf Maxxis 2.5 Reifen.


Dann scheints ja vermutlich an deinen Reifen zu liegen, denn gemäss Ibis Homepage basiert die Angaben auf Axle2Crown 572mm und mit Maxxis Minions 2.5". Vielleicht bauen die Schwalbe Reifen oder nur die Mittelstollen bisschen höher.
Cascade Link macht ja keinen Unterschied?
Ach ja, wie viel die untere Steuersatzschale aufbaut hat theoretisch auch noch Einfluss.


----------



## scnc (7. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir für meins einen zweiten Laufradsatz für ausgedehntere Touren mit viel Höhenmeter gegönnt. Mit der Kombi Maxxis Dissector / Rekon ist das echt kein Vergleich zu Minion DHF / Michelin Wild AM was der Rollwiderstand angeht🚀. Natürlich geht das auf Kosten des Grips, aber bei solchen Touren fahr ich dann bergab eh nicht an meinem persönlichen Limit.
Kann ich somit jedem empfehlen der den Einsatzbereich des Ripmo erweitern möchte Richtung Trail.


----------



## kampftuete (7. Oktober 2022)

scnc schrieb:


> Dann scheints ja vermutlich an deinen Reifen zu liegen, denn gemäss Ibis Homepage basiert die Angaben auf Axle2Crown 572mm und mit Maxxis Minions 2.5". Vielleicht bauen die Schwalbe Reifen oder nur die Mittelstollen bisschen höher.
> Cascade Link macht ja keinen Unterschied?
> Ach ja, wie viel die untere Steuersatzschale aufbaut hat theoretisch auch noch Einfluss.


Ibis misst angeblich mit 2,6 Reifen. Der cascade Link macht laut Hersteller 2 mm und ich würde sagen mehr. Der Steuersatz ist ragt vielleicht 3mm raus, aber aufgrund des Lenkwinkels sind es weniger am Tretlager. An sich müssten die kleineren Reifen das Lager absenken. Wie hoch ist denn das Tretlager bei dir?


----------



## Osti (7. Oktober 2022)

nur mal so eine Idee... Ich finde das Tretlager trotz CC Link gefühlt sehr tief, die 350mm haben mich sehr überrascht. Habe trotz 170mm Kurbel beim pedalieren in technischen Abschnitten schon immer wieder Pedalaufsetzer, die ich bei anderen Rädern mit einer ähnlichen Tretlagerhöhe so nicht habe. Gefühlt ist das Tretlager am RipmoAF tiefer. Aber da sitzt man  ja auf dem Rad, ist also im Sag plus mehr. Der CC link ist progressiver, sprich Übersetzung anfangs höher und dann deutlich abnehmend. Ich fahre mit dem CC Link deutlich mehr Sag als zuvor mit dem original Link da eben mehr Progression. Evt sitzt man dann mit dem CC Link einfach wieder tiefer im Sag als es im unbelasteten Fall den Anschein hat? Tiefer würde ich beim Fahren auf jeden Fall nicht kommen wollen.


----------



## kampftuete (8. Oktober 2022)

Habe es mit dem tiefen 337 mm am Mittwoch in nauders getestet. Ca 27% Sag mit einer MegNeg mit einem Band in negativen Kammer (gleiches Prinzip wie beim Topaz) und einem Spacer in der positiven Kammer. Vom Fahrwerk hätte es nicht weicher sein können. Das Tretlager war schon tief, aber ok für die technischen bergauf Stellen auf dem Spinn Trail. Der CC Link macht, dass das Rad viel Federweg am Anfang freigibt. Das ist bergauf ein deutlicher Nachteil gegenüber dem normalen Link. Bergab konnte ich mit dem normalen link fast ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielen, indem ich das Band aus der negativen Kammer entfernt habe. Dafür ist das bergauf deutlich besser. Zum eigentlichen Thema, mit 29 Laufrädern ist das Tretlager viel zu hoch und das Rad fühlt sich in Anliegern behäbig an. Mit meinem alten  Ripmo AF war das anders, was auch die Messung bestätigt. Deshalb meine Frage, ob ihr die Tretlager Höhen messen könntet. Mir scheint, dass es große Toleranzen bei den Rahmen geben könnte. Wenn nicht, dann muss ich meinen Rahmen reklamieren. Alternativ könnte man auch versuchen den Drop zu messen. Dann würde der Einfluss der Reifen entfallen.


----------



## Osti (8. Oktober 2022)

Komisch, ich finde das RipmoAf alles andere als behäbig, eher ne richtige Kurvenfräse


----------



## kampftuete (8. Oktober 2022)

Osti schrieb:


> Komisch, ich finde das RipmoAf alles andere als behäbig, eher ne richtige Kurvenfräse


Wie gesagt, so kannte ich es vorher auch. Deshalb meine Frage/Bitte nach den Tretlager Höhen.
Um vielleicht zu untermauern, dass ich schon ein wenig davon Verstehe wovon ich rede, kann ich auch eine Aufnahme einer Abfahrt dran hängen. Vielleicht wird mein Einwand etwas ernster genommen.


----------



## Osti (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube dir das absolut! Verstehe es aber auch nicht so ganz. Ich meine einen Zentimeter Unterschied in der Tretlager Höhe sollte man Back to back getestet sicher merken, glaube aber nicht dass es die Charakteristik komplett versaut.


----------



## kampftuete (8. Oktober 2022)

Leider schon. Es fühlt sich so an als ob man auf dem Rad statt im Rad wäre. Besonders auf gebauten Trails mit vielen Richtungswechseln oder bei steilen, eher ruppigen Passagen möchte ich mehr im Rad sein, als oben drauf. So hatte ich das Ripmo nicht Erinnerung, sonst hätte ich es nicht nochmal aufgebaut. Jetzt suche ich nach dem Unterschied zu meinem vorigen ripmo. Das Tretlager scheint der Übeltäter zu sein. Um sicher zu gehen, habe ich hier nochmal nachgefragt. Dachte auch, es könnte ja für mehr Leute interessant sein.


----------



## odolmann (8. Oktober 2022)

Mit den originalen (inzwischen recht abgefahrenen) Assegai und der 160mm Diamond habe ich 380mm bis Mitte Tretlager gemessen. Im Vergleich mit euren Werten scheint mir das nun ziemlich hoch?! 🧐


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampftuete (8. Oktober 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> Mit den originalen (inzwischen recht abgefahrenen) Assegai und der 160mm Diamond habe ich 380mm bis Mitte Tretlager gemessen. Im Vergleich mit euren Werten scheint mir das nun ziemlich hoch?! 🧐


Ja, sehr. Das sind 4 cm mehr als vom Hersteller angegeben.


----------



## odolmann (10. Oktober 2022)

Oh wie peinlich, ich bin einem Ablesefehler unterlegen 😶
Es sollten 338mm sein und damit dann doch in einem Bereich der Sinn ergibt


----------



## kampftuete (10. Oktober 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> Oh wie peinlich, ich bin einem Ablesefehler unterlegen 😶
> Es sollten 338mm sein und damit dann doch in einem Bereich der Sinn ergibt


Danke. Dann ist wirklich meines viel zu hoch. Werde mich mal an Ibis wenden.


----------



## scnc (10. Oktober 2022)

Hab auch nachgemessen, mit Dissector und Rekon in 2.4" sind es knapp 340mm. Mit den wohl etwas gröbereb Stollen der Minion 2.5" dürften die angegebenen 341mm also ziemlich genau passen.
Miss doch mal die Tretlagerabsenkung, bei mir waren beide Achsen auf ziemlich genau 370mm, damit passen auch die angegebenen 30mm.
Hast du mal geprüft dass die Dämpfer Einbaulänge nicht etwas zu lang ist?


----------



## kampftuete (10. Oktober 2022)

scnc schrieb:


> Hab auch nachgemessen, mit Dissector und Rekon in 2.4" sind es knapp 340mm. Mit den wohl etwas gröbereb Stollen der Minion 2.5" dürften die angegebenen 341mm also ziemlich genau passen.
> Miss doch mal die Tretlagerabsenkung, bei mir waren beide Achsen auf ziemlich genau 370mm, damit passen auch die angegebenen 30mm.
> Hast du mal geprüft dass die Dämpfer Einbaulänge nicht etwas zu lang ist?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1566317


Danke, mache ich. Der Dämpfer kann es nicht sein. Den habe ich in vielen Rädern verwendet, auch in meinem alten Ripmo AF.


----------



## Mr.A (11. Oktober 2022)

hab auch mal gemessen. Mit 2,35 Magic Mary + 2.4 Kenda Regolith auf 29" + CC Link knapp unter 340mm > ca. 338


----------



## Osti (12. Oktober 2022)

habe die Tretlagerhöhe noch mal gemessen, Rad aufrecht gerade stehend mit Kryptotal Enduro RE hinten und 166mm Gabel sind sehr genau 350mm mit CC-Link


----------



## Mr.A (12. Oktober 2022)

hm mich wundern die großen Unterschiede....ist natürlich auch immer bißchen ungenau, die mitte des Tretlagers zu finden.


----------



## kampftuete (12. Oktober 2022)

Ja, stimmt schon, aber 1 cm wird man nicht daneben liegen. Habe gerade den BB drop gemessen. Es sind nur 26 bei ca 348 BB Höhe und CC Link. Es gab ja unterschiedliche AF Rahmen Ausführungen. Vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (13. Oktober 2022)

also ich hab eines ohne diese Verstrebung zwischen Sitz und Unterrohr


----------



## h.jay (21. Dezember 2022)

So, mittlerweile habe ich mir doch mal einen Coil zugelegt, den RC2T Ultimate. Soweit alles gut, muss noch das richtige Setup und die richtige Federhärte finden...  Bei der Federhärte tue ich mich aktuell noch etwas schwer, da sowohl bei der 450er als auch bei der 500er der Federweg komplett ausgenutzt wird (soweit man das bei dem Bumper sagen kann)
Wer fährt denn aktuell nen Coil ohne CascadeLink?


----------



## Wipeout267 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe ein Ripmo AF mit dem Jade X Coil Shock und 500er Feder bei ca. 90kg. Als ich das gekauft hab, war ich noch etwas leichter, kann es aber mit der 500er Feder auf ca. 28% Sag einstellen mit 3 Umdrehungen Vorspannung. Federweg wird genutzt, ich habe noch nie einen deutlichen Durchschlag gespürt. 

Bei der Gelegenheit: mein Rahmen, Größe L, incl. Dämpfer und 500er Feder steht zum Verkauf, nach knapp 2 Jahren habe ich wieder Lust auf was Neues und Bikeaufbau. Bei Interesse dürft ihr mir gern eine PN schreiben.


----------

